# Eine Neue Heldenklasse [Vorschlag]



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo meine lieben Buffed-Freunde!
Ich habe neulich mal darüber nachgedacht, welche neue (Helden-)klasse nach dem Todesritter kommen könnte.
Tatsächlich kam mir nach reichlicher Überlegung eine Idee, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte: Der Orbmagier!
(Wieso ich das hier poste und nicht im WoW-Vorschlagsforum? Ich möchte erst mal hier einige Meinungen und Kritiken einholen, ausserdem ist die Idee lange noch nicht fertig entwickelt und ausgearbeitet.)
(Wieso ich eine unfertige Idee hier poste und nicht erst alles fertig erarbeite? Ich möchte nicht alles alleine machen und EURE Ideen mit einfliessen lassen. Des weiteren möchte ich schon Anregungen von euch einholen, während ich noch an einzelnen Dingen arbeite [Aktuelle Tätigkeiten stehen immer am Ende von Post 3].)
Also fange ich mal an:
(Kleine Anmerkungen noch- an den rot markierten Stellen seid IHR gefragt, also lasst eurer Phantasie freien lauf- die Beispiele zum besseren Verständnis sind blau markiert.)

*DER ORBMAGIER*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Danke an Ath3îst1c! für das Bild)

*Gliederung*

*1. Grundaufbau
1.1 Lebensenergie
1.2 Ressourcen
1.3 Nutzbare Rüstungen
1.4 Nutzbare Waffen
1.5 Verfügbare Völker

2. Die Orbs
2.1 Die verschiedenen Orbs

3. Die Fähigkeiten des Orbmagiers
3.1 Feuer
3.2 Erde
3.3 Wasser

4. Talentspezialisierungen
4.1 Feuer
4.2 Erde
4.3 Wasser

5. Geschichte & Anfänge des Orbmagiers
5.1 Geschichte
5.2 Die ersten Level und das Startgebiet*

Weiter geht es der Übersicht wegen im nächsten Post!


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

*1. Grundaufbau*
1.1 Lebensenergie
Der Magier nutzt, wie jede andere Klasse auch normale Lebensenergie.
1.2 Ressourcen 
Der Orbmagier nutzt 3 verschiedene Ressourcen, während alle anderen Klassen bis jetzt nur eine (Todesritter 3) nutzen.
Statt Mana, Energie, Wut oder Runenmacht nutzt der Orbmagier 3 verschiedene Energien.
Die Feuermagie, die Erdmagie und die Wassermagie.
D.h., er hat 3 Balken unter seinem Lebensenergiebalken die sich bis 100 füllen können.
Mehr dazu später!
1.3 Nutzbare Rüstungen
Genutzt werden können nur Stoffrüstungen
1.4 Nutzbare Waffen
Streitkolben, Schwerter, Stäbe, Nebenhandgegenstände, Essenzenfläschchen
Die Essenzenfläschchen sind Fläschchen, die mit Essenzen gefüllt sind (...)
Diese sind den Relikten des Paladins oder den Siegeln des Todesritters ähnlich und durch Klassenquests und auf Stufe 70 durch Markenhändler und Bossdrops zu kaufen.
1.5 Verfügbare Völker
Menschen, Nachtelfen, Draenei 
Blutelfen, Untote, Trolle

*2. Die Orbs*
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: Orbs sehen ähnlich aus wie Irrwische und es gibt immer 5 Orbs die um den Orbmagier herummschwirren. 
Sie bilden den Grundbaustein von allen Fähigkeiten des Orbmagiers, zusätzlich geben die unterschiedlichen Orbs unterschiedliche Passive Boni.
Der Magier kann die Orbs je nach belieben wechseln, es gibt 3 verschiedene Arten (Feuer, Wasser, Erde) von Orbs die sich auch untereinander noch unterscheiden.
Beispiel: Ich habe 2 Orbs der "abschrekenden Hitze" , die zur Kategorie "Feuer" gehören und 3 Orbs des "verflüssigten Blutes", die zur Kategorie "Wasser" gehören aktiv.
Der Zusammenhang zwischen den Energien und den Orbs ist folgender: für jedes Orb, das man aktiv hat, regeneriert man so lange man sich im Kampf befindet für die Kategorie zu der es gehört eine bestimmte Menge an Energie in einer bestimmten Zeit.
1 Orb der Kategorie aktiv: 5 Energie /  Sek.
2 -        I        I             -: 10 Energie /  Sek.
3 -        I        I             -: 15 Energie / Sek.
4 -        I        I             -: 20 Energie / Sek.
5 -        I        I             -: 25 Energie / Sek.
Hier müssen die Werte noch angepasst werden.
Beispiel: Ich habe 2 Erdorbs sowie 3 Wasserorbs aktiv.
Also regeneriere ich 10 Erdenergie / Sek. sowie 15 Wasserenergie / Sek.
Um zu große Energieansammlungen zu vermeiden (alles auf 100 bringen vor einem Kampf) kann man nur im Kampf Energie aufbauen!

Ich hoffe so weit ist alles verständlich.
2.1 Die verschiedenen Orbs
Die Orbs sind, wie schon erwähnt, in Kategorien unterteilt.

Feuerorbs     
"Orb der sengenden Hitze" :Erhöht den Schaden, den ihr mit Feuerfähgikeiten anrichtet um 2% 
"Orb der abschreckenden Hitze" : Verringert jegliche verursachte Bedrohung um 15%
"Orb der flüssigen Lava" : Erhöht das Zaubertempo aller Schadenszauber die ihr wirkt um 3%

Erdorbs
&#8222;Orb der Steinhaut&#8220; : Verringert jeglichen von euch erlittenen Schaden um 2 % 
&#8222;Orb der Erdströme&#8220; : Erhöht die Wirksamkeit jeglicher Buffs die ihr verteilt um 5 % 
&#8222;Orb der schmetternden Brocken&#8220; : Erhöht den Schaden, den ihr mit Fähigkeiten anrichtet um 2 %

Wasserorbs
"Orb des fließenden Flusses": Erhöht das Zaubertempo aller Heilzauber die ihr wirkt um 5%
"Orb des Eisschutzes": Jeder Eurer Heilzauber erhöht die Rüstung des Ziels für 10 Sekunden lang um 5%
&#8222;Orb der heilenden Wasser&#8220; :  Erhöht jegliche von Euch verursachte Heilung um 3 %

Man kann sofort und ohne jegliche Kosten zwischen den Orbs wechseln.
Beispiel: 
Ich habe 2 Orbs der Abschrekenden Hitze und 3 Orbs der heilenden Wasser aktiv.
Somit erhöht sich meine gewirkte Heilung um  9% und meine erzeugte Bedrohung verringert sich um 30%.
Zusätzliche regeneriere ich 10 Feuerenergie und 15 Wasserenergie pro Sekunde, die ich später für meine eigentlichen Fähigkeiten benutze.
Ihr seht also, der Orbmagier ist sehr flexibel und kann sich gut seiner Situation anpassen.

* 3. Die Fähigkeiten des Orbmagiers* [Der Orbmagier vereint viele Fähigkeiten verschiedener Klassen in sich.] _Hinweis: Alle Werte beziehen sich auf Stufe 70 und ungeskillte Talentbäume._
3.1 Feuer
"Brennende Spuren": Hinterlässt hinter euren Schritten eine brennende Spur die allen Gegnern schadet, die in ihnen stehen oder laufen. 500 Schaden pro Sekunde, 10 Feuerenergie / Sekunde, hält an, bis keine Feuerenergie mehr vorhanden ist oder abgebrochen wird.

"Booom!": Hebt einen "Brennende Lunte"-Effekt auf und verursacht sofort 1100 Schaden am Ziel. Kann keinen kritischen Treffer verursachen. 30 Feuerenergie, 2 Minuten Cooldown. (Talentbasiert)

"Brennende Lunte": Hüllt euren Gegner in Flammen und verursacht so alle 2 Sekunden 300 Schaden. Hält 12 Sekunden lang an. 20 Feuerenergiekosten, 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit.

"Feuerherrschaft": Wandelt alle Orbs sowie Erd- und Wasserenergien in zufällige Feuerorbs sowie Feuerenergie um.
Jeder umgewandelte Punkt Wasser- oder Erdenergie wird zu 0,5 Punkte Feuerenergie.  Teilt sich einen 2-Minütigen Cooldown mit "Wasserherrschaft" und "Erdherrschaft".

"Feuerstrahl": Verbrennt euren Gegner mit einer Feuersäule und fügt 600-700 Schaden zu. 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 40 Feuerenergiekosten.

"Feuerwand"- Ihr werdet von schützenden Flammen umhüllt. Passive Fähigkeit, verringert den durch Nahkampfangriffen erlittenen Schaden um 5%. (Talentbasiert.)

"Flammenbrand": Entzündet das Ziel, woraufhin es aller 2 Sekunden 250 Schaden nimmt. Zusätzlich nehmen alle dem Ziel freundlich gesinnten Ziele, die sich in einem Umkreis von 10 Metern befinden, 200 Schaden pro Sekunde. 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 50 Feuerenergiekosten. Hält 10 Sekunden lang an. 30 Sekunden Cooldown.

"Flammenlasso": Ihr fesselt euer Ziel mit einem Lasso aus Feuer. Euer Ziel kann sich nicht mehr bewegen und erleidet alle 3 Sekunden 300 Feuerschaden. Euer Gegen bleibt 12 Sekunden lang gefesselt oder bis es 5 mal Schaden erlitten hat (ausgenommen: Dots des Orbmagiers). Wird 12 Sekunden lang kanalisiert. 1 Minute Abklingzeit 60 Feuerenergiekosten.

"Glutpuffer": Umgibt Euer Ziel mit schwebenden Glutteilchen, die den erlittenen Feuerschaden um 10% erhöhen. Verringert zusätzlich die Trefferchance Eures Ziels um 5%.
40 Feuerenergiekosten, hält 30 Sekunden lang an. 

"Heisse Sohlen": Erhöht 10 Sekunden lang Euer Bewegungstempo um 60 %. Entfernt auch alle bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte. 50 Feuerenergiekosten, Spontanzauber, 5 Minuten Cooldown.

"Lavaschwall": Uebergiesst Euer Ziel mit heisser Lava. Verursacht sofort 500-800 Schaden. 40 Feuerenergiekosten, Spontanzauber. 10 Sekunden Cooldown.

"Lavasee": Hüllt Verbündete in der Nähe mit Hitzeabweisender Steinhülle ein und lässt im Wirkungsbereich einen See aus Lava entstehen. Feinden oder Verbündeten, die den Steinhüllen-Buff nicht bekommen haben und in dem See stehen wird pro Sekunde 400 Schaden zugefügt. Zusätzlich wird ihr Bewegunstempo um 20% verringert. Verbündete mit Buff werden hingegen pro Sekunde um 350 Schaden geheilt so lange sie sich im See aufhalten. 5 Sekunden Wirkzeit, hält 20 Sekunden an, 70 Feuerenergiekosten, 20 Erdenergiekosten, 3 Minuten Cooldown. Talentabhänig

"Phönixherrschaft": Beschwört einen Phönix aus reinem Feuer, der für den Zaubernden kämpft und an Feinden in der Umgebung sowie sich selbst 200 Schaden / Sekunde verursacht.
Nach dem Tod des Phönix wird er zu einem Ei mit 4000 Lebenspunkten. Nach 10 Sekunden wird, sofern das Ei nicht zerstört wurde, ein neuer Phönix geboren. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein.
300-400 verursachter Schaden, 10000 Lebenspunkte. Zusätzlich wird der durch Fernkampfangriffe genommene Schaden um 30% verringert und der Phönix ist gegen Feuermagie Immun. 10 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 50 Feuerenergiekosten. 5 Minuten Cooldown. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein.

"Verbrennung": Jeder von Euch auf eure Gegner gewirkte Feuerzauber der Schaden verursacht gibt dem Ziel einen Debuff, der jeglichen erlittenen Feuerschaden um 2 % erhöht.  Bis zu 5 x Stapelbar. Hält bis zu 20 Sekunden lang an und wird durch jeden auf das Ziel gewirkten "Feuerstrahl" erneuert. Talentabhänig.

"Wut der Flammen": Ihr geratet in Rage und verursacht für 20 Sekunden lang 100% mehr Schaden. Zusätzlich werdet ihr immun gegen Effekte, die euch die Kontrolle über euren Charakter verlieren lassen. Nach den 20 Sekunden werdet ihr erschöpft und 5 Sekunden lang handlungsunfähig. Cooldown: 10 Minuten. 20 Feuerenergiekosten. (Talentabhängig)

"Wütende Feuerorbs": Schleudert ein aktives Feuerorb auf einen Feind. Verursacht 700 Schaden und betäubt das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang. Ein geschleudertes Orb kann 5 Sekunden lang nicht durch ein neues ersetzt werden. Keine Energiekosten, Spontanzauber. Teilt sich den 30-sekündigen Cooldown mit allen anderen "Wütende Orbs" Fähigkeiten. 25 Feuerenergiekosten.
...


3.2 Erde 

"Erdanziehungskraft": Steine kommen aus dem Boden und schlingen sich um euer Ziel. Versteinert das Ziel für 30 Sekunden, sodass es für diese Zeit lang handlungsunfähig ist. Xyz Erdenergiekosten, xyz Wirkzeit, hält xyz Sekunden an.

"Erdherrschaft": Wandelt alle Orbs sowie Feuer- und Wasserenergien in zufällige Erdorbs sowieErdenergie um.
Jeder umgewandelte Punkt Feuer- oder Wasserenergie wird zu 0,5 Punkte Erdenergie. Teilt sich einen 2-Minütigen Cooldown mit "Wasserherrschaft" und "Feuerherrschaft".

"Erdknall": Erschrickt einen Verbündeten mit einem lauten Knall, erhöht seine Tempowertung um xyz.  Xyz Kosten und das übliche Spiel.

"Erdscholle": Reisst ein Stück Erde aus dem Boden worauf der Orbmagier und seine Verbündeten reisen (fliegen) können. Kann nur in Gebieten genutzt werden, wo auch Flugreittiere genutzt werden können. Hält xyz Sekunden an, Spontanzauber, xyz Erdenergiekosten, 20 Minuten Cooldown. Kann durch Talente zu einem dauerhaften sehr schnellen Flugreittier umfunktioniert werden.

"Felsfaust": Erhöht die Stärke Eures aktuellen Ziels für 10 Sekunden lang um xyz. Spontanzauber, xyz Erdenergiekosten, xyz Reichweite.

"Felswall": Hüllt euch ringsherum mit harten Steinen ein. Diese Steine schützen vor sämtlichem Schaden bis sie zerstört werden. Des weiteren wird man immun gegen alle Zauber und Effekte, die euch die Kontrolle über Euren Charakter verlieren lassen. Die Steine absorbieren so viel Schaden, wie im Moment Erdenergie vorhanden war x 100. Zusätzlich regeneriert man unter dem Erdwall pro Sekunde 5 % seiner gesamten Gesundheit. Enzieht sämtliche noch vorhandene Erdenergie.(5 Minuten Cooldown)

"Haftender Sand"- Sand haftet sich an die Waffen eures Ziels, was das zuschlagen mit der Waffe schwer macht. Verringert das Angriffstempo des Ziels 5 Sekunden lang um 40%. 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 30 Erdenegiekosten

"Gesteinsschwäche": Jegliche Wiederstände eures Ziels werden um xyz verringert. Spontanzauber, Hält 15 Sekunden lang an.

"Kraft der Erde": Erhöht euren verursachten Schaden sowie eure verursachte Heilung um 1%. Jeder von euch gewirkte Buff auf das Ziel erhöht die Wirksamkeit aller weiteren Buffs auf das Ziel um 2%. Bis zu 5x stapelbar.

"Steinhagel": Lässt kleine Felsbrocken auf nahe Gegner niederprasseln die xyz Schaden pro Brocken an euren Zielen verursachen. Kanalisiert, xyz Dauer, xyz Wasserenergiekosten.

"Steinhülle": Stein legt sich auf die Haut von euch und Eurer Gruppe.
Erhöht jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um xyz % und verbraucht xyz Erdenergie pro Sekunde. Kanalisiert.

"Steinschleuder": Beschiesst ein Ziel mit einem kleinen Stein. Verursacht 50 Schaden, 10 Erdenergiekosten, kein Cooldown, unterbricht zusätzlich das Wirken von Zaubern.

"Sumpf": Lässt das Gebiet um Euch herum versumpfen und verringert so das Bewegungstempo aller Gegner im Einflussbereich um 40%. Hält 15 Sekunden lang an.

"Versteinerte Rüstung": Erhöht die Rüstung eures Ziels 10 Sekunden lang um 5%. 50 Erdenergie, Spontanzauber.

"Wütende Erdorbs": Schleudert ein Erdorb auf einen Feind oder Verbündeten. Bei Feinden verursacht das Erdorb 200 Schaden und erhöht die Effekte von Debuffs 10 Sekunden lang um 10%.
Bei Veründeten heilt das Erdorb 500 Schaden und erhöht 10 Sekunden lang die Effekte von Buffs auf das Ziel um 10%. Ein geschleudertes Orb kann 5 Sekunden lang nicht durch ein neues ersetzt werden. 25 Erdenergiekosten, Spontanzauber. Alle "Wütenden Orbs" teilen sich einen 30-Sekündigen Cooldown.

3.3 Wasser 

"Eisschild": Friert ein befreundetes Ziel mit heilendem Eis ein. Die Rüstung erhöht sich für 10 Sekunden um 50%.
Ausserdem wird das Ziel sofort um 50% seiner Lebensenergie geheilt. Spontanzauber, 50 Wasserenergiekosten. 10 Minuten Abklingzeit. Talentabhängig.

"Eisschollensee": Lässt in einem Gebiet um den Zaubernden herum den Boden gefrieren.
Gegner, die dieses Gebiet betreten, haben eine Chance von 15% pro Schritt auszurutschen (hinzufallen). Dadurch erleiden sie 300 Schaden und werden 3 Sekunden lang betäubt. Nach dem ausrutschen erhält man den Debuff "Vorsicht", der einen 10 Sekunden lang mit 50% verringertem Bewegungstempo laufen lässt.
3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 50 Wasserenergiekosten, hält 20 Sekunden an.

"Flutwelle": Attackiert euren Gegner mit peitschendem Wasser, welches 500-600 Schaden bei 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit und 30 Wasserenergiekosten verursacht.

"Frostbeule": Verpasst eurem Gegner einen eisigen Schock, der 300-500 Schaden verursacht und das Ziel für 5 Sekunden lang zusätzlich um 50% verlangsamt. 20 Sekunden Abklingzeit, 40 Wasserenergiekosten.

"Gabe des Wasserorbs": Heilt das aktuelle Ziel sofort um 10000 Lebenspunkte. Erzeugt massive Bedrohung. 70 Wasserenergiekosten, 5 Minuten Abklingzeit.

"Regenwolke": Lässt heilende Wassertropfen über euer Ziel regnen, die xyz Schaden pro Sekunde heilen. (HOT)

"Tränen des Meeres": Heilt Euer Ziel 10 Sekunden lang um 50 Schaden pro Sekunde. Zusätzlich wird die vom Ziel von Euch erhaltene Heilung um 5% erhöht. Wird durch jeden auf das Ziel gewirkten "Verflüssigtes Blut"-Zauber wieder erneuert.

"Verflüssigtes Blut": Lässt das Blut eines Verbündeten schneller fliessen. Heilt das Ziel um 1000-1200 Trefferpunkte . 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 30 Wasserenergie.

"Wasserherrschaft": Wandelt alle Orbs sowie Erd- und Feuerenergien in zufällige Wasserorbs sowie Wasserenergie um. Jeder umgewandelte Punkt Feuer- oder Erdenergie wird zu 0,5 Punkte Wasserenergie.
Teilt sich einen 2-Minütigen Cooldown mit "Erdherrschaft" und "Feuerherrschaft".

"Wasserwyrmling": Beschwört einen aus Wasser bestehenden Wyrm mit den Fähigkeiten "Spott" und "Beissen", der für den Zaubernden kämpft. Zusätzlich heilt Ihr den Wasserwyrmling um 2% des von Euch verursachten Wasserschadens.
Verursacht 200-250 Schaden pro Schlag, besitzt 6000 Lebenspunkte , hält bis zum Tode an, keine Energiekosten. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein. Der Wyrmling kann durch Talente reitbar gemacht werden. Dies ist ein sehr schnelles Flugreittier! Nur in Gebieten nutzbar, wo man auch andere Flugreittiere benutzen kann. (Wyrmling bekommt Fähigkeit namens ("Aufsitzen").

"Wässrige Lösung": Jeder "Verflüssigtes Blut"-Zauber gibt dem Ziel einen Buff, der jegliche von euch verursachte Heilung auf das Ziel um 5% erhöht. Bis zu 5 x stapelbar. Hält bis zu 20 Sekunden lang an und wird durch jeden "Verflüssigtes Blut"-Zauber auf das Ziel erneuert. Talentabhängig

"Windige Böhen": Heilt alle Ziele in einem kegelfoermigen Bereich vor Euch um 300. 30 Sekunden Cooldown, 50 Wasserenergiekosten. Talentabhängig.

"Wütende Wasserorbs": Schleudert ein Wasserorb auf einen Verbündeten. Heilt das Ziel sofort um 1000 Schaden und über 5 Sekunden jede Sekunde lang um weitere 200 Schaden (Insgesamt 2000).
Ein geschleudertes Orb kann 5 Sekunden lang nicht durch ein neues ersetzt werden. 25 Wasserenergiekosten, Spontanzauber. Alle "Wütenden Orbs" teilen sich einen 30-Sekündigen Cooldown.

Weiter geht es der Übersicht wegen im nächsten Post!


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

*4. Talentspezialisierungen*
Die 3 Talentbäume sind, wie zu erwarten, Feuer, Erde und Wasser.
4.1 Feuer
Dieser Talentbaum verstärkt Feuerfähigkeiten- und Orbs.
Ab jetzt sichtbar unter folgendem Link (1 Rune als Kosten bedeutet 10 Energie der jeweiligen Kategorie. 2 bedeuten 20 usw. 9 Runen bedeuten, dass jegliche noch vorhandene Energie dieser Kategorie entzogen wird).
http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html?l=58982
(DD-Baum)
4.2 Erde
Dieser Talentbaum verstärkt Erdfähigkeiten- und Orbs
Der Erdmagier soll eine gänzliche neue Rolle einnehmen.
Weder als DD, noch als Healer oder als Tank sonderlich zu gebrauchen ist der Erdorbmagier ein so genannter BUFFER. Durch Verstärkungs- und Schwächungszauber, die er in einem Kampf auf verschiedene Ziele wirkt, stärkt er seine Verbündeten und schwächt seine Feinde.
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist zum Beispiel die "Versteinerte Rüstung", die alle 10 Sekunden erneuert werden sollte, um den Damage, den (z.B.) der Tank bekommt, dauerhaft zu verringern.
4.3 Wasser
Dieser Talentbaum verstärkt Wasserfähigkeiten- und Orbs.
(Heal-Baum)

  Talentbäume werden natürlich noch erarbeitet

*5. Die Karriere als Orbmagier*
5.1 Geschichte
Hinweis: Ich hatte vorher eine Geschichte die etwas mit den Kirin Tor zu tun hatte, aber diese empfand ich jetzt als einen zu großen Eingriff in die von Blizzard gegebene Lore und deswegen hier eine neue Idee.

Wir befinden uns in den Jahren vor den Trollkriegen.
Das Reich der Amani im Norden Lordaerons wächst und gedeiht, da es keinen direkten Gefahren ausgesetzt ist.
In diesem Reich wird ein junger Troll namens Zul'Saras geboren. Zul'Saras war schon seit Kind auf 'anders' als die anderen Trolle. In gelegentlichen Ausflügen aus seinem Heimatland entdeckte er die Lebensweisen anderer Völker und begann somit, sein eigenes Volk als primitiv zu betrachten. Auch die barbarischen Lebensweisen seines Volkes konnte er nicht mehr akzeptieren und so sonderte er sich ab. 
In der Zwischenzeit sind längst die von den Menschen ausgestoßenen Hochelfen in Quel'Thalas angekommen und haben sich dort eingenistet.
Zul'Saras wusste nicht wo hin, da er genau wusste, dass die Elfen ihn nicht akzeptieren würden, und zu seiner Heimat wollte er nicht mehr zurück. So errichtete er sich eine kleine Hütte nahe einer elfischen Siedlung.
Viele Jahre lebte er dort und durch den Einfluss der Magie in der Luft, die die Elfen ausstrahlten, begann auch er, magische Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln. Diese Elfenmagie gepaart mit seiner 'Muttermagie', dem Voodo, ergab wieder eine gänzlich neue Magieart. Er nutzte dies und bündelte seine Magische Energie zunächst in Gegenstände, später in Tiere und noch später einfach in kleine Kügelchen in der Luft. Durch die Kombination verschiedener Kügelchen, die ihm folgten, konnte er in schneller Abfolge verschiedene Magiearten für sich nutzen.
Zul'Saras empfand es als sinnvoll, die Kräfte des Wassers, der Erde und des Feuers in diese 'Orbs', wie er sie nannte, zu speichern.
So lebte er friedlich und im Einklang mit der Natur dahin, bis schließlich die Trollkriege ausbrachen. Die Amanitrolle wollten ihre Heimat wieder ganz für sich und griffen deswegen die Hochelfen von Quel'Thalas an. Sie drängten die Hochelfen Stück für Stück nach Norden und hätten sie auch beinahe besiegt...
In ihrer Not aber schickten die Hochelfen Boten in das neugegründete Reich Arathor. Die Arathor verbündeten sich mit den Hochelfen, lernten Magie von ihnen und schließlich gelang es ihnen gemeinsam, die Amani bis in ihre Hauptstadt Zul'Aman zurückzudrängen.
Dabei stießen die neuen Verbündeten auch auf Zul'Saran. Sie wollten ihn zunächst töten, doch erkannten sie noch rechtzeitig seine besonderen Fähigkeiten. Besonders die Hochelfen wollten von Zul'Saran lernen und so nahmen sie ihn gefangen. Sie sperrten ihn in Kerker und quälten ihn, doch zunächst war aus ihm kein Wissen rauszuholen. Erst, als sie ihn in eine der 'besseren' Gefängnisse brachten und ihm dort einen höheren Lebensstandardt gewährten, eröffnete er sich ihnen Stück für Stück. Die wissbegierigen Elfen sahen ihn immer mehr als einen von ihnen an und er gewährte ihnen mehr von seinem Wissen. Schließlich wussten auch ein kleiner Teil der Elfen, diese Art von Magie zu beherrschen. Die anderen Elfen trachteten ihnen nach und wurden neidisch, weswegen diese kleine Gruppe sich abspaltete und zusammen mit Zul'Saras die Flucht ergriff.
Bis heute noch sind sie verschollen und einige halten diese Geschichte auch nur für einen Mythos.
(Die Auflösung der Geschichte befindet sich unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
5.2 Die ersten Level & Das Startgebiet
Achtung Achtung: Diese ersten Level sind NICHT mehr aktuell, da ich die Vorgeschichte überarbeitet habe!
Das Startgebiet ändere ich auch bald!!!

Als der Stream über die Vorgeschichte vorbei ist, sieht man, wie der eigene Charakter aufsteht.
Rings herum sine Trümmer und man trifft auf eine Truppe von Rettungskräften. Man spricht sie an und bekommt die erste Quest. Man soll die Gruppe vor anstürmenden Feinden schützen, während sie zusammen einen riesigen Felsbrocken bei Seite schaffen. Als der Felsen weg ist kommen 3 andere Orbmagier heraus, die man zum alten Rathaus begleiten soll. Man läuft ihnen hinterher und kommt im Lager an, wo mehrere Questgeber mit vielen Quests auf einen warten. Nachdem man die ersten 2 Quests erledigt hat bekommt man einen Level up sowie den ersten Orbplatz und die ersten 5 Talentpunkte vom Orbmagierlehrer. Das ganze Spiel zieht sich hin, bis man die Stadt nach und nach wieder aufgebaut (Phasing-Technick) und Level 10 erreicht hat. Als "riesiges" Endevent sozusagen dringt man in das Lager der Ältesten auf der Insel ein und bekämpft sie mit anderen freundlich gesinnten Orbmagiern zusammen. Kurz, bevor der "Boss" stirbt, wirkt er einen Zauber woraufhin die Insel sich in 2 Teile teilt. Der eine Teil stürzt über Kalimdor direkt in Durotar ab, der andere Teil im Wald von Elwynn. Dort trifft man auf seine zukünftigen Verbündeten (Horde oder Allianz). Nachdem man deren Vertrauen gewonnen hat wird man direkt nach Nordend (oder wohin auch immer, kommt ja drauf an, bei welchem Level der Orbmagier eingeführt wird) geschickt um deren Treue zu gewinnen. Ab dort geht es ganz normal weiter. (Entschuldigt für die schlechte Erklärung, wer es besser formulieren kann soll und darf es bitte tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


So, nun habe ich mir die Finger wund geschrieben und ich hoffe auf viel Kritik und Anregungen!
Auf das der Vorschlag bald WoW- Forumstauglich wird!
Healy.

*Aktuelle Aufgabe: Neuschreiben der "Ersten Levels" + Klassenquests, Grundüberarbeitung des Wasserbaums für eine brandneue Heilmechanik*


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Okay.. wie lange hastn dafür gebraucht? Bin grade mit dem ersten Part fertig!
Respekt, hast dir echt viel Mühe gegeben!


----------



## staran (1. Oktober 2008)

Hast wohl langeweile gehabt..^^ 

Finds ganz ok 

1.4 
Stab , Dolch


----------



## Lisutari (1. Oktober 2008)

Ererinnert mich  an einen Klassenvorschlag aus dem WoW Europe Forum ist aber schon lange her das ich den gelesen habe...
War der auch von dir? Oder ist das ein Zufall?^^


----------



## Humfred (1. Oktober 2008)

Quests im Startgebiet verdient man so seine 5 Orbplätze, alle Talentpunkte die man bis dort hin bekommen hätte sowie sein Gedächtnis.
Dannach streift man weiter durch die normalen Gebiete bis man Stufe 70 erreicht hat. Dann beginnt die epische Mission den Anführer der Verräter zu finden , und zu töten! Die Quest zieht sich dann bis Level 80 hin und benötigt einen 25 Mann Schlachtzug da man erstmal in seine Zitadelle eindringen muss.


----------



## Abrox (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ja noch immer den Pandaren Braumeister.

Aber sehr viel Mühe drin, werd ich später mal lesen.


----------



## riggedi (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey Healy,

da hast Du Dir aber mal Mühe gemacht. Find die Idee nicht schlecht, obwohl ich ja sagen muss, dass es "eigentlich" ja schon genug Caster-Klassen gibt. Aber trotzdem hast Du Dich sehr in diese Klasse eingefühlt und auch auf Details geachtet. Super!

Mir persönlich fehlt allerdings noch das Element der Luft und dessen Einbindung, aber Du hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass Dein Vorschlag noch nicht 100%ig ausgereift ist. Von daher aber ein sehr guter Ansatz! Meine Stimme für einen offiziellen Vorschlag im WoW Forum hast Du!

Riggedi


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (1. Oktober 2008)

/sig


----------



## Megamage (1. Oktober 2008)

Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!


----------



## BleaKill (1. Oktober 2008)

So hab mir jetzt alles durchgelesen, und muss als erstes mal sagen du hast dir echt viel Mühe gemacht und dafür von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da du auch Kritik bekommen möchtest fang ich mal an.

Ich finde einige deiner Ideen sehr gut, und kann sie mir auch gut im Spiel vorstellen.

Jedoch glaub ich, dass es zu sehr einem Magier/Schamanen - Mix nahe kommt.

Weiterhin denke ich aber, dass du es auch mal im WoW Vorschlagsforum posten solltest wenn du fertig bist. Vielleicht wird er nicht ganz übernommen aber einzelne Ideen daraus.

Also mach weiter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## Ghrodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!



So ein Blödsinn, die Klasse verwendet nunmal Magie, warum sollte man da zwanghaft einen anderen Namen suchen.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!


Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...


----------



## Zord (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Buffed-Freunde!
> Ich habe neulich mal darüber nachgedacht, welche neue (Helden-)klasse nach dem Todesritter kommen könnte.
> Tatsächlich kam mir nach reichlicher Überlegung eine Idee, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte: Der Orbmagier!
> (Wieso ich das hier poste und nicht im WoW-Vorschlagsforum? Ich möchte erst mal hier einige Meinungen und Kritiken einholen, ausserdem ist die Idee lange noch nicht fertig entwickelt und ausgearbeitet.)
> ...



Du hast doch zuviel Langeweile.tststs
Du hast doch genau soviel Langeweile wie Jallaalda


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!



genau deshalb würde ich als waffe auch eine nette 2h Axt Vorschlagen oder gar Stangenwaffen also

1.4
Zweihandaxt
Stangenwaffe

keine Zauberstäbe, dafür spezielle Metaorbs, die als visuelles gimmik um den Körper kreisen - die anderen Orbs könnten um die Waffe kreisen, oder den körper falls keine Waffe angelegt ist


----------



## Aldaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Der Orbmagier!



Ogott, ogott, sind wir hier bei d2?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *kichert* sorry, nicht ernst nehmen  ^^


----------



## Lisutari (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab den Thread im Forschlagsforum gefunden, aber der hat eigentlich nichts mit deiner Idee zu tun^^ War wie gesagt lange her das ich den gelesen habe

Thread aus dem Vorschlagsforum


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

wc3 dota-held



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nette idee


----------



## riggedi (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Zord:
GZ zu Deinem Fullquote für so einen sinnlosen Post!
Und Jalla-dingsda kannst Du ja wohl kaum mit diesem Vorschlag hier vergleichen!

Riggedi


----------



## Ghrodan (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wasserorbs
> „xyz“ : Ihr regeneriert zusätzliche 1% eurer Gesamten Gesundheit pro Sekunde.
> „Orb des fließenden Schrittes“ :  Erhöht euer Bewegungstempo um 5 %
> „Orb der heilenden Wasser“ :  Erhöht jegliche von Euch verursachte Heilung um 5 %



Ich finde den ersten Orb etwas Overpowered. 1% der Gesundheit pro Sekunde ist verdammt viel, da fände ich eine Lösung mit: 1% der DPS oder ähnliches besser.


----------



## Aldaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Bisschen viel Area effects, nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (1. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich finde den ersten Orb etwas Overpowered. 1% der Gesundheit pro Sekunde ist verdammt viel, da fände ich eine Lösung mit: 1% der DPS oder ähnliches besser.


Kann mich nur anschließen, in weniger als 2 Minuten wieder vull HP haben? Naja^^


----------



## Werlord (1. Oktober 2008)

nenn doch die Klasse lieber Orbpriester magier klingt irgentwie blöd


----------



## Lisutari (1. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> nenn doch die Klasse lieber Orbpriester magier klingt irgentwie blöd


Orbpriester klingt noch schrecklicher^^
Ich finde es liegt am "Orb" vlt fällt uns was schöneres ein^^


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...




Jetzt hast du meine zarten Paladin Gefühle verletzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (1. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekommt nen Siggi von mir.


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2008)

Meister der Sphären ( Sphären kommt aus dem Griechischen von "Ball" oder "Hülle" )


----------



## Aldaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du meine zarten Paladin Gefühle verletzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versteck einfach deine Pala Gefühle in der Bubble, dann kommt nichts an sie ran.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Versteck einfach deine Pala Gefühle in der Bubble, dann kommt nichts an sie ran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat Colldown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Taschentuch aus der kalten Plattenrüstung zieh und Nase schneuz*

Ihr seid so gemein


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie gut, dass ich als Vergelter nurnoch ein Gefühl kenne ... RACHE

btw. Back to topic bitte


----------



## Code Monkey (1. Oktober 2008)

is das net ein shamanne^^


----------



## Quantox (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre ja für den Namen "Sphärenbändiger"

Klingt ganz interessant find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Quan


----------



## Code Monkey (1. Oktober 2008)

warum net geli jäger2^^


----------



## Pono (1. Oktober 2008)

da haste dir ja ganz schoen muehe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber irgendwie find ich die idee nich wirklich toll
hört sich so an als ob auf einma ein schamane einen auf magier macht, oder anders rum
der name is auch nich so toll, was aber glaub am "orb" liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem finde ich dass diese heldenklasse mal überhaupt nich in die geschichte von warcraft passen würde, weils einfach noch nie son mageshaman gegeben hat
das mit den orben okay.. weiss nich obste das aus wc3 hast, da gibts die ja als items


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Ideen und das Feedback! (Und bitte bleibt beim Thema)
Ich mache mir nochmal ein paar Gedanken über den Namen und das angesprochene Orb. 
Mehr Ideen bitte!


----------



## Code Monkey (1. Oktober 2008)

warum net blizzistotalgeldgeilhatabbanetgenuggeldfürnengutennamen


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

GZ ich les das ´mir später durch ist auf alle fälle nicht sinnlos genutzt die Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An alle Forentrolle - Fasst euch ans Herz und seid mal Menschen ihr nervt nur noch geht ab ins WoW forum da könnt ihr nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhundron (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein Orbmagier wäre aber eigentlich keine Heldenklasse. Heldenklassen sind nämlich die Klassen, die in der Warcraft Story Helden sind und jetzt hinzugefügt werden, da die Spieler selbst nach und nach Helden werden.
Hier eine kleine Liste mit Helden und deren Klassen:

Todesritter = Arthas
Dämonenjäger = Illidan
Klingenmeister = Grom Hellscream
Erzdruide = Malfurion Stormrage
um einige zu nennen.

Man könnte aus deinem Orbmagier einen Scharfseher machen, wie Thrall eigentlich einer ist. Dann wäre es eine Heldenklasse^^ .. da müssten dann aber noch Fähigkeiten vom Scharfseher aus WcII mit hinein, wie z.B. Fernsicht, Erdbeben, etc.

P.S. (Theoretisch müsste Paladin auch eine Heldenklasse sein)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wc3 dota-held
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke du meinst den invoker^^
der wär echt mal cool als klasse


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

> Mir persönlich fehlt allerdings noch das Element der Luft und dessen Einbindung


Da hast du Recht, ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt sie einzubauen. Allerdings stehen leider nur 3 Talentbäume zur Verfügung, daher habe ich mich (vorerst) dagegen entschieden.


> Jedoch glaub ich, dass es zu sehr einem Magier/Schamanen - Mix nahe kommt.


Das finde ich auch, aber es kommen ja noch eine Menge Fähigkeiten dazu, viele werden geändert usw.


> genau deshalb würde ich als waffe auch eine nette 2h Axt Vorschlagen oder gar Stangenwaffen also


Find ich gut, damit sie sich ein bisschen von den anderen Casterklassen unterscheiden.
Werds erstmal oben einfügen.


> Ererinnert mich an einen Klassenvorschlag aus dem WoW Europe Forum ist aber schon lange her das ich den gelesen habe...
> War der auch von dir? Oder ist das ein Zufall?^^


Das muss Zufall sein, ich habe damit nichts zu tun und ich kannte diesen Thread auch nicht.


> Ich finde den ersten Orb etwas Overpowered. 1% der Gesundheit pro Sekunde ist verdammt viel, da fände ich eine Lösung mit: 1% der DPS oder ähnliches besser


Würde 1% des verursachten Schadens denn hinkommen?


> Bisschen viel Area effects, nicht?


Sicher, bei den Fähigkeiten bin ich aber auch LANGE nicht fertig.
Mir ist gerade noch etwas eingefallen. Würde sich jemand eventuell dazu bereit erklären mit mir zusammen zu arbeiten? Icq benötigt! Einfach per PM an mich!


----------



## Shamiden (1. Oktober 2008)

wasn orb ?
aber onst echt spitzen idee


----------



## ilundai (1. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wc3 dota-held
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja vieles aus wow findest auch in dota wieder bzw auch andersrum
zb der todesgriff vom todesritter der gegner herzieht is genau das gleiche wie der hook vom pudge...
oder die attacke vom dem fleischhaufenboss aus hdz:stratholm von wotlk sieht genau so aus wie der hook.
mir macht das nix dass die fähigkeiten bissel abgeguckt werden weil man ja irgendwo auch an grenzen stößt und nicht immer wieder neue fähigkeiten bzw skins oder deren symbol erfinden kann..
mfg ilu


----------



## Razyl (1. Oktober 2008)

Leute, 
lasst euch doch einfach überraschen was Blizzard bringt. Niemand weiß wie die Heldenklasse am ende wird, ob Blizzard überhaupt eine weitere bringt steht auch noch in den Sternen. 
Vorschläge sind zwar schön und gut, aber bringen werden sie wohl am Ende nicht viel.

MFG


----------



## Madrake (1. Oktober 2008)

ich finde die Heldenklasse am besten bzw. die drei im Doppelpaket:


WC III TFT


Wächterin (Nachtelfen) - Schattenschlag^^ - Avatar
Meisteringineur (Goblin) - Taschenfabrik^^
Dunkle Waldläuferin (Hochelf) -> Sylvanas^^ - Dunkler Pfeil^^

^mit dieser Kombi bin ich immer in WC III Multiplayer anzutreffen^^


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Zu dem Wasserorb, das 1% Gesundheit pro Sekunde regeneriert.
Ich kann schlecht "regeneriert 1 % des von euch verursachten Schadens" nehmen, da der Wasserbaum ja zum Heilen da ist und dazu wird auch die Wasserenergie genutzt. Ein Heiler braucht Wasserorbs um Wasserenergie zu regenerieren zu können. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass er dann dieses Orb aktivieren wird, weil er ja eh keinen Schaden verursacht. Ideen?


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry 4 Spam & push.
*Seid kreativ und bringt Ideen an!*
Gesucht werden:
-Fähigkeiten
-Feuer- und Wasserorb
-Story
-Startgebiet
-Jemand der mit mir zusammen arbeitet


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Verügbare Völker hinzugefügt.
2 neue Orbs hinzugefügt.
Waffen hinzugefügt.


----------



## Megamage (1. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...



Ritz, Ritz Emo Kid*z*!!!
Und wann wird der Ritz Skill für den DK eingeführt?
[codebox]Ritz                                             Rang 1
            2 Energie oder Wut                        30 Meter Reichweite
Fügt dir oder einem Gegner xy Schaden zu, fügt dem einen Blutungs Effekt hinzu.
  Wenn du die Pulsader triffst tötest du dich oder den Gegner *sofort*[/codebox]


----------



## Jeffy (1. Oktober 2008)

na endlich, lange war sie angekündigt =)

nur werd ich mich erst ma durchlesen =)


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Find es net schlecht. 
Als Stargebiet, wäre vielleicht so etwas wie Dalaran angebracht also vielelicht so ne fliegende Insel (über Meer weit vor dem Hafen von Menethil; der auf einer Insel ziwschen den beiden Kontinenten.)


----------



## Master of madness (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ritz, Ritz Emo Kid*z*!!!
> Und wann wird der Ritz Skill für den DK eingeführt?
> [codebox]Ritz                                             Rang 1
> 2 Energie oder Wut                        30 Meter Reichweite
> ...


omfg xD made my day 

aber is echt ne nette idee


----------



## Thoor (1. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ritz, Ritz Emo Kid*z*!!!
> Und wann wird der Ritz Skill für den DK eingeführt?
> [codebox]Ritz                                             Rang 1
> 2 Energie oder Wut                        30 Meter Reichweite
> ...


Ich flame deinen dummen Post jetz mal zur Abwechslung nicht ne...

Fähigkeiten:

*Feuerorb: (Melee/Support)*

-Arbeitet als Meele mit Feuerattacken, z.B. dem „Feuerpunch“, seine Waffe fängt Feuer und richtet viel Schaden auf dem Ziel an, dazu ein DoT mit z.B. 15 Feuerschaden alle 3 Seks (Sorry mit Zahlen kenn ich mich net aus sind aus der Luft gegriffen)
-Kann auch von weitem Feuerbälle schleudern, jedoch nur einen und „normale“ Feuerbälle, sprich keine Pyro instant 10k Crit Feuerbäller, sondern mehr schwache Feuerbäller welche wenig Feuer verursachen.
-Hat ein zusätzliches DoT ähnlich wie das vom Krieger, es nennt sich „Lodernde Wunde“, erhöht sämtlichen von Feuerattacken um 2% (Zahlen kenn ich net!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
-Braucht langsame Waffen da „Lodernde Wunde“ nur bei langsamen Waffen gut procct.
-Ist im PVP unbrauchbar da Stoffie und Meele einfach net gut ist. Hat deshalb im PVE eine „Feuerwand“ ähnlich der „Eisbarriere“ vom Magier, welche sämtlichen Meele Schaden um 5% verringert, den von Range DPS jedoch um 2% erhöht.

*Erdorb (Healer)*-Primärheiler, Mischform aus Druide und Schamane.

-Ist sehr mit der Natur verbunden
-Arbeitet mit „Heilblitzen" welche er auf das Target schleudert.
-Hat eine „Naturaura“ welche den Naturwiderstand erhöht, die Bedrohung verringert und den erlittenen Schaden um 2% verringert, den ausgeteilten aber um 5% verringert. Diese Aura gilt aber nur für sich selber, nicht für die Gruppe
-Hat einen Begleiter (ähnlich wie ein Irrwisch, Mischung aus Irrwisch und Manawyrmling) welcher Spotten kann falls man Aggro hat und seine Heilung um 2% erhöhrt.
-Hat ab der höchsten Stufe einen „ultimativen Begleiter“(Name fehlt) welcher eine Abklingzeit von einer Stunde hat und nur für ca. 45 Sekunden da ist. Erhöht sämtliche Heilumg um 30%, den erlittenen Schaden verringert er um 15% und kann sogar einen „Battlerezz“ wirken, muss aber 5 Sekunden nach Beschwörung erfolgen.
-Hat einen Aggro-Reduce Buff. “Waldversteck“ (Name nicht ausgereift)welcher die Aggro um 10% verringert.
-Hat einen „Magie der Natur“ Buff welcher sämtliche Heilumg um 2% erhöht.
-Es kann jeweils nur EIN Buff auf einem Ziel aktiv sein.

*Wasserorb (PVP, Distanzdd)*

-Dieser Orb ist für PVP und Ranged DMG gedacht.
-Schleudert“Wasserblitze“ welche von einem Ziel zum nächsten Hüpfen (jep man pullt damit gut!)
-Hat eine „Wasserblase“ welche Ziele für 30 Sekunden in einer Wasserblase einschliessen und kampfunfähig machen.
Hat einen „Wasserschild“ indem er sich bei Aggrogefahr einschliessen kann, hält 45 Sekunden absorbiert XXX Schaden.
-Kann ab 30% Gesundheit des Gegners „Ertrinkende Flutwelle“ wirken, er schleudert dabei eine riesige Flutwelle auf den Gegner welcher den Gegner für 5 Sekunden kampfunfähig macht und ein DoT wirkt. Erhöhrt sämtlichen Wasserschaden um 10%. Und hier kommt das Interessante, wenn jetzt ein Wasserorb seinen DoT auf den Gegner wirkt und dabei schon das Feuerorb DoT drauf ist „Lodernde Wunde“ überdeckt das DoT vom Wasser jenes vom Feuer weil Wasser > Feuer.
-„Wut des Meeres“ (ähnlich wie das vom Hunter), der Orb gerät in Rage und verteilet 15 Sekunden lang das Doppelte(!) seines Schadens, ist Immun gegen Fear und co. Kann in dieser Zeit aber nicht geheilt werden, sprich wenn er Aggro zieht ists vorbei, denn er erleidet während dieser Zeit auch das Doppelte an Schaden. Nach 15 Sekunden wird er für 3 Sekunden ermüdet und ist kampfunfähig, für weitere 15 Sekunden dann bewegt er sich nur noch mit 50% des Bewegungstempos. Hat 30 Minuten Cooldown.
-Kann sich bei Gefahr eine „Wasserwand“ stellen welche allen Schaden für 10 Sekunden absorbiert, ist dabei aber kampfunfähig und macht danach nur noch 60% des Schadens für 10 Sekunden.

*Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen das alle Zahlen bis auf das Doppelte frei erfunden sind, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Zudem sind die Feuer, Wasser und Erdenorbs Skillungen da ich es zu imba finde wenn man alles haben kann*

*Story*

Die Orbs sind abtrünnige Magier die es geschafft haben, die Wut und Energie der Elemente zu bändigen und zu ihren Nutzen zu befehlen. Jedoch wird das vom Magierrat von Dalaran nicht geduldet da es sehr gefährlich werden kann wenn man es falsch macht. Aus Dalaran verstoßen schwören die Orbs auf Rache, jedoch nicht auf blutige sondern auf friedliche Art und weise. Sie wollen den Magier von Dalaran beweisen das es nicht gefährlich ist. Denn der schönste Triumph ist doch immer noch, den Gegner sprachlos zu machen. Unter Führung ihres Ermagiers Juran forschen sie unermüdlich an einer Lösung des Problems. Deshalb haben sie den „Orden der Elementaren Magie“ gegründet um immer weiter zu forschen. Doch ein feiger Attentäter der Horde/der Allianz (je nach Fraktion, spiel ich Horde hat ihn ein Ally gekillt) im Auftrag von Arthas hat Juran entführen und töten lassen, da Arthas Angst hatte er könne Probleme mit seinem Eis bekommen wenn die Orbs die Magie des Feuers entfesseln. Unter neuer Leitung von „Obermagiern Auraya“ ist es Eure Aufgabe, Rache an Arthas und an den Magier von Dalaran zu nehmen, auf blutige und auf friedliche Art und Weise! 

*Startgebiet* 

Starten ganz normal in ihren Gebieten. (Menschen im Wald von Elwyn etc). Jedoch gibt es viele Klassenquests. Bei einer Quest muss man ein paar Untote schnetzeln, bei einer anderen ein wichtiges Pergament mit Notizen aus einer verlorenen Bibliothek retten. Ab Level 30 und 60 bekommt der Orb ein passendes Reittier. Als Mensch z.B. ein wunderschönes Elementarpferd mit Hufen aus Feuer, einem Schweif aus Wasser etc. Ein Gnom bekommt einen „Lebendigen“ Roboschreiter welcher ebenfalls einen Schweif aus Wasser hat (sieht aber nicht so belämemrt aus wie das Blutelfenmount) 

*Ja ich helf dir gern und es tut mir Leid wenn ich all deine Ideen auf den Kopf gestellt habe

Sämtliche Namen sind veränderbar ich hab sie aus nem Fantasyroman*


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Zur Story würde ich vielleicht sagen.
Das es eine Art Magier sind die sich von den normalen Magiern abgespalten haben um mehr die Welt zu schützen und nicht nur Schaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
ODER
Das es Magier sind die mit den Krin Tor nicht zurecht kommen und nicht nur die Verlassen haben sondern auch irrgendwie sich in ihren Fähigkeiten usw. verändern wollten.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe ein paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen:
Beschreibung des Erdorbmagiers hinzugefügt (4.2)
"Haftender Sand" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
"Versteinerte Rüstung" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
"Erdherrschaft" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
"Erdwall" wurde verstärkt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
"Verflüssigtes Blut" Beschreibung geändert (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
"Eisschild" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
"Gabe des Wasserorbs" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
"Wasserherrschaft" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)


----------



## Bralatur (1. Oktober 2008)

nicht immer alles von diablo klauen und schon da war die orb-sorc langweilig²


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

bei hoher Cooldown würde ich bald sagen 10min bzw 30min bei sehr starken Fähigkeiten, das man es mit Heldentum (10min) und dem Feuerele (30min) vergleichen kann bzw. anderen Fähigkieten.
Für jeden Baum würde ich eine Aura einführen nicht das man alle hat soll net zu sehr an andere Klasse rankommen.
Vielleicht in den Erdbaum eine die die Verteidung bzw Abhärtugn und etwas die Gesundheit.
Wasser was die Regeneration von Mana, Wut, Engerie, Runemacht und Runen erhöht eben für jeden angepasst


----------



## Delwod (1. Oktober 2008)

klingt soweit nicht schlecht!


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade einen langen Post zu Thors Post geschrieben und dann ist auf einmal mein PC abgestürzt (weg ist der Text, entschuldige).
Ich poste gleich, was ich so oder so ähnlich übernommen habe!


----------



## Bösewicht1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs wenn die Orbs so ne Art Elite vom Irdenen Ring wären die wie die Argumentumdämmerung alles Böse von Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt bkämpfen wollen?
Und als Startgebiet irgenwo zwischen den Welten . Es gibt doch so Druiden oder Schami Spell (weiß leider nich mehr wer von beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Astraler Ruf oder so .Da steht ja in der Beschreibung man reist durch einen Riss das in einem weiß der Teufel was ist und kommt zu seinem Ruhestein. Und das Startgebiet wäre in diesem hasse nich gesehen (wo der Riss drinn is)


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Zum Startgebiet würde ich ins Südmeer legen - passt irrgendwie gut.
Würde ich auf 4 Teilen bestehen und sich auch verändern.
Erster Teil: Insel (für das erlernen von Erdkräften) vielleicht mit einer großen Höle oder einer Unterirdischen Tunnel und Hallen. 

Zweiter Teil ist großer Vulkan (für das erlernen von Feuerkräften) mit einer Plattform an der Spitze wo man seine Quests erhält und durch eine Art Schilde kann man in das Innere des Vulkan vordringen. 

Dritter Teil ist eine Unterwsser Welt in der man durch Fähigkeiten atmen kann und Unterfallskuppeln die durch Magier aufrechterhalten werden gibt es Quest.

Vierter Teil ist ein schwebende Stadt eine Mischung aus Blutelfen Architecktur und Dalaran Architecktur. 
Wo jeweils die Drei Ratsmitglieder sind (einer für Feuer, Erde und Wasser)


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Punkte 5.1 und 5.2 umbenannt, Hintergrundgeschichte komplett neu hinzugefügt (5.1).


----------



## Leyndoo (1. Oktober 2008)

hm ich finde die idee ganz gut nur die meisten orbfähigkeiten extrem overpowerd


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Punkte 5.1 und 5.2 umbenannt, Hintergrundgeschichte komplett neu hinzugefügt (5.1).



Ich finde es schon sehr gut würde vielleicht nicht als erstes ne Armee aufstellen, man versucht doch erst mal ander zu retten.
Also bekommt man erst mal ein paar Erdfähigkeiten mitdem man ein paar Überlebenden aus den Trümmern retten und ein paar Sachen suchen muss um ein Artzhaus aufzubauen und dort vielleicht ein paar zu Verbinden bzw heilen. Dann würde ich sagen das man zum Rathaus geht und dort erst mal weiter Quest erledigt und dann erst mal ein paar Feuerfähigkeiten bekommt: Und zuletzt würde ich sagen das man weiter Wasserfähigkeiten erlernt.


----------



## Theopa (1. Oktober 2008)

Leyndoo schrieb:


> hm ich finde die idee ganz gut nur die meisten orbfähigkeiten extrem overpowerd



Da die Klasse von den Orbs lebt, kann man sie nicht direkt als Op bezeichnen, da er dann entsprechend ohne Orbs deutlich weniger Schaden macht und heilt als andere Klassen.


----------



## Chest (1. Oktober 2008)

Weshalb dürfen Untote keine Orbmagier werden?


----------



## Tehodrakis (1. Oktober 2008)

Also,
erstma:

Streich die Tauren oder noch besser die Orcs, und nehm Undeads rein (Die sind eh magiebegabt).

dann:
Hier für einen Talentbaum : Wartools

und noch:
(wird editiert)


----------



## Valnar93 (1. Oktober 2008)

omg voll lang^^

lügt doch nich als ob ihr alles gelesen hättet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

> Ich finde es schon sehr gut würde vielleicht nicht als erstes ne Armee aufstellen, man versucht doch erst mal ander zu retten.
> Also bekommt man erst mal ein paar Erdfähigkeiten mitdem man ein paar Überlebenden aus den Trümmern retten und ein paar Sachen suchen muss um ein Artzhaus aufzubauen und dort vielleicht ein paar zu Verbinden bzw heilen. Dann würde ich sagen das man zum Rathaus geht und dort erst mal weiter Quest erledigt und dann erst mal ein paar Feuerfähigkeiten bekommt: Und zuletzt würde ich sagen das man weiter Wasserfähigkeiten erlernt.


Danke für die Anregungen, ich werde wie schon in der Story erwähnt das Startgebiet und die ersten Level noch KOMPLETT neu schreiben. Ich komme auf deine Ideen zurück!


> hm ich finde die idee ganz gut nur die meisten orbfähigkeiten extrem overpowerd


Welche denn genau? Bitte mehr Infos.


> Streich die Tauren oder noch besser die Orcs, und nehm Undeads rein (Die sind eh magiebegabt).


Da muss ich noch schauen, weil die Tauren ja sehr naturverbunden sind und die Orbmagier die Kräfte der Natur nutzen. Ich werde aber erstmal Orks durch Untote austauschen.


> Hier für einen Talentbaum : Wartools


Dankeschön! Hab ich zwar schonvorher gefunden, aber ich kann jetzt eh noch nicht an die Talentbäume denken, da ich erst die Fähigkeiten vollständig haben muss um überhaupt an die Bäume rangehen zu können.


----------



## Mikaster (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich finds alles in allem auch gut, jedoch finde ich als heldenklasse sollte es von allen rassen gespielt werden können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freu mich zB schon auf alle gnom dk's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Die neuesten Änderungen:
"Erdanziehungskraft" verbessert (Fähigkeit, Erde)
"Wasserwyrmling" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
"Feuerbrand" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Feuer)
"Flammenwand" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Feuer)
"Wut der Flammen" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Feuer)
Völker umgetauscht (Untote nun verfügbar, Orks nicht mehr)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem "Erdorbmagier" als Buffer, wie in 4.2 beschrieben? Ist ja auch eine komplett neue Idee.


----------



## Toraka' (1. Oktober 2008)

5.2

Als man die Gebäude von den Verrätern befreit hat bemerkt man eine seltsame Apparatur, die scheinbar eure Tarnzauber unwirksam gemacht und euren Standpunkt verraten hat. Von diesem Punkt an (66 1/2) dreht sich die Questreihe darum den Verräter zu finden und zu enttarnen. Die Ermittlungen schreiten voran (67 3/4) und Magistrix Fihra bemerkt während sie mit euch (kopie von sich) durch die Stadt geht und sagt "Seht, *name*, wie gut wir unsere befestigungen aufbauen ko... seht! Was ist dies in diesem Haus?" "Kommt her, das ist interessant *name*." Bei näherer Betrachtung stellt ihr fest dass das Gerät ein solches ist wie ihr es schon gefunden habt. "Ich wusste ihr fallt darauf rein!" klingt es von der Tür her. *Schockmoment!* Dies wird wie eine Schlachtzugsmeldung eingeblendet. "was...Ihr? ich wusste es!" "Ja, ich war es die ganze Zeit!" ruft Magister Jurik "Ihr werdet uns nicht mehr verraten! helft mir, *name*!" Während Fihra den Verräter in einem Erdgefängnis festhält müsst ihr versuchen ihn zu verbrennen. @20% "Genug! es war ein lustiges Spielchen. mit eurem leben!" Er sprengt das Gefängnis und schleudert euren zauber auf Fihra welche davon schwer getroffen wird. Autospeak von euch: "Verschwindet!" "wie...." eure in der not erweckten Kräfte reichen aus um ihn weit rückwärts zu schleudern und anschliessend das Haus in die Luft zu heben, womit ihr in den Himmel fliegt. "Gut...weg von hier...ich löse einen dimensionssprung aus...festhalten...*hust*" wonach ihr euch plötzlich in Shattrath befindet. ihr schleift Fihra zu A'dal. "bitte, es sind solche schmerzen...." "Ich verstehe eure Pein. werdet gereinigt! .... ... Es funktioniert nicht...."  Ihr: "bedeutet das sie ist..." "nein, ich kann sie retten. aber es wird dauern. "insert name here", wieso zeigt ihr unserem gast nicht shattrath?" "ja, meister" ihr folgt automatisch einem NPC der euch in shattrath herumführt und mit euch darüber spricht was ihr getan habt. "das war sehr edelmütig von euch. andere wären für ihr eigenes überleben geflüchtet und hätten sie sterben lassen." usw. hier fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Toraka ganz grosses Dankeschön!
Ich muss aber leider sagen, dass es überhaupt nicht zu der Story passt...
Hast du sie gelesen? Wenn nicht, kannst du gerne nochmal ein paar deiner Ideen posten wenn du magst, dein Schreibstil ist sehr gut und man kann gut nachvollziehen, was mach jetzt tun muss.


----------



## Deepender (1. Oktober 2008)

echt cool gemacht, aber ich denke eher das der Erzdruide kommt


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Da muss ich noch schauen, weil die Tauren ja sehr naturverbunden sind und die Orbmagier die Kräfte der Natur nutzen. Ich werde aber erstmal Orks durch Untote austauschen.


 
Finde ich auch der Orb ist eine Meischung aus Schmanen und Magier.

Und hätte noch eine Idee für die Abschluss Quest beim Todesritter ist es ja auch eine größere Sache vielleicht, das man einen Großen Kampf gegen die alte Generation kämpf und vielleicht erst nach der endgültigen Niederlage aussieht doch dann irrgendwie Hilfe kommt vielelicht von den anderen Völkern oder so. 

Am in der letzen Form dies Startgebietes nach der letzten Quest ist alles vielleicht fast wieder aufgebaut (muss ich mir auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehn lassen)

Edit: Meinte ja Orbmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (1. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

> Finde ich auch der Orb ist eine Meischung aus Schmanen und Magier.


Es ist nicht der Orb sondern der Orbmagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Orbs sind die kleinen Dinger die neben ihm rumschwirren.


> Und hätte noch eine Idee für die Abschluss Quest beim Todesritter ist es ja auch eine größere Sache vielleicht, das man einen Großen Kampf gegen die alte Generation kämpf


Das Startgebiet sollte so gestaltet sein, dass ALLES eine grosse Sache ist, da man sich mitten IM Krieg befindet wenn man ins Spiel startet.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt erstmal für ne Stunde weg, postet fleissig weiter eure Ideen und Meinungen!


----------



## sir julius (1. Oktober 2008)

Is doch eh egal was für Helden-Klassen noch kommen, denn: *WAR* is *DA* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girfried (1. Oktober 2008)

Is ne gute Idee (hab nich alles durchgelesen^^) aber soll der dann vom Look her wie Kael´thas aussehen?Wegen den Kugeln um ihn herum oder soll das eher wie bei Warcraft 3 aussehen,wie wenn man z.b Giftkugel und Schattenkugel hat,um die Hände?


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Toraka schrieb:


> 5.2
> 
> Als man die Gebäude von den Verrätern befreit hat bemerkt man eine seltsame Apparatur, die scheinbar eure Tarnzauber unwirksam gemacht und euren Standpunkt verraten hat. Von diesem Punkt an (66 1/2) dreht sich die Questreihe darum den Verräter zu finden und zu enttarnen. Die Ermittlungen schreiten voran (67 3/4) und Magistrix Fihra bemerkt während sie mit euch (kopie von sich) durch die Stadt geht und sagt "Seht, *name*, wie gut wir unsere befestigungen aufbauen ko... seht! Was ist dies in diesem Haus?" "Kommt her, das ist interessant *name*." Bei näherer Betrachtung stellt ihr fest dass das Gerät ein solches ist wie ihr es schon gefunden habt. "Ich wusste ihr fallt darauf rein!" klingt es von der Tür her. *Schockmoment!* Dies wird wie eine Schlachtzugsmeldung eingeblendet. "was...Ihr? ich wusste es!" "Ja, ich war es die ganze Zeit!" ruft Magister Jurik "Ihr werdet uns nicht mehr verraten! helft mir, *name*!" Während Fihra den Verräter in einem Erdgefängnis festhält müsst ihr versuchen ihn zu verbrennen. @20% "Genug! es war ein lustiges Spielchen. mit eurem leben!" Er sprengt das Gefängnis und schleudert euren zauber auf Fihra welche davon schwer getroffen wird. Autospeak von euch: "Verschwindet!" "wie...." eure in der not erweckten Kräfte reichen aus um ihn weit rückwärts zu schleudern und anschliessend das Haus in die Luft zu heben, womit ihr in den Himmel fliegt. "Gut...weg von hier...ich löse einen dimensionssprung aus...festhalten...*hust*" wonach ihr euch plötzlich in Shattrath befindet. ihr schleift Fihra zu A'dal. "bitte, es sind solche schmerzen...." "Ich verstehe eure Pein. werdet gereinigt! .... ... Es funktioniert nicht...."  Ihr: "bedeutet das sie ist..." "nein, ich kann sie retten. aber es wird dauern. "insert name here", wieso zeigt ihr unserem gast nicht shattrath?" "ja, meister" ihr folgt automatisch einem NPC der euch in shattrath herumführt und mit euch darüber spricht was ihr getan habt. "das war sehr edelmütig von euch. andere wären für ihr eigenes überleben geflüchtet und hätten sie sterben lassen." usw. hier fällt mir nix mehr ein



Das ist eher was für eine Offline Story schätze ich und passt auch nicht ganz rein aber ist nicht schlecht geschrieben


----------



## SuperAlex (1. Oktober 2008)

das werden die nicht machen, weil sie nur Klassen aus der Warcraft Geschichte nehmen, zB.: Dämonenjäger oder Schwertmeister und so... also... naja...die mühe war wohl umsonst...


----------



## Disgogugel (1. Oktober 2008)

hast dir viel mühe gegeben, aber 
 ES IST TOTAL NUTZLOS ES INTERESSIERT NIEMANDEN!
und es wird nichts ändern


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Das Startgebiet sollte so gestaltet sein, dass ALLES eine grosse Sache ist, da man sich mitten IM Krieg befindet wenn man ins Spiel startet.



Das stimmt auch wieder. 



Disgogugel schrieb:


> hast dir viel mühe gegeben, aber
> ES IST TOTAL NUTZLOS ES INTERESSIERT NIEMANDEN!
> und es wird nichts ändern



Lass uns doch den Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (1. Oktober 2008)

Disgogugel schrieb:


> hast dir viel mühe gegeben, aber
> ES IST TOTAL NUTZLOS ES INTERESSIERT NIEMANDEN!
> und es wird nichts ändern



dich vielleicht nicht aber bestimmt ne menge andere leute wie du hier im thread mitlesen kannst.

dein kommentar is eeher nutzlos


----------



## Boddakiller (1. Oktober 2008)

ganz ehrlich: ich finde sowas überflüssig. BLizzard hat genug eigene Ideen.


----------



## Kokoros (1. Oktober 2008)

Naya is so ne mischung aus Schami& Mage finde aber die Idee ganz ok wenns von mr aus aber eher ne heal Klasse sein sollte weil jetzt gibtz mit dem DK genug tanks un dds sowiso aber an den Healern fehlt es immer noch oft also fände ich sowas wie diese WAR Klasse toll die durch dmg add heal bekommt (hab noch nie War gespielt aber ich finde die Idee ganz cool von dem Schaden=Heal Heal=Schaden


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Oktober 2008)

sehr sehr gut


----------



## Lothron-Other (1. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Naya is so ne mischung aus Schami& Mage finde aber die Idee ganz ok wenns von mr aus aber eher ne heal Klasse sein sollte weil jetzt gibtz mit dem DK genug tanks un dds sowiso aber an den Healern fehlt es immer noch oft also fände ich sowas wie diese WAR Klasse toll die durch dmg add heal bekommt (hab noch nie War gespielt aber ich finde die Idee ganz cool von dem Schaden=Heal Heal=Schaden



Wäre auch ne Idee das man Schade gleich Heilung verursacht. Ich würde dann sagen wäre der Wasserbaum/Wasserfähigkeiten gut.


----------



## Sherry4321 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also Idee+Creativität würde ich dir ne 1 geben. Ich mag es solche Geschichte zu lesen.

Nun zu den Nachteilen, auch wenn es mich interessiert und ich manche geistigen Ergüsse von irgendwelchen Menschen die sich super toll finden dabei nicht mehr als 2 Zeilen schreiben können, und eigentlich so weit unter jedem Standard von Benehmen sind,...das nichmal.....ich lass es besser man wird ja eh nur geflamt.

Also zu den Nachteilen, deine Klasse ist imo zu komplex, ich meine 3 Arten von Energien zu nutzen würde diesen Orbmagier entweder zu einem neuen dotlock machen, oder zu einem neuen mega Opfer, das zu kompliziert zu spielen ist um effektiv zu sein. Ich meine auch der Todesritter hat imo nur eine Art Energie, die Runen würd ich eher wie Combopunkte des Schurken bewerten.

Dann die negative Anmerkungen die nicht unbegründet ist, es existiert keine Klasse in der gesamten Warcraft-Lore die mit dem Orbmagier verbunden werden könnte, und ich würde sagen auch wenn manche Sachen von Blizz in letzterzeit sehr lahm waren, hat die Lore noch mehr als genug Potenzial für Heldenklassen, Vom Ranger, über Demonhunter, bei Horde vielleicht sowas wie ein Blademaster, oder vielleicht einen Schreckenslord,....so ein Nazrezim würd ich sicher gerne ma zocken....obwohl diese Klasse sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.^^

Außerdem eine Questreihe, die sich von 70-80 durchzieht....fänd ich doch etwas übertrieben, 78-80 ok aber nich mehr sonst verliert sie irgendwann den Charm, genauso wie damals die Ony-pre die wurde auch irgendwann zum Krampf.


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Oktober 2008)

^^


----------



## Soupcasper (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Erzdruide:
Kann alles, Onehitet alles, wird von Spielern vergöttert.

So werden die Druiden die Weltherschafft an sich reißen, so wie es immer geplant war!!


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal danke an die, die hier wirklich was zum Thema beitragen (bin wieder da).
Und ich wäre mir garnicht mal so sicher, dass es nichts bringt. Es muss ja von Blizzard nicht 100%ig umgesetzt werden aber ein paar nette Denkanstösse sind denke ich mal schon dabei!


> Is ne gute Idee (hab nich alles durchgelesen^^) aber soll der dann vom Look her wie Kael´thas aussehen?


So in der Art soll es sein!


> Wäre auch ne Idee das man Schade gleich Heilung verursacht. Ich würde dann sagen wäre der Wasserbaum/Wasserfähigkeiten gut.


Naja, der Wasserbaum ist eher für reine Heilung gedacht, habe noch nicht an Heilung durch Schaden nachgedacht... werd ich aber mal tun später.


> Also zu den Nachteilen, deine Klasse ist imo zu komplex,


Genau vor diesem Problem stehe ich auch gerade, daher will ich die Bäume noch so ausrichten, dass man sich auf einen beschränken kann aber zur Not und je nach Situation auf die anderen Bäume wechseln kann.



> Dann die negative Anmerkungen die nicht unbegründet ist, es existiert keine Klasse in der gesamten Warcraft-Lore die mit dem Orbmagier verbunden werden könnte, und ich würde sagen auch wenn manche Sachen von Blizz in letzterzeit sehr lahm waren, hat die Lore noch mehr als genug Potenzial für Heldenklassen, Vom Ranger, über Demonhunter, bei Horde vielleicht sowas wie ein Blademaster,


Das stimmt schon. Aber hat denn z.B. ein Schurke jemals eine wichtige Rolle in Warcraft gespielt? Ich kann mich glaube ich nicht daran erinnern.
Und zu bei den ganzen anderen Heldenklassen besteht das Problem darin, dass viele davon schon so oder so ähnlich implementiert wurden (Demonhunter-> Manaburn vom Priester, Blademaster -> Klingenwirbel heisst es glaube vom Krieger usw usw).
Aber was mich mal interessieren würde: Was haltet ihr von der Idee mit den Buff-Klassen? (4.2) Dazu hat sich noch niemand bisher geäussert.


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieder ein paar Änderungen:
-Die Energieregeneration aller Kategorien wurde erhöht!
(Gerade eben kam per PM noch die Frage, wie das mit dem Energie aufbauen / abbauen ausserhalb eines Kampfes funktioniert. Daraufhin habe ich beschlossen, dass Energie aufbauen jetzt nur noch innerhalb eines Kampfes geht!).
-Bei den Feuerfähigkeiten wurden erste Werte hinzugefügt, bitte mal anschauen! (Hinweis direkt unter 4 beachten)
-"Wasserwyrmling" wurde verbessert (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
-"Wasserherrschaft" wurde in "Flüssige Lösung" umbenannt und verbessert (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
-"Wasserherrschaft" wurde neu hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
-"Erdherrschaft" wurde in "Kraft der Erde" umbenannt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
-"Erdherrschaft" wurde neu hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)


----------



## Healguard (1. Oktober 2008)

5.2 Die ersten Level & Das Startgebiet umgeschrieben.
Leute was haltet ihr von dem Erdorbmagier als Buff-Klasse? Mich würde das wirklich mal interessieren ob es eine Schnapsidee oder doch eine gute Idee war.


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hm soweit ich die Heldenklassenmechanik verstanden habe sollen es klassen aus warcraft 3 sein oder? Da finde ich wäre der Brewmaster am besten da mir sonst kein dämonischer held einfällt von dem nicht schon die aktuellen klassen schon fähigkeiten haben ( wobei dank dem dk jetzt auch 2 deathcoils im spiel sind - mit unterschiedlichen effekten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hookie (1. Oktober 2008)

klingt zwar nice,denke aber meisten werden es nicht ganz lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ziemlich viiiiiel text ^^


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Oktober 2008)

So, mir ist grad eine Idee für ein Talent eingefallen, bloß weiß ich nicht genau in welchen Talentbaum das soll:

Exorbitant: 3 Talentpunkte
                 Erhöht die Wirksamkeit alle aktiven Orbs um 10%/25%/40%.

Klein aber fein - und erst der Talentname ist doch ein Knüller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerbalken (2. Oktober 2008)

Klingt alles sehr nach dem ERZmagier von WAR =p


----------



## Pandemonios (2. Oktober 2008)

lass mich raten.. in wow spielst du nen schammy.. in dota den invoker?


----------



## Maine- (2. Oktober 2008)

hab auch nen Vorschlag für ne Heldenklasse .....

Menschen ---> Jäger
Gnom ----> Healer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styl4 (2. Oktober 2008)

@Ersteller: Dir ist schon klar das die Heldenklasse von Warcraft 3 abgeleitet ist oder?

Ne geile Heldenklasse wäre bsp. nen Gruftlord oder nen Panda braumeister
aber wie du auf nen Orbmagier kommst Oo


----------



## Akathosh (2. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> So, mir ist grad eine Idee für ein Talent eingefallen, bloß weiß ich nicht genau in welchen Talentbaum das soll:
> 
> Exorbitant: 3 Talentpunkte
> Erhöht die Wirksamkeit alle aktiven Orbs um 10%/25%/40%.
> ...


Gute Idee, könnte in jeden Talentbaum einbauen, sodass eben Feuer-, Wasser-, oder Erdorbs verbessert werden. Dann müsste man nur die Wirksamkeit entsprechen anheben z.B auf 30%/60%/100%. Dann müsste man sich auch zwischen den Orbs viel mehr festlegen.



Healguard schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Aber hat denn z.B. ein Schurke jemals eine wichtige Rolle in Warcraft gespielt? Ich kann mich glaube ich nicht daran erinnern.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich arme Schurke, wollte dir ja eigentlich ein Kommi geben aber jetzt, wo du mich so verletzt hast, hab ichs mir überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als allererstes hab ich noch eine allgemeine Frage: Ist der Orbmagier, wenn er DD spielt, Ranged-, Meele- oder Casterdd? Weil er mit Zweihandwaffen eher als Meele auftritt, aber die Fertigkeiten allesamt Spells sind und nicht, wie Krieger oder die  von dir zutiefst beleidigten Schurken, einfache Schläge oder Waffenbuffs wie vom Schami.

Na ja, aber die Idee von einem "Buffer" hat ich ehrlich gesagt auch schonmal, war mir dann aber zuviel Arbeit das umzusetzen. Weil im PvE muss der auch allein Questen können und als Buffer, der kaum Dmg-Spells hat, ist das schwer umzusetzen. 5 Orbs finde ich auch sehr viel, macht ihn sehr Komplex, 3 Orbs finde ich persöhlich dann schon besser. Passt auch dann etwas besser in die WC3 Story ( Kael'thas als Orbmagier hat was), dann müsste man z.B. auch das Wasserorb mit 1% Heal / Sec nicht viel schwächen (ist draußen klar, aber vllt kann mans ja wieder einführen.) Vllt dann so auf 0.5% ( ich weiß sieht blöd aus, aber der Blutdurst der Krieger hat mit dem neuen patch ja auch 0.6% der Gesundheit /Schlag). Das wären bei 3 Wasserorbs immerhin 1.5% / Sec, also auch nicht wenig.
Wobei ich mir das mit 3 Orbs pro Baum auch nochmal überlegen würde. Bei den von dir vorgeschlagen 5 Orbs wären das pro Platz 9 Orbs also hat man insgesamt 45 Möglichkeiten, Orbs einzurichten und ich würde mir das als Spieler nicht antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eventuell könnte man das alles zu einem Orb zusammenfassen und dann z.B.
bei Feuer 3% mehr Schaden, 3% weniger Aggro und 2% erhöhtes Zaubertempo;
bei Erde 5% weniger Manakosten, 3% mehr Buffwirkung und 2% mehr Schaden;
und bei Wasser 3% weniger Aggro, 10% mehr Manareggeneration, auch während des Zauberwirkens und 3% erhöhte Heilung
(sind alles keine fertigen Werte, also noch nicht wirklich ausgereift und auch auf das 5-Orb-System bezogen).
So könnte das dann aussehen. Hab mir bei Wasser gedacht, dass man das erhöhte Bewegungstempo nicht wirklich braucht, (wozu gibst Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Manaregg ist als Healer denk ich eher gefragt.

Wollte dann auch nochmal wissen, wie lange du dafür gebraucht hast dir das auszudenken? Und wann hast du dir gedacht das für ein erstes Feedback ins Forum zu stellen? Talente und Fähigkeiten müsste ich noch drüber schlafen, wer ich aber noch was nachposten.

Insgesamt gefällt mir der Vorschlag sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn man noch etwas dran feilt lässt er sich auch in die Story einbauen (eben Kael'thas als DER Orbmagier). Mag vllt sein das in den Büchern was anderes steht, aber warum bekriegen sich die Horde und die Allianz wieder? Eben, damits weitergehen kann (man denke nur an WoW ohne PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). Und auch wenn er bestimmt nicht zu 100% übernommen wird, ist immerhin ein Denkanstoß da, und ich als Spielehersteller würde gerne wissen, was die Spieler denn eigentlich wollen. Und wenn ich sowas vorgeschlagen habe, und es übernommen wird, würde ich mich mehr als freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (2. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wc3 dota-held
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut bemerkt ! xD


----------



## Ghrodan (2. Oktober 2008)

/push

So ein toller Thread darf doch nicht einfach untergehen, auch nachts nicht.

Später muss jemand anders pushen, ich geh erstmal pennen.


----------



## Shenti07 (2. Oktober 2008)

man lernt doch erstmal die eine klasse den todesritter kennen bevor ihr euch gedanken macht um ne neue


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (2. Oktober 2008)

klingt sehr interessant^^hm...


----------



## Rayman77 (2. Oktober 2008)

hey also ich finde deine idee echt genial. aber ich würde erdfähigeiten mehr in richtung nahkampf tendieren lassen denn des mit der 2h axt find ich cool
und auf das orb austauschen sollte ein gcd (globaler cooldown) sonst wirds zu op^^, achja und machst doch so, das umsomehr schadenszauber gewirkt werden desto stärker werden diese und umgekehr mit den heilzaubern. und wenn dann halt z. b. genug heilzauber gewirkt wurden dann kann man nen nahkampfschlag machen der dann viel schaden macht jedoch wird der orbmagier dadurch neutral , also weder das er mehr heilt als das er mehr schaden macht. und wenn genug schadens zauber gewirkt wurden macht der selbe schlag anstatt mehr schaden heilt er jeden in der gruppe umd 250% des verursachten schadens.
es dauert halt ne weile bis der magier entweder komplett heal oder dmg ist aba der schalg wäre nice für die flexibilität und ein cooler "oh shit" buttom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zord (2. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> @ Zord:
> GZ zu Deinem Fullquote für so einen sinnlosen Post!
> Und Jalla-dingsda kannst Du ja wohl kaum mit diesem Vorschlag hier vergleichen!
> 
> Riggedi



Hab ich dich angesprochen und nach deiner Meinung gefragt? NEIN!

Also nerv mich nicht mit deinen Sinnfreien Kommentaren. Und was ich vergleiche und mit wem ist meine Sache und nicht deine.

Wenigstens hab ich eine Quote und spamm nicht zu jeden Sinnfreien tread irgendwas dazu so wie du. Hat man ja beim Jallaalda's Treat's ja gesehen.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

> Hm soweit ich die Heldenklassenmechanik verstanden habe sollen es klassen aus warcraft 3 sein oder?


Ich wollte das "Helden"klasse eigentlich in Klammern schreiben, weil ich nicht genau wusste, was eine Heldenklasse ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann also von mir aus auch eine "normale" Klasse sein.


> Exorbitant: 3 Talentpunkte
> Erhöht die Wirksamkeit alle aktiven Orbs um 10%/25%/40%


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon , nur das in jeden Baum so etwas in der Art eingebaut werden wird.


> lass mich raten.. in wow spielst du nen schammy.. in dota den invoker?


1. Nein 2. Manchmal


> Als allererstes hab ich noch eine allgemeine Frage: Ist der Orbmagier, wenn er DD spielt, Ranged-, Meele- oder Casterdd? Weil er mit Zweihandwaffen eher als Meele auftritt, aber die Fertigkeiten allesamt Spells sind und nicht, wie Krieger oder die von dir zutiefst beleidigten Schurken, einfache Schläge oder Waffenbuffs wie vom Schami


Als Feuerorbmagier ist er Casterdd. Die Zweihandwaffen sind lediglich dafür gedacht, dass er sich von den anderen Castern ein wenig unterscheidet.


> Hab mir bei Wasser gedacht, dass man das erhöhte Bewegungstempo nicht wirklich braucht, (wozu gibst Mounts  ), Manaregg ist als Healer denk ich eher gefragt.


Da muss ich noch drüber nachdenken, vielleicht kann man es so machen, dass das Orb mit Level 40 ersetzt wird (weil auf 30 noch nicht alle das Gold dafür haben). Wozu braucht der Orbmagier denn Mana? Er nutzt Energien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> hey also ich finde deine idee echt genial. aber ich würde erdfähigeiten mehr in richtung nahkampf tendieren lassen


Mal sehen ich hol mir noch mehr Meinungen ein.


----------



## riggedi (2. Oktober 2008)

Zord schrieb:


> Hab ich dich angesprochen und nach deiner Meinung gefragt? NEIN!


Du musst mich nicht ansprechen, damit ich meine Meinung in einem freien Forum verkünde, Schnucki!
Und Fullquote´s sind auch bei Mods nicht gern gesehen, insofern wünsche ich Dir auch noch einen schicken Tag.

Riggedi


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Heldenklassen stehen doch schon fest seit wc3 nur welche als nächstes ist die frage


----------



## Gnarak (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

GZ @ TE, super Idee und hast Dir echt viel Mühe gegeben. Ich würde die Klasse anspielen !


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Oktober 2008)

Aufjedenfall solltest du noch das Luft-Element dazu bringen.Und ich fänd's besser wenn man anstelle von 100 Punkten pro Orb-Mana-Leise,lieber ganz normale Manapunkte einsetzt.So könnte man sich auf eine Orb-Kraft spezallisieren ;-)
Aber gut dann müsste Blizzard extra Gegenstände für den Orbmagier erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag und ich denke anregungen kann jeder gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Toller Thread und nicht nur so ein ''Ich will eine Superfurzer Heldenklasse.Was haltet ihr davon?''Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast dir richtig Mühe gegeben und das verdient Lob!Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (2. Oktober 2008)

Knüller!!!

Hock gerade auf der Arbeit und es ist wenig zu tun desshalb hab ich hier rumgestöbert, sehr geiler thread ^^ so ging meine zeit rum und ganz ehrlich, ich hätt übel bock den zu spielen, gerade weil er komplex is mit den 5 orbs.

DICKES LOB für die mühe die da drin steckt, ich werd mir auch ma nen paar gedanken machen dazu und überleg auch gern was mit dir zusammen, hab da definitiv auch mein spass dran. mir wärs aber lieber über teamspeak weil icq nutz ich net mehr so wirklich , einfach ne pm oda so hinterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu irgendwelchen leuten die kommentare abgeben das das alles nichts bringt kann ich nur sagen das es auch nicht alles was bringen muss. es macht spass auch ma sein hirn zu benutzen und kreativ zu sein so wie bei dieser aktion und nicht nur sinnlos in wow oder ähnlichen games rumzuhängen und über alles zu nörgeln was blizz so verbockt oder auch nicht.....eigeninitiative und ein bissl hoffnung das ein paar ideen angenommen werden ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne, schreibt das spiel, spielt eventuell das geschriebene und habt spass daran, es ist nicht einfach sich all son zeug auszudenken!

greetingz 
Pcasso - Nera'Thor


----------



## Quantox (2. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte eventuell doch noch Luftorbs hinzufügen und diese dann in den 3 Talentbäumen mit einbeziehen das in jedem Baum eine andere Funktion für das Luftorb vorhanden ist... zb in den Talentbaum in den vll irgendwann mal die Dmg Fähigkeiten der Feuerorbs reinkommen noch einige Fähigkeiten über die Luftorbs verstärken.

Zum Beispiel:
Ein Magier macht einen Kältekegel (ich hoffe alle wissen was das ist) und dieser wird durch einen Luftzug "verlängert" und trifft somit mehrere Feinde...

Das man sowas vll noch mit einbauen könnte wäre genial das würde auch die möglichkeiten nochmal um einiges erweitern!

MfG Quan


----------



## Blah (2. Oktober 2008)

Steckt viel Mühe drin, wird aber Blizzard niemals übernehmen, da es genug andere Heldenklassen und normale Klassen gibt im Warcraft Universum. Sie werden bestimmt nicht die Story noch weiter so verschandeln und einfach etwas total neues in die Welt setzen (kann es mir aber irgendwie durchaus auch vorstellen, bei der Story "Politik" die die dort haben -______-).


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

Was soll noch als heldenklasse in wow implementiert werden?

Sand king?

Naix?

Phantom lancer?

Soul keeper?

Lord of avernus?


ps: der orbmagier heißt in wirklichkeit invoker und ist ein hero in Dota

http://www.dota-allstars.com/hero/2432/index.html


----------



## Thimothy (2. Oktober 2008)

Disgogugel schrieb:


> ES IST TOTAL NUTZLOS ES INTERESSIERT NIEMANDEN!



Sprich für Dich !! Aber nicht für andere !!!
Oder lass es lieber ganz sein 

Ich persönlich finde es wirklich mal interessant!
Und die Mühe die dahinter steckt... alle Achtung !!

Ich muss das mal überschlafen evtl. hätt ich da noch ne idee dazu.

LG


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2008)

mit welchem lvl starten die?


----------



## Quantox (2. Oktober 2008)

naja ich würde sagen genauso wie die Todesritter mit 55?


----------



## Foxwolf (2. Oktober 2008)

erinnert mich an den Elementarmagier aus Guild Wars


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

Vortsetzung von oben:


> und auf das orb austauschen sollte ein gcd (globaler cooldown) sonst wirds zu op^^


Das kommt sowieso immer dazu, ich dachte, ich müsste das nicht erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Aufjedenfall solltest du noch das Luft-Element dazu bringen.


Das mit dem Luftelement ist echt schwer aber ich schau mal, was sich noch einbauen lässt. Auf jeden Fall werden die Bäume Feuer, Erde und Wasser bleiben und es gibt auch nur diese 3 Arten von Orbs.


> Und die Mühe die dahinter steckt... alle Achtung !!


Ich kann garnicht oft genug sagen, dass es garnicht so lange gedauert hat, aber danke trotzdem!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> mit welchem lvl starten die?


Das kann ich so nicht sagen!
Kommt ja drauf an, WANN der Orbmagier eingeführt wird und ob er als normale oder Heldenklasse eingeführt wird.

*Und ja, der Held ist teilweise vom Dota-Invoker inspiriert, das gebe ich hier offen zu. Ist es denn so schlimm? Ich denke nicht.*


----------



## Quantox (2. Oktober 2008)

Hehe ich denke schlimm ist das auf keinen Fall... denn Blizzard lässt sich ja auch von solchen Funmaps aus TFT inspirieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Lisutari (2. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> *Und ja, der Held ist teilweise vom Dota-Invoker inspiriert, das gebe ich hier offen zu. Ist es denn so schlimm? Ich denke nicht.*[/u]


Nein ist es nicht, wenn wir jeden verteufeln würden der sich von etwas Inspirieren lässt oder "abklatscht", gäb es auf der Welt ungefähr 2 Filme und 3 Bücher


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelle Neuerungen:
-"Frostbeule" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
-"Felsfäuste" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
-"Wasserwyrmling" verbessert (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
-Neue, Talentabhängige Reittiere wurden hinzugefügt
(Phönix im Feuerbaum durch "Phönixherrschaft", Erdscholle im Erdbaum durch "Erdscholle" und Mantarochen im Wasserbaum durch "Mantarochen beschwören").


----------



## Lothron-Other (2. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> -Neue, Talentabhängige Reittiere wurden hinzugefügt
> (Phönix im Feuerbaum durch "Phönixherrschaft", Erdscholle im Erdbaum durch "Erdscholle" und Mantarochen im Wasserbaum durch "Mantarochen beschwören").



Finde ich nicht schlecht ehe alle das gleiche Reittier haben, aber als Talent weis nicht sorecht vielleicht bekommt man das einfach so wo man am meisten Talente investiert.


----------



## Lisutari (2. Oktober 2008)

Lothron-Other schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht schlecht ehe alle das gleiche Reittier haben, aber als Talent weis nicht sorecht vielleicht bekommt man das einfach so wo man am meisten Talente investiert.


Vlt beim lehrer erlenbar je nach dem wo man die Meisten Skillpunkte hat, sonst wäre es mir um den Punkt zu schade xD


----------



## Lothron-Other (2. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Vlt beim lehrer erlenbar je nach dem wo man die Meisten Skillpunkte hat, sonst wäre es mir um den Punkt zu schade xD



Das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, weil die Talentpunkte brauche ich um was zu Verbesser bzw zu Erlernen.


----------



## Richiz (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man das Reittier als zusatz in ein Talent einbindet, z.B. 51-Talent Wasser-/Feuer-/Erd-Orbmeisterschaft: erhöht wirksamkeit der jeweiligen orbs um 10% und bringt als zuastz das epische Reittier.

Desweiteren hatte ich die Idee aus dem Melee-DD-Erd-Orbmagier einen Tank zu machen, weil er mich sonst von der Aufteilung der Talentbäume einfach zu Stark an einen Schamanen erinnert. Aber nicht das übliche vorne reinstellen und verprügelt werden, sondern eher vom Prinzip des Erdelementars vom Schamanen her, dass man seinen Tank-Erd-Orb nach vorne schickt und dieser den Gegner nur an sich bindet und der Orbmagier dann von hinten über Casts entweder auf den Gegner oder den Orb (was besser ist hab ich mir noch nicht überlegt), Aggro aufbaut. 
Wenn man direkt auf den Orb castet, könnten diese Casts dann z.B. auf über den Orb Gruppenbuffs auslösen.


----------



## Kokoros (2. Oktober 2008)

Dhundron schrieb:


> Man könnte aus deinem Orbmagier einen Scharfseher machen, wie Thrall eigentlich einer ist. Dann wäre es eine Heldenklasse^^ .. da müssten dann aber noch Fähigkeiten vom Scharfseher aus WcII mit hinein, wie z.B. Fernsicht, Erdbeben, etc.
> 
> P.S. (Theoretisch müsste Paladin auch eine Heldenklasse sein)



Naja Thrall is ein klassischer Schamane xD


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

> Finde ich nicht schlecht ehe alle das gleiche Reittier haben, aber als Talent weis nicht sorecht vielleicht bekommt man das einfach so wo man am meisten Talente investiert.


Das hätte ich eh noch gemacht! Aber da die Talente noch nicht wirklich in Bearbeitung sind habe ich erstmal den 2. Effekt weggelassen. Beim Phönixtalent wird es warscheinlich so sein, dass auch der Phönix vergessert wird (Angriffsschaden, HP). Beim Erdbaum muss ich mir noch überlegen, was man damit verbinden kann, ebenso beim Wasserbaum.

Hat jemand eine Idee, in was man das Orb des flinken Schrittes nach Level 40 umwandeln kann?


----------



## wýrm.. (2. Oktober 2008)

echt nett, nur denke ich ist die mühe umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> echt nett, nur denke ich ist die mühe umsonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es macht Spass! Das ist für mich im Moment eh vorrangig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (2. Oktober 2008)

Zord schrieb:


> Du hast doch zuviel Langeweile.tststs
> Du hast doch genau soviel Langeweile wie Jallaalda



Und das ist mal wieder ein Beispiel für einen völlig unnützen Beitrag.

Also ich finde du hast dir sehr viel Mühe gegeben, auch wenn ich nicht alles gelesen habe was du geschrieben hast.^^
Grundidee ist gut, ich finde jedoch das ist zuviel an Magier und Todesritter angelegt (OrbMAGIER, Feuer + Wasser(Frost), Orbs ähneln Runen).
Aber ich denke es ist eine recht interessante (Helden-) Klasse und du hast dir wirklich sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Topleistung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelle Änderungen:
-Die Fähigkeiten wurden der übersicht halber alphabetisch geordnet.
-"Erdwall" (Fähigkeit, Erde) wurde in "Felswall" umbenannt
-"Gesteinsschwäche" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Erde)
-"Glutpuffer" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Feuer)
-Alle Werte bei den Feuerfähigkeiten sind nun eingetragen! Schaut sie euch mal an (denkt dran, dass sich alleine durch 5 "Orbs der Sengenden Hitze" und "Glutpuffer" der Feuerschaden nochmal um satte 35 % erhöht.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

/push Ich komm nicht weiter! Bitte neue Ideen bringen!


----------



## nixahnung (2. Oktober 2008)

bin dafür!

wieder eine klasse mehr die bis lvl 3x gezockt wird (schneesturm sagt danke für die abo-zeit) und dann entweder versauert, oder wie so viele andere klassen nicht von den spielern auf lvl70 beherrscht wird, die dann einen thread eröffnen und um eine neue "eierlegendewollmilchsauklasse" betteln, die man am besten nur mit einer taste bedient um alles umzuhaun!!!!


aber hut ab vor der arbeit die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

Ach was ich vergessen hatte: Der Orbmagier ist EXTRA so komplex. Somit wird sichergestellt, dass die Spieler, die die Klasse auch auf der Höchsstufe noch spielen wirklich skill und Können haben.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Änderungen:*
-Der Feuertalentbaum ist ab jetzt einsehbar! (Link unter 4.1 - Wichtig: Vorher Beschreibung lesen)
-"Lavasee" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) ist nun Talentabhänig und wurde leicht abgeschwächt 
-"Heisse Sohlen" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde hinzugefügt und ist Talentabhängig.
-"Lavaschwall" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde hinzugefügt und ist Talentabhängig.
-"Einäschern" ist nun Talentabhängig und wurde stark abgeschwächt
-"Glutpuffer" wurde stark abgeschwächt
-"Orb der Sengenden Hitze" wurde stark abgeschwächt


----------



## johnnyk2 (2. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das ganze ne gute idee

ein problem das ich sehe ist dass die fähigkeiten die du aufgelistet hast für den schaden den sie machen und die doch ziemlich tiefe energieregenaration zu viel energie verbrauchen.

aber sonst ists ziemlich perfekt


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> ich finde das ganze ne gute idee
> 
> ein problem das ich sehe ist dass die fähigkeiten die du aufgelistet hast für den schaden den sie machen und die doch ziemlich tiefe energieregenaration zu viel energie verbrauchen.
> 
> aber sonst ists ziemlich perfekt


Danke für den Hinweis! Habe die Energieregeneration ein wenig angehoben, sodass man mit 5 Orbs nun in 4 Sekunden 100 Energie voll hat. Ich denke, das sollte reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyk2 (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte eigentlich eher in die richtung gedacht:

1 orb: 7-8 energie/sekunde
2 orbs: 12-13 energie/sekunde
3 orbs: 17-18 energie/sekunde
4 orbs: 21-22 energie/sekunde
5 orbs: 25 energie/sekunde


----------



## iggeblackmoore (2. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!



Echt mal, nenn in Orber xD
aber sonst nette Idee ;D
nur schade, dass du kein Blizzard Designer/Programmieren/Producer oder was auch immer bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (2. Oktober 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> ich hätte eigentlich eher in die richtung gedacht:
> 
> 1 orb: 7-8 energie/sekunde
> 2 orbs: 12-13 energie/sekunde
> ...


Du meinst, ich soll die Energiereg bei den wenigeren Orbs erhöhen?


> nur schade, dass du kein Blizzard Designer/Programmieren/Producer oder was auch immer bist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyk2 (2. Oktober 2008)

jo genau das mein ich


----------



## Shune (2. Oktober 2008)

echt ne nette idee 
errinert stark an ne mischung aus mage und schamie^^
is aber wirklich stark gemacht hast dir echt mühe gegeben!^^


----------



## Ghrodan (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir gerade mal den von dir erstellten Talentbaum durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass er mir schon recht gut gefällt. 
Wirkt der Lavasee auch auf Begleiter? Wenn nein, wäre ich nämlich dafür, dass er auf die Begleiter vom Jäger, Hexenmeister, die Ghule des Todesritters und auch den Phoenix des Orbmagiers wirkt.

Allerdings halte ich "Heisse Sohlen" für unsinnig, das wird niemand skillen. Ich würde lieber "Heisse Sohlen" (T1) rausnehmen, "Heisser!"(T4) vorverlegen auf die freie T1-Stelle und als T4 dann noch ein Talent nehmen, welches "Glutpuffer" wirkungsvoller macht.


----------



## Hinack (3. Oktober 2008)

Ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akathosh (3. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wozu braucht der Orbmagier denn Mana? Er nutzt Energien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meint ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir noch überlget, dass er vllt einige (schwächere) HOTs besizt, die die Heilung auf dem Ziel um xyz% erhöhen. Dann hat er noch einige "normale" Heilungen, die aber erst durch die vorigen Hots ihre richtige Wirkung haben. Z.B. könne dann eine Heilung zusätzlich Gifte entfernen, wenn HOT A% auf dem Ziel ist und wenn HOT B% grade wirkt absorbiert es den nächsten Schlag. (Müsst man sich noch genau überlegen, was für Effekte die dann haben sollten).
Außerdem könne er vllt auch einige Zauber besitzen die nicht die Lebenenergie erhöhen, sondern das Mana. Quasi wie die Totems vom Schami, nur dass er das machen kann wann er will (natürlich nicht auf sich selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Dann meine Vorschläge für den Feuerbaum:



Healguard schrieb:


> 3.1 Feuer
> "Brennende Spuren": Hinterlässt hinter euren Schritten eine brennende Spur die allen Gegnern schadet, die sie berühren. Xyz Schaden, 5 Feuerenergie / Sekunde, hält an, bis keine Feuerenergie mehr vorhanden ist oder abgebrochen wird.


Hierbei ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen: Wenn man im Kampf ist, und nur 2 Feuerorbs aktiv hat, würden die Spuren ewig halten. Schon bei 3 Orbs regenerriet man 5 Enerige / Sec, wodurch man die Spuren auch nach dem Kapf noch aktiv haben kann und ohne Unterbrechung damit rumlaufen kann. Vllt, solle man dabei die Reggenerationsrate verringern oder ganz anhalten, das es sonst OP wird. Als Schaden würde ich 100 / sec wenn man sie berührt. (kann natürlich auch verändert werden, wenn man z.B. auch getroffen wird wenn man neben derm Orbmagier steht, ohne das er sich bewegt).



Healguard schrieb:


> "Entzünden": Hüllt euren Gegner in Flammen und verursacht so alle 2 Sekunden xyz Schaden. 20 Feuerenergiekosten, 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit.


Alle 2 Sec 100 Schaden, bei einer Dauer von 10 sec. Außerdem würde ich vom Namen her sagen, würde es passen, wenn dadurch entweder der erlittene Feuerschaden erhöht wird, oder dass, wenn bereits ein Feuerzauberdot aktiv ist(z.B dann von Feuerstrahl), zusätzlicher Schaden verursacht wird. Dann würden beispielsweise dirkekt 300 Schaden und alle 2 / Sec 200 Schaden verursacht.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Lavasee": (Diese ist eine kombinierte Fähigkeit (Erde u. Feuer)) Hüllt Verbündete in der Nähe mit Hitzeabweisender Steinhülle ein und lässt im Wirkungsbereich einen See aus Lava entstehen. Feinden oder Verbündeten, die den Steinhüllen-Buff nicht bekommen haben, wird pro Sekunde xyz Schaden zugefügt. Verbündete mit Buff werden hingegen pro Sekunde um xyz Schaden geheilt so lange sie sich im See aufhalten. 5 Sekunden Wirkzeit, hält 20 Sekunden an, 50 Feuerenergiekosten, 20 Erdenergiekosten, 3 Minuten Cooldown.


Pro Sec 200 Feuerschaden, das Bewegungstempo wird um 20% verringert, und pro Sec 2,5% der Lebenspunkte. Außerdem kann man sich in der Zeit, in der man von dem Steinhüllen-buff eingeschlossen ist, nicht bewegen. Man kann weiter Zauber wirken und sonstige Fähigkeiteneinsetzen , aber ist Bewegungsunfähig.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Feuerstrahl": Verbrennt euren Gegner mit einer Feuersäule und fügt xyz Schaden zu. 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 20 Feuerenergiekosten.


Würd ich umbenennnen in "Feuersäule", klingt imposanter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Als Schaden würde ich 800-1000 vorschlagen, sowie einen Dot, der über 21 Sec alle 3 Sec 100 Feruerschaden verursacht. ( Noch eine Frage ist das AoE oder nicht?Wenn es nur auf ein Ziel ist würde ich einen Cooldown von 10 Sekunden einbauen.)


Healguard schrieb:


> "Einäschern": Jeder von Euch auf eure Gegner gewirkte Feuerzauber gibt dem Ziel einen Debuff, der jeglichen erlittenen Feuerschaden um 5 % erhöht.  Bis zu 5 x Stapelbar.


Den Namen hat leider schon ein Magierzauber, also muss in andere, passende Name her. Mein Vorschlag wäre "Entzünden".



Healguard schrieb:


> "Phönixherrschaft": Beschwört einen Phönix aus reinem Feuer, der für den Zaubernden kämpft und an Feinden in der Umgebung sowie sich selbst xyz Schaden / Sekunde verursacht.
> Nach dem Tod des Phönix wird er zu einem Ei mit 3000 Lebenspunkten. Nach 10 Sekunden wird, sofern das Ei nicht zerstört wurde, ein neuer Phönix geboren. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein.
> Xyz verursachter Schaden, xyz Lebenspunkte, 10 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 50 Feuerenergiekosten. 5 Minuten Cooldown.


Errinnert wieder mal an Kael  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Würde dem Phönix 6000 Leben geben, und Pro Secwerden 100 Feuerschaden verursacht. Außerdem noch eine Rüstung, die erlittenen Fernkampfschaden um 30% verringert, da sonst ein ein Caster/Jäger kommt, einmal einen Spell castet und der schöne Phönix ist weg.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Flammenbrand": Entzündet das Ziel, woraufhin esaller 2 Sekunden xyz Schaden nimmt. Zusätzlich nehmen alle dem Ziel freundlich gesinnten Ziele, die sich in einem Umkreis von xyz Meter befinden, xxx Schaden pro Sekunde (weniger als xyz). 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 30 Feuerenergiekosten. Hält 10 Sekunden lang an. 30 Sekunden Cooldown.


Alle 2 Sec 150 Schaden, bei Gegner im Umkreis von 4 Meter 80 Schaden Pro Sekunde. 



Healguard schrieb:


> "Wut der Flammen": Ihr geratet in Rage und verursacht für 15 Sekunden lang 100% mehr Schaden. Zusätzlich werdet ihr immun gegen Effekte, die euch die Kontrolle über euren Charakter verlieren lassen. Nach den 15 Sekunden werdet ihr erschöpft und 3 Sekunden lang handlungsunfähig. Cooldown: 20 Minuten. 10 Feuerenergiekosten.


Den Cooldown würde ich auf 8 oder 10 Minuten herabsetzten. Im PvE kann man das in den meisten Bosskämpfen nur 1 mal einsetzten, da die nach so einer langen Zeit auch Enrage gehen, und im PvP ist es auch nicht ohne, wegen der 3 Sekunden Betäubung. Die würde ich dann aber auch anheben und auf 5 Sekunden Handlungsunfähigkeit setzten.

Dann noch ein paar eigene Ideen:

" Orbexplosion": Ihr schickt eines Eurer Feuerorbs auf das Ziel. Das Orb hinterlässte eine Flammemspur, die jeden mit 50 Feuersschaden pro Sekunde schädigt. Am Ziel angekommen explodiert das Orb und fügt 600-800 Feuerschaden zu. Gibt eurem Ziel außerdem einen Debuff, welcher den erlittenen Feuerschaden um 2 % erhöht. 3 mal stapelbar. 20 Feuerenergie, 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 10 Sekunden Dauer.
Sowas dachte ich mir für jeden Baum, bei Wasser geringe Heilung und Heilungsvertärkung und beim Erdbaum erhöhte Buffwirkung bei weniger Manakosten.

"Flammenlasso": Ihr fesselt euer Ziel mit einem Lasso aus Feuer. Euer Ziel kann sich nicht mehr bewegen und erleidet alle 3 Sekunden 150 Feuerschaden. Euer Gegen belibt 12 Sekunden lang gefesselt oder bis es 5 mal angegrifen wurde. 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit. 1 Minute Abklingzeit.
Der Name passt noch nicht, aber mir ist kein anderen eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

"Sengende Hitze": Ihr fangt an zu glühen und verbrennt alles in eure Umgebung. Verursacht 80 Schaden pro Sekunde an allen Gegnern in einem Umkreis von 9 Metern. Die Hitze erschöpft eure Gegner, wodruch ihr Bewegungstempo um 50 % verringert wird. Hält an, bis keine Feuerenergie mehr vorhanden ist oder 15 Sekunden vergangen sind. Sofortzauber, 20 Feuerenergie, 10 Feuerenrgie/ Sekunde, 5 Minuten Abklingzeit.
Der Schaden ist hier sehr niedrig, wegen der Bewegunstempoverringerung, damit der Schaden nicht zu hoch wird.

Der Scahden mag vllt eingen recht niedrig vorkommen, aber da der Feuerorbmagier viele Fähigkeiten hat, die den verursachten / erlittenen Feuerschaden erhöhen und auch einige DOTs, wird der Schaden wieder ausgeglichen. Allerdings braucht er eine Weile um sich warm zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Das wären soweit meine Vorschläge für den vorhandenen Feuerbaum. Beim Erd und Wasserbaum überleg ich noch.

Edit: Hab bemerkt das du das schon größtenteils verändert hast, hab an dem Text eine Weile gesessen und das garnicht bemerkt, Sorry. Aber vielleicht helfen dir die unten Fähigkeiten als Anregung weiter.


----------



## Nimophelio (3. Oktober 2008)

Mach das mit dem regenerieren der Magiearten so wie bei Mana alle 5 sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georan (3. Oktober 2008)

Kann es sein das du dich vom Inoker in Dota inspirieren gelassen hast?


----------



## Ghrodan (3. Oktober 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> klingt nach magier/schamanen mixx



Das les ich jetzt zum x-ten Mal in diesem Thread.
Es gibt nunmal nur 4 Varianten: DD, Tank, Heal, Support.
Wenn sich dann jemand eine Klasse ausdenkt die vielseitig Magie einsetzt, dann ist es doch logisch, dass es das ganze teilweise schonmal irgendwo gegeben hat.

Healguard hat sich hier schon verdammt viel Mühe gegeben, damit nicht allzuviel bekannte Elemente aus WoW dabei sind, viel weiter entfernt kriegt man es numal nicht von den vorhandenen Klassen.


----------



## Elitist 10 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Idee des Orbmagiers auch schon richtig gut, allerdings würde ich noch ein bischen am Name feilen, da fand ich den Vorschlag weiter am anfang schon recht gut:"Sphärenbändiger" obwohl es doch schon recht hochgestochen klingt.

Ich wäre auch dafür dem Orbmagier (bzw. Sphärenbändiger) eine komplett eigene Rasse zu geben die auch wirklich nur er/sie/es sein kann, ok vieleicht doch lieber zwei Rassen, damit Horde und Allianz ihren eigenen haben. Das würde außerdem mehr Freiraum für Ideen lassen (z.B.:Storyverlauf im Spiel, das neue Spielprinziep, ...) und mehr mit deinem erdachtem Startgebiet und Startstory zusammenpassen (siehe Drenai-Schamane und Blutelfe-Paledin). 

Wenn einige Ideen aus deinem Vorschlag oder gleich der ganze genommen wird freue ich mich jetzt schon darauf.
Weiter so!

Mfg Elitist 10


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (3. Oktober 2008)

du bist echt low medel / medeljunge cause deathknight used 3 verschiedene runenmächte .... 

l2p -.-


----------



## Leeeroy (3. Oktober 2008)

erinnert mich ein kleines bisschen an den invoker aus dota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoert sich aber gut an, hast dir viel muehe gegebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nAice


----------



## Leeeroy (3. Oktober 2008)

Orbmagier, erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Oger


----------



## Leeeroy (3. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Mach das mit dem regenerieren der Magiearten so wie bei Mana alle 5 sek
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit wotlk wird die mana regeneration zu 0.1 sec geaendert wo weit ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

soa, ketzt auch mal meinen senf abgeben: 
zuerst, healy, GRATZ
auch wenn das waarscheinlich nicht übernommen wird, ich biete meine fähigkeiten als beta-tester an ;D
nein, mal im ernst, kennt sich hier einer mit blizzcode aus? dann könnten wir ne free-shard mit dem orbmage hochziehen *schwelg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein sinnvoller Beitrag hierzu:

"Orb-Explosion" (orb Schleudern) 
10 energie des jeweiligen orb-typs
je nach orb unterschiedlcher effekte: 
wasser = instant heal (eine art CoH) +hot
feuer = xxx dmg + dot + ein desorientierungs effekt/ stun für 3-5 sekunden. 
erde = xx dmg + -50% lauftempo für 8-10 sekunden. 
20 sekunden cooldown, vllt skillbar (+xx% dmg + xx% erhöhung der dauer der nebeneffekte)
3 buttons, einer für erde, einer für feuer und so... (aber alle den selben cooldown, für alle 3.)

btw, kann man die orbs mitten im fight rufen? Oo 
wäre etwas op, dann könnte man orbs rumschmeissen und gleich neue holen ^-^ 
ausserdem stelle ich mir die orbs wie bei kael vor? so schulter-bereich bis kopp.. 
kann auch versuchen, hier mal mit MilkShape ein model zu baun (obwohl ich das eigentlich gar nich kann ;P) 
ich bleib dran,l und entwickel mal fleissig mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hf gg gl
Aza


----------



## Yiraja (3. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...






Lisutari schrieb:


> Hab den Thread im Forschlagsforum gefunden, aber der hat eigentlich nichts mit deiner Idee zu tun^^ War wie gesagt lange her das ich den gelesen habe
> 
> Thread aus dem Vorschlagsforum



omg ma wieder voll am thema vorbei ~~


----------



## Araan (3. Oktober 2008)

dämonenjäger wäre klasse


----------



## wowhunter (3. Oktober 2008)

ehmm hört sich ganz gut an aber: sieht von den orbs her aus wie ein verstärker schamane
ausserdem sollte man pro aktivem orb jede 5 sek 5 "energie" bekommen.
ansonsten würde ich jede 2hand waffe erlauben am anfang aber nur das schwert und/oder den kolben


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

Analyse der vorherigen Posts:



> Wirkt der Lavasee auch auf Begleiter


Ja


> Allerdings halte ich "Heisse Sohlen" für unsinnig, das wird niemand skillen. Ich würde lieber "Heisse Sohlen" (T1) rausnehmen, "Heisser!"(T4) vorverlegen auf die freie T1-Stelle und als T4 dann noch ein Talent nehmen, welches "Glutpuffer" wirkungsvoller macht.


Heisse Sohlen ist vor allem für den Lowlevelbereich gedacht. Mit dieser Fähigkeit kann man sich gut aus brenzligen Situationen retten und weite Entfernungen gut zurücklegen. Ich werde die Fähigkeit dementsprechend gleich noch (stark) verbessern. Und ein Talent für Glutpuffer gibt es schon, ganz unten rechts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Hab mir noch überlget, dass er vllt einige (schwächere) HOTs besizt, die die Heilung auf dem Ziel um xyz% erhöhen.


Werde ich gleich noch hinzufügen. Danke für den Vorschlag!


> Hierbei ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen: Wenn man im Kampf ist, und nur 2 Feuerorbs aktiv hat, würden die Spuren ewig halten.


Das stimmt schon, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wer rennt denn die ganze Zeit mit den Spuren rum? Das würde die Reg zu stark einschränken und es einem nicht mehr ganz so gut ermöglichen, Casts zu wirken die wirklich sinnvoll sind. Die Spuren sind nur dafür gedacht, um lästige Verfolger abzuschütteln.


> Pro Sec 200 Feuerschaden, das Bewegungstempo wird um 20% verringert, und pro Sec 2,5% der Lebenspunkte.


Den Bewegunstempoeffekt werde ich noch einbauen, ist ne gute Idee! Aber pro Sek. zusätzlich noch 2,5 % d. Lebenspunkte abzuziehen wäre mit geskilltem Effekt zu imba.


> kann man sich in der Zeit, in der man von dem Steinhüllen-buff eingeschlossen ist, nicht bewegen. Man kann weiter Zauber wirken und sonstige Fähigkeiteneinsetzen , aber ist Bewegungsunfähig.


Naja ich will ja die anderen nicht an ihrer freien Bewegungsfähigkeit einschränken, daher wird das so nicht übernommen.


> Als Schaden würde ich 800-1000 vorschlagen, sowie einen Dot, der über 21 Sec alle 3 Sec 100 Feruerschaden verursacht. ( Noch eine Frage ist das AoE oder nicht?Wenn es nur auf ein Ziel ist würde ich einen Cooldown von 10 Sekunden einbauen.)


Der Feuerstrahl gefällt mir so schon ganz gut, ausserdem gibt er geskillt auch oft viele Dot´s. 
Nein er ist nicht AE und er bekommt auch keinen Cooldown, weil er so etwas wie den "Feuerball" vom Magier darstellen soll. Der Hauptzauber des Feuerorbmagiers also.


> Würde dem Phönix 6000 Leben geben, und Pro Secwerden 100 Feuerschaden verursacht. Außerdem noch eine Rüstung, die erlittenen Fernkampfschaden um 30% verringert,


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Rüstung werd ich noch einbauen, danke!


> Den Cooldown würde ich auf 8 oder 10 Minuten herabsetzten. Im PvE kann man das in den meisten Bosskämpfen nur 1 mal einsetzten, da die nach so einer langen Zeit auch Enrage gehen


Ja also es soll schon bei 1x pro Bossfight einsetzbar sein um richtige Schadensspitzen zu bekommen.
10 Minuten ist daher denk ich mal machbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

> "Flammenlasso": Ihr fesselt euer Ziel mit einem Lasso aus Feuer. Euer Ziel kann sich nicht mehr bewegen und erleidet alle 3 Sekunden 150 Feuerschaden. Euer Gegen belibt 12 Sekunden lang gefesselt oder bis es 5 mal angegrifen wurde. 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit. 1 Minute Abklingzeit.


Gute Idee aber ich würde es eh "Kanalisierend" machen. Eine "aktive" cc die Schaden verursacht, sozusagen.


> Edit: Hab bemerkt das du das schon größtenteils verändert hast, hab an dem Text eine Weile gesessen und das garnicht bemerkt, Sorry. Aber vielleicht helfen dir die unten Fähigkeiten als Anregung weiter


Kein Ding, die Feuerwerte sind ja jetzt so gut wie alle drin aber trotzdem Danke für die Anregungen!



> Mach das mit dem regenerieren der Magiearten so wie bei Mana alle 5 sek


Dann würde man alle 5 Sekunden bei 5 Orbs 100 Energie voll haben (und sogar 25 Überschuss), das finde ich nicht so gut.





> allerdings würde ich noch ein bischen am Name feilen, da fand ich den Vorschlag weiter am anfang schon recht gut:"Sphärenbändiger" obwohl es doch schon recht hochgestochen klingt.


Sphärenbändiger klingt ganz gut, mal schauen, was ich draus mache. Orbmagier war auch eher nur ein Platzhalter.


> du bist echt low medel / medeljunge cause deathknight used 3 verschiedene runenmächte ....
> l2p -.-


 Achso ja ok mach ich.


> btw, kann man die orbs mitten im fight rufen? Oo


 Kann man.


> ehmm hört sich ganz gut an aber: sieht von den orbs her aus wie ein verstärker schamane


Hmm? Der Orbmagier hat keine einzige Meleefähigkeit, wieso erinnert er dich denn dann an einen Verstärker Schami?


> " Orbexplosion":
> wasser = instant heal (eine art CoH) +hot
> feuer = xxx dmg + dot + ein desorientierungs effekt/ stun für 3-5 sekunden.
> erde = xx dmg + -50% lauftempo für 8-10 sekunden


Das ist fast die gleiche Idee von 2 verschiedenen Postern, Respekt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schau mal, was ich daraus machen werde!

Das mit der eigenen Rasse für Orbmagier ist eine gute Idee!
Man könnte es so machen, dass sie durch ihre Experimente ein bisschen "mutiert" sind.
Als die Insel beim Angriff entzweigeteilt wird, bricht auch noch ein kleines Stückchen ab, auf dem man selbst mit einem anderen Orbmagier, der noch seine alten "Magierfertigkeiten" hat, steht. Dieser bietet einem ein Portal auf entweder die eine Insel an, die gerade über die Östlichen Königreiche untergeht, oder die andere Insel, die gerade über Kalimdor untergeht. Wenn man das nach Kalimdor nimmt, wird man später Mitglied der Horde (das sagt der Magier einem auch, weil er in die Zukunft sehen kann). Wenn man das in die östlichen Königreiche nimmt, wird man Mitglied der Allianz. 
So wäre das Problem mit den Horde und Allianz - Rassen gelöst.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Neuerungen*
-Der Cooldown von "Heisse Sohlen" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde von 5 Minuten auf 3 Minuten herabgesetzt. Zusätzlich werden nun alle bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte sowie DOT´S, die sich auf Euch befinden, entfernt.
-"Lavasee" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) verringert nun zusätzlich das Bewegungstempo der Feinde im Wirkungsbereich um 20%
-Das Talent "Lodernde Feuerorbs" (Talent, Feuer) wurde um einen weiteren Effekt aufgewertet
-Der Cooldown von "Wut d. Flammen" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde von 20 Minuten auf 10 Minuten heruntergesetzt
-Der Phönix, der durch "Phönixherrschaft" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) beschoren wird, erhält nun zusätzlich 30% weniger Schaden durch Fernkampfangriffe
-"Flammenlasso" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Tränen des Meeres" (Fähigkeit, Wasser) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Wütende Feuerorbs" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Wütende Erdorbs" (Fähigkeit, Erde) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Wütende Wasserorbs" (Fähigkeit, Wasser) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Feuerherrschaft", "Erdherrschaft" und "Wasserherrschaft" teilen sich nun einen gemeinsamen 5- Minütigen Cooldown
-Im Punkt 1.4 wurden Zweihandstreitkolben hinzugefügt


----------



## derwaynezz (3. Oktober 2008)

Und jetzt? Was bringt der vorschlag? nix da es die klasse NIE ich widerhole NIE geben wird


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

derwaynezz schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Was bringt der vorschlag? nix da es die klasse NIE ich widerhole NIE geben wird


1. Macht es wie schon erwähnt verdammt Spass und 
2. Kommt das ganze dann ins WoW-Vorschlagsforum (wenns fertig ist) und mal schauen, was die da so sagen


----------



## FonKeY (3. Oktober 2008)

du hast echt langeweile^^

aber neue klassen fänd ich cool


----------



## Akathosh (3. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt der Wasserbaum:


Healguard schrieb:


> "Flutwelle": Attackiert euren Gegner mit peitschendem Wasser, welches xyz Schaden bei xyz Wirkzeit und xyz Wasserenergiekosten verursacht.


Ertränkt eure Gegner, was ihnen 300 Wasserschaden zufügt und ihr Bewegunstempo um 80% verringert. 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 20 Wasserenergie, 10 sekunden Dauer.(Der Wasserbaum als Healbaum braucht nicht so viel Schaden, diese Fähigkeit soll dann die Mobs von einem fernhalten).



Healguard schrieb:


> "Wasserwyrmling": Beschwört einen aus Wasser bestehenden Wyrm mit den Fähigkeiten "Spott" und "Beissen". Zusätzlich heilt Ihr den Wasserwyrm um 2% des von Euch verursachten Wasserschaden.
> Verursacht xyz Schaden (wenig), besitzt xyz Lebenspunkte (viel), hält bis zum Tode an, Keine Wasserenergiekosten. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein.


Würde den Wyrm eher als Healverstärker nehmen. "Beschwört einen aus Wasser bestehenden Wyrm mit den Fähigkeiten "Auffrischen" und "Mana entziehen". Zusätzlich heilt ihr den Wasserwyrm um 2% der von euch verursachten Heilung. Der Wyrm verursacht 50-70 Schaden und besitzt 9000 Lebenspunkte. Keine Kosten. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein." Wie der Phönix besitzt auch der Wyrm eine Rüstung, die ebenfalls den erlittenen Fernkampfschaden um 80% verringert (also sowohl Magie als auch Ferkampfangriffe vom Jäger). Dafür hat er kaum Nahkampfrüstung.
Auffrischen dachte ich mir als ein Heilzauber, der über 30 Sekunden pro Sec 200 Leben und 250 Mana wiederherstellt (insgesamt also 6000 Leben und 7500 Mana). 5 Minuten Abklingzeit. Mana entziehen ist von den Manawyrms und auch von Kael entliehen. Zieht über 10 Sec Pro Sekunde 100 Leben vom Ziel, was euch als Mana wieder gutgeschrieben wird. Der Wyrm erhöht außerdem mit einer passiven Fähigkeit die erlitten Heilung um 2%. (Mit Wotlk werden solche Buffs ja auf den ganzen Raid wirken). Der Wyrm ist auf PvE ausgerichtet, im PvP lohnt er sich auch von seinen Fähigkeiten eher nicht.Daher auch seine Rüstung, da er in Instanzen durch Schattenblitzsalven etc. schnell sterben würde.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Eisschild": Friert ein befreundetes Ziel mit heilendem Eis ein. Die Rüstung erhöht sich für 10 Sekunden um 70%.
> Ausserdem wird das Ziel sofort um 70% seiner Lebensenergie geheilt. Spontanzauber, xyz Wasserenergiekosten. (HOHER COOLDOWN)


Bei so einer hohen Heilnug würde ich 100 Wasserenergie nehmen und 30 Minueten Abklingzeit. Bei 70% Heilung wird auch eine Menge Bedrohung erzeugt, weshalb man vllt ein Talent einbauen könnte, welches die Bedrohung von "Eisschild" erheblich reduziert. Zusätzlich zu einem Talent, das die Bedrohung von Wasserzaubern generell verringert.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Eisschollensee": Lässt in einem Gebiet um den Zaubernden herum den Boden gefrieren.
> Gegner, die dieses Gebiet betreten, haben eine Chance von 5% pro Schritt auszurutschen (hinzufallen). Dadurch erleiden sie xyz Schaden und werden xyz Sekunden betäubt.
> xyz Sekunden Wirkzeit, xyz Wasserenergiekosten, hält xyz Sekunden an.


Die Ausrutschchance würde ich auf 10% oder vllt sogar 15% steigern, weil die ja auch mal hinfallen sollen, sonst wärs Blödsinn das einzusetzten. Sie erleiden 200 Schaden (ohne zusätzlichen Zauberschaden durch Zaubermacht), werden für 3 Sekunden betäubt und erhatlen anschließend den Debuff "Vorsicht!", der sie 60% langsamer laufen lässt. Man kann in 10 Sekunden nur einmal hinfallen. Spontanzauber, 60 Wasserenergie, 15 Sekunden Dauer. 3 Minuten Abklingzeit.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Gabe des Wasserorbs": Heilt das aktuelle Ziel sofort um xyz (viel). Erzeugt massive(!) Bedrohung. xyz Wasserenergiekosten.


Heilt das Ziel um 10000 Leben. Ohne ein Talent zur Bedrohungsverringerung. 75 Wasserenergie und 5 Minuten Abklingzeit.



Healguard schrieb:


> "Regenwolke": Lässt heilende Wassertropfen über euer Ziel regnen, die xyz Schaden pro Sekunde heilen. (HOT)


Heilt alle 3 Sekunde 300 Schaden, über 15 Sekunde. Außerdem würde ich den Zauber umbenenne, Regenwolke klingt zu düster. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass eine Regenwolke über mir schwebt, fänd ich das irgenwie unangenehm. Mein Vorschlg wäre Wolkenbruch. Ist zwar auch etwas unschön, aber ich verbinde das auch irgenwie mit Sonne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Healguard schrieb:


> "Verflüssigtes Blut": Lässt das Blut eines Verbündeten schneller fliessen. Heilt das Ziel um xyz. xyz Wirkzeit, xyz Wasserenergie.


Heilt euer Ziel um 700-950. 2,5 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 25 Wasserenergie.

Eigene Ideen hab ich leider keine, aber ich denke auch, dass der Wasserbaum an Heilzaubern genug bekommen hat. Er hat einen Standartheilzauber (Verfüssigtes Blut), zweit HoTs (Regenwolke und Tränen des Meeres), und viele Zauber, die die erlittene Heilung erhöhen (also das, was er als Buffer zwingend können muss). Dann hat er noch den ein oder anderen Schadenszauber, die allerdings eher wenig Schaden machen, sondern das Bewegungstempo einschränken, was es ihm erlaubt Abstand zwischen sich und den Gegner zu Bringen und es dem Tank leichter macht wieder Aggro aufzubauen.


----------



## Bösewicht1 (3. Oktober 2008)

''Wasserkokon''
Kanaliesierend
Ein Freundliches Ziel bekommt im Kokon xyz Leben (Mana-Klassen xyzMana) feindliche Ziele Schaden und ein Dot der je nach Level für einen bestimmten Schaden xyz%tickt
Mir schwebt da so HP 5 im Zaubereimimisterium vor wo Voldemort in der Kugel iss


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

hmmm. mal nachdenken:
ne eigene rasse wirds MIT SICHERHEIT nicht geben, das macht keinen sinn. vllt eher nen skin auf die alten models drauf. 
das mit dem orb-rumschleudern hab ich nich gesehen, eine seite ausgelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

> Ertränkt eure Gegner, was ihnen 300 Wasserschaden zufügt und ihr Bewegunstempo um 80% verringert. 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 20 Wasserenergie, 10 sekunden Dauer.(Der Wasserbaum als Healbaum braucht nicht so viel Schaden, diese Fähigkeit soll dann die Mobs von einem fernhalten).


Die Flutwelle ist dafür gedacht, vor allem beim Leveln als Wasserorbmagier Schaden machen zu können. In Kombination mit dem Wasserwyrmling (s.u.) kann man so relativ schnell und sicher auf die Maxistufe kommen.
Flutwelle macht bei weitem nicht so viel Schaden wie Flammenstrahl aber Flutwelle ist auch durch Talente verbesserbar. 
Vergleichbar mit "Heilige Pein" vom Priester.



> Würde den Wyrm eher als Healverstärker nehmen. "Beschwört einen aus Wasser bestehenden Wyrm mit den Fähigkeiten "Auffrischen" und "Mana entziehen". Zusätzlich heilt ihr den Wasserwyrm um 2% der von euch verursachten Heilung. Der Wyrm verursacht 50-70 Schaden und besitzt 9000 Lebenspunkte. Keine Kosten. Es kann jeweils nur eine beschworene Kreatur aktiv sein." Wie der Phönix besitzt auch der Wyrm eine Rüstung, die ebenfalls den erlittenen Fernkampfschaden um 80% verringert (also sowohl Magie als auch Ferkampfangriffe vom Jäger). Dafür hat er kaum Nahkampfrüstung.
> Auffrischen dachte ich mir als ein Heilzauber, der über 30 Sekunden pro Sec 200 Leben und 250 Mana wiederherstellt (insgesamt also 6000 Leben und 7500 Mana). 5 Minuten Abklingzeit. Mana entziehen ist von den Manawyrms und auch von Kael entliehen. Zieht über 10 Sec Pro Sekunde 100 Leben vom Ziel, was euch als Mana wieder gutgeschrieben wird. Der Wyrm erhöht außerdem mit einer passiven Fähigkeit die erlitten Heilung um 2%. (Mit Wotlk werden solche Buffs ja auf den ganzen Raid wirken). Der Wyrm ist auf PvE ausgerichtet, im PvP lohnt er sich auch von seinen Fähigkeiten eher nicht.Daher auch seine Rüstung, da er in Instanzen durch Schattenblitzsalven etc. schnell sterben würde.


Der Wasserwyrm ist vor allem zum Leveln gedacht, wie schon oben erwähnt. Er tankt die Gegner während man selbst guten Schaden macht. Allerdings könnte man es so machen, dass sich der Wyrmling auf Stufe 70 automatisch in einen Heiler- Wyrmling verändert mit den o.g. Beschreibungen. Mal schauen!



> Bei so einer hohen Heilnug würde ich 100 Wasserenergie nehmen und 30 Minueten Abklingzeit. Bei 70% Heilung wird auch eine Menge Bedrohung erzeugt, weshalb man vllt ein Talent einbauen könnte, welches die Bedrohung von "Eisschild" erheblich reduziert. Zusätzlich zu einem Talent, das die Bedrohung von Wasserzaubern generell verringert.


Da es sich um ein Endtalent hält muss es ich auch noch lohnen, das zu skillen. Ich lass es vorerst mal so.



> Die Ausrutschchance würde ich auf 10% oder vllt sogar 15% steigern, weil die ja auch mal hinfallen sollen, sonst wärs Blödsinn das einzusetzten. Sie erleiden 200 Schaden (ohne zusätzlichen Zauberschaden durch Zaubermacht), werden für 3 Sekunden betäubt und erhatlen anschließend den Debuff "Vorsicht!", der sie 60% langsamer laufen lässt. Man kann in 10 Sekunden nur einmal hinfallen. Spontanzauber, 60 Wasserenergie, 15 Sekunden Dauer. 3 Minuten Abklingzeit.


Ganz gute Idee. 
Werd ich gleich auch mal ändern!



> Heilt euer Ziel um 700-950. 2,5 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 25 Wasserenergie.


Die Werte werden später noch nachgefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Eigene Ideen hab ich leider keine, aber ich denke auch, dass der Wasserbaum an Heilzaubern genug bekommen hat. Er hat einen Standartheilzauber (Verfüssigtes Blut), zweit HoTs (Regenwolke und Tränen des Meeres), und viele Zauber, die die erlittene Heilung erhöhen (also das, was er als Buffer zwingend können muss). Dann hat er noch den ein oder anderen Schadenszauber, die allerdings eher wenig Schaden machen, sondern das Bewegungstempo einschränken, was es ihm erlaubt Abstand zwischen sich und den Gegner zu Bringen und es dem Tank leichter macht wieder Aggro aufzubauen.


Danke trotzdem! An Heilzaubern hat der Baum warscheinlich wirklich genug. Müssen nur noch ein paar Werte und Talente eingefügt werden und schon bin ich fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Tränen des Meeres ist eigentlich kein HoT, er ist nur dafür da, um die vom Ziel erhaltene Heilung zu erhöhen.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

-"Eisschollensee" (Fähigkeit, Wasser) verbessert und Werte eingefügt


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

-Alle Werte bei den Wasserfähigkeiten eingefügt


----------



## johnnyk2 (3. Oktober 2008)

hast du dir schonmal überlegt auf http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html nen 6alenbaum zu erstellen und dann den link zu posten?


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> hast du dir schonmal überlegt auf http://www.war-tools.com/ct.html nen 6alenbaum zu erstellen und dann den link zu posten?


Guck mal Punkt 4.1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyk2 (3. Oktober 2008)

habs gesehen

übrigens: im feuerbaum gibts 2x"flinke finger" mit unterschiedlichen effekten

und meinst du nicht auch das der "eisschild" ein bisschen imba ist.
nur 10 secs cooldown und nur 2 (oder 20?) feuerenergiekosten und dafür heilt es 70% der lebensenergie
IMBAAAAAA

edit: der feuertalentbaum gefällt mir aber schon recht gut

edit 2: willste den talentbaum nicht auf wotlk-länge ausdehnen?


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

> im feuerbaum gibts 2x"flinke finger" mit unterschiedlichen effekten


Danke für den Hinweis, wird gleich geändert. Oder sollte ich es zusammenfassen?



> und meinst du nicht auch das der "eisschild" ein bisschen imba ist.
> nur 10 secs cooldown und nur 2 (oder 20?) feuerenergiekosten und dafür heilt es 70% der lebensenergie
> IMBAAAAAA


Du darfst noch nicht auf die anderen Talentbäume gucken, ich schreib nur ab und zu mal was rein und speicher ab aber das stimmt alles so nicht. Da soll z.B. statt 10 Sekunden 10 Minuten hin.
Also: Wasser und Erde noch Top Secret!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> edit: der feuertalentbaum gefällt mir aber schon recht gut


Danke


> edit 2: willste den talentbaum nicht auf wotlk-länge ausdehnen?


Ich will erstmal alles auf Classic bzw. Bc- Stand bringen, wotlk kommt sicherlich später noch. 
(Vorbereitungen für tbc laufen schon, oder findest du nicht auch, dass der Feuertalentbaum so ein bisschen voll gepackt ist?)


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

hab mir mal den Skilltree durchgeguggt: mein ergebnis: 

Talent "Heisse Sohlen":
ein bissel imba, 60% sind doch recht viel, und bei wl wird das dann garantiert ausgelöst, da (bis jetzt) jeder dmg den effekt auslöst. alle Dots zu entfernen würde heissen, den orbmagier zu der imba counterclass der wls zu machen. und das für T1? O_o

Talent "Lodernde Feuerorbs" 
nunja. eigentlich einen punktefalle, 3% extra energie regg sind fast nichts. ich denke, der +dmg effekt bezieht sich aufs orb-werfen?

Talent "Erdwall" 
is fies, für nur 30 punkte ein sehr krasses schutzschild, dass, wenn man auch nur 2 erdorbs aktiv hat, man immer einsetzen kann, und das durch die nicht genutzte energie SEHR viel schaden absorbieren kann. etwas sehr op O_o. 20 minuten cd sind gerechtfertigt, aber wenn im bg dann 4-5 leute auf den orbmage einkloppen, und man den nicht sheepen/fearen kann, und er zudem keinen schaden nimmt, während er um sich rum alles auseinander nimmt, dann ist das schon heftig. 

Genug Kritik, ein gedanke von mir zur spielweise: 
mit 3 Wasserorbs/2Erdorbs erinnert er mich irgendwie an die Bonder-Monks aus Guild Wars. die konnten alles einstecken, und nahmen fast keinen schaden. ich denk, mit genug selfheal/geskillter rüssi wird es möglich sein, auch nur mit lowdmg alles auseinender zu nehmen..


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

- Channel #Orby auf dem Server Quakenet DE (IRC) hinzugefügt. Jeder, der mitdiskutieren möchte kann kommen


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

/bump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (3. Oktober 2008)

Severed-ur-Arms schrieb:


> du bist echt low medel / medeljunge cause deathknight used 3 verschiedene runenmächte ....
> 
> l2p -.-


You better schreib something in only einer Sprache, if you beherrsch it!

learn2schreib!

Riggedi

PS: btw. heisst es "Mädel", Junge. Und die Idee dieser Klasse hat nun mal rein gar nichts mit dem Spielvermögen zu tun!


----------



## Monkeygod (3. Oktober 2008)

Krass, hast sicherlich lange drüber nachgedacht blizz sollte mal Darkranger reinbringen ^^ aber Orbmagier hört sich auch nett an


----------



## stelzze (3. Oktober 2008)

Echt gut ist aber ncoh sehr ungenau zB. dieser Magierer soll ja wie ich das verstanden habe noch Heilen können allerdings müsste er dafür Nahkämpfer sein weil sich die energien ja nur im Kampf aufbauen also bräuchtest du noch eine dritte Energie z.B Luft oder so was IMMER (würde sich im Kampf abbauen) voll ist sprich 100 und den einstieg in den Kampf vereinfacht.   
Echt gut hab auch mal so was erarbeitet allerings mit nem Nahkämpfenden Zauberer da ich das i-wie langweilöig finde das Zauberer im aus der Ferne agieren ich guck mal ob ichs noch finde und stells dann, falls gefunden, mal rein.


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Echt gut ist aber ncoh sehr ungenau zB. dieser Magierer soll ja wie ich das verstanden habe noch Heilen können allerdings müsste er dafür Nahkämpfer sein weil sich die energien ja nur im Kampf aufbauen also bräuchtest du noch eine dritte Energie z.B Luft oder so was IMMER (würde sich im Kampf abbauen) voll ist sprich 100 und den einstieg in den Kampf vereinfacht.
> Echt gut hab auch mal so was erarbeitet allerings mit nem Nahkämpfenden Zauberer da ich das i-wie langweilöig finde das Zauberer im aus der Ferne agieren ich guck mal ob ichs noch finde und stells dann, falls gefunden, mal rein.


du hast das prinzip nicht verstanden. 
fuer = dmg
wasser = heilung
erde = support.
und die energie baut sich automatisch durch die orbs auf, sobald du in den kampf eintrittst. dh, hau einen und du bist drin + braust energie auf...


----------



## GermanTrasheR (3. Oktober 2008)

Klasse, werde ich weiterverfolgen. Bin jedesmal wieder beeindruckt das jemand sich soetwas ausdenkt.


----------



## Azareus One (3. Oktober 2008)

Sind alle herzlich eingeladen, sich im #orby channel im irc zu versammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> You better schreib something in only einer Sprache, if you beherrsch it!
> 
> learn2schreib!
> 
> ...


Hihi der war gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Krass, hast sicherlich lange drüber nachgedacht


Naja, ich investiere viel mehr Zeit in den Feinschliff als in die Grundidee. Aber sooo lange hab ich garnicht gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Echt gut ist aber ncoh sehr ungenau zB. dieser Magierer soll ja wie ich das verstanden habe noch Heilen können allerdings müsste er dafür Nahkämpfer sein weil sich die energien ja nur im Kampf aufbauen


Ja er soll heilen können. Aber man muss nicht unbedingt einen Gegner angreifen, um in den Kampf zu kommen. Es reicht auch, wenn man jemanden heilt der bereits im Kampf ist! 


> Sind alle herzlich eingeladen, sich im #orby channel im irc zu versammeln


/sign, aber bin erstmal ne Stunde so weg!
Bis gleich.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Oktober 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!



genau meine Rede   erst kürzlich gabs einen Thread mit einem "Teufelsdruiden" oder so.. 
wär echt nice wenn ihr mal was ganz neues erfindet


----------



## Akathosh (3. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Die Flutwelle ist dafür gedacht, vor allem beim Leveln als Wasserorbmagier Schaden machen zu können. In Kombination mit dem Wasserwyrmling (s.u.) kann man so relativ schnell und sicher auf die Maxistufe kommen.
> Flutwelle macht bei weitem nicht so viel Schaden wie Flammenstrahl aber Flutwelle ist auch durch Talente verbesserbar.
> Vergleichbar mit "Heilige Pein" vom Priester.
> [...]
> Der Wasserwyrm ist vor allem zum Leveln gedacht, wie schon oben erwähnt. Er tankt die Gegner während man selbst guten Schaden macht. Allerdings könnte man es so machen, dass sich der Wyrmling auf Stufe 70 automatisch in einen Heiler- Wyrmling verändert mit den o.g. Beschreibungen. Mal schauen!


Mhh, O.K. dann wär das mit dem Hyeilwyrm natürlch genau das Gegenteil des eigentlichen Sinns. Allerdings stell ich es mir schwer vor, als Heiler zu leveln. Hab selber keinen Healer, aber hab auch noch nie z.B einen Schami gesehen der auf Heilung geskillt gelevelt hat. War dann eben immer Verstärker oder Ele. Geht einfach schneller und leichter, genauso bei den andern Heilern. Auch beim Orb (Ja, ich weiß das sind die Teile um ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wird warscheinlich jeder auf Feuer oder Erde skillen, da man damit einfach leichter levlen kann. Und viel Schaden in einem Heilbaum wär auch etwas OP, wenn man sich sowohl so gut heilen kann wie ein Priester und gleichzeitig soviel Schaden macht wie ein Krieger.

Und an alle die sich aufregen was das denn hier soll:
Glückwunsch, ihr habt einen Kommi geschrieben, zu dem die Hälfe aller Leser eine Antwort geben hat. Das wird euch in eurem späteren Leben nie wieder passieren, dass ihr so beachtet werdet.
Es geht hierbei nicht darum, Blizz eine fertige Klasse zu liefern die auf jeden Fall übernommen werden muss, weil sie einfach toll ist (schleißlich stammt sie von mir (Nicht böse sein Healguard, ist natürlich deine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )), sondern einfach etwas Spaß zu haben. Es ist einfach spannend sich sowas auszudenken, sich zu überlegen, was man überhaupt haben will, was die Klasse können muss und so weiter. Und vielleicht  wird die Klasse ja tatsächlich genommen, oder auch nur zum Teil, so unwarscheinlich das auch sein mag. Es wurde bestimmt die ein oder andere Fähigkeit der Klassen von Fans geliefert oder eben aus Spielen wie Dota genommen. Genauso wie der Orb nach dem Invoker kommt. Also warum sollte das schlimm sein. An erster Stelle steht, wie so oft, der Spaß, danach kommen andere Dinge.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

> Mhh, O.K. dann wär das mit dem Hyeilwyrm natürlch genau das Gegenteil des eigentlichen Sinns. Allerdings stell ich es mir schwer vor, als Heiler zu leveln. Hab selber keinen Healer, aber hab auch noch nie z.B einen Schami gesehen der auf Heilung geskillt gelevelt hat. War dann eben immer Verstärker oder Ele. Geht einfach schneller und leichter, genauso bei den andern Heilern. Auch beim Orb (Ja, ich weiß das sind die Teile um ihn  ) wird warscheinlich jeder auf Feuer oder Erde skillen, da man damit einfach leichter levlen kann. Und viel Schaden in einem Heilbaum wär auch etwas OP, wenn man sich sowohl so gut heilen kann wie ein Priester und gleichzeitig soviel Schaden macht wie ein Krieger.


Ich habe mit meiner Holypriesterin auch bis 50 gelevelt glaube. Natürlich geht es einfacher und leichter als dd zu leveln, aber dafür ist ja auch der Wyrmling gedacht. Natürlich macht man als Heiler so auch nicht übermässig Schaden, da man nur 2 Schadensfähigkeiten mit relativ wenig dmg hat. Und der Wyrmling hält auch nur viel aus, agiert sozusagen als Tank. Das macht das ganze Leveln um einiges leichter.


----------



## shithappens14 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle

Erstmal richtig dick Respekt an dich! Hast dir echt richtig vie viel Mühe gegeben. Im großen und ganzen finde ich deine Ideen Klasse und auch sehr einfallsreich. Du hast eine grooooooooooooooooooße Fantasie! :-) Respekt!
Zum Namen würde ich auch sagen, dass Spährenbändiger mal nen cooler Name wäre ist. 

Also ich finde auch das einer der Bäume ein Melee-Baum wird. Der Wasser-Baum sollte meiner Meinung nach weiterhin der Heil-Baum bleiben und finde ich das der Buffer-Baum ersetzt werden sollte gegen z.B. den Melee-Baum da ich finde das Erde eine gute Melee Kampfart wäre, weil Erde etwas festes und massives darstellt. Der Feuer-Baum sollte der Fernkampf-Damgedealer Baum werden. Die Fähigkeiten die du bisher aufgelistet hast sind sehr gut. Ich finde die Fähigkeit die Ghrodan angesprochen hat solltest du so ändern: ...(mir fällt kein Anfang ein^^) der das Ziel 20 Sek. lang um 15% (kann auch höher oder niedriger sein) des erlittenen Schadens heilt und der Zauber sollte nen Cooldown von ca. 2 Min. haben. Das ist meine Meinung dazu. Ich finde „Orb der heilenden Wasser“ : Erhöht jegliche von Euch verursachte Heilung um 5 % solltest du als passives Talent in den Wasser-Baum einbinden. Was ich mich Frage ist wie du dir das vorstellst mit den Mounts?! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Mantarochen cool aussieht. Werden die beschworenen Begleiter durch eine Quest reitbar gemacht oder einfach nur nen Talnetpunkt verteilen? Ich fände es besser wenn man dies durch eine Quest erreichen könnte weil wenn man einfach nur nen Talentpunkt verteilen muss isses irgendwie langweilig und nix worauf man bissl Stolz sein kann.

Naja das is meine Meinung dazu ich finde auch, dass du den Vorschlag mal im Forum posten solltest ich wünsche dir dabei viel Erfolg!

Bis dahin viele liebe Grüße
shithappens14


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Änderungen*
Habe jetzt mal zusammen mit Azareus One angefangen, die Fähigkeiten nochmal durchzugehen und zu ändern. Sind in einer Stunde etwa durch die Hälfte der Feuerfähigkeiten gekommen. Zusätzlich wurden die meisten Wasser-und Feuerorbs abgeschwächt, die Erdorbs kommen später. Hier das Ergebnis:
-"Orb der Sengenden Hitze" erhöht nun den verursachten Feuerschaden um 2% statt vorher 1%
-"Orb d. abschreckenden Hitze" verringert die Bedrohung nun um 5% statt bisher um 10%
-"Orb d. flüssigen Lava" verringert die Zauberzeit Eurer Schadenszauber nun um 3% statt bisher um 5%
-"Orb d. fliessenden Flusses" verringert die Zauberzeit Eurer Heilzauber nun um 3% statt bisher um 5%
-"Orb d. heilenden Wasser" erhöht Eure verursachte Heilung nun um 3% statt bisher um 5%
-"Orb d. fliessenden Schrittes" wurde durch "Orb des Eisschutzes" ersetzt
-"Brennende Spuren" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) kostet nun 10 Feuerenergie / Sekunde (vorher 5/Sek.) und verursacht nun 500 Schaden / Sekunde (vorher 250)
-"Einäschern" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde in "Verbrennung" umbenannt. Der Effekt wurde zusätzlich von 1% auf 2% angehoben
-"Entzünden" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) heisst nun "Brennende Lunte": Hält nun 12 Sek. lang an, der verursachte Schaden wurde von 200 dmg / 2 Sek auf 300 dmg / 2 Sek. angehoben.
-"Booom!" (Talentbasierte Fähigkeit, Feuer) wurde hinzugefügt
-"Feuerherrschaft": (Talentbasierte Fähigkeit, Feuer) der Cooldown wurde von 5 Minuten auf 2 Minuten herabgesetzt (ebenso bei "Wasserherrschaft" und "Erdherrschaft")
-"Feuerstrahl" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) kostet nun 40 Feuerenergie (vorher 20) und verursacht nun 600-700 Schaden (vorher 700-800)
-"Feuerwand": (Talentbasierte Fähigkeit, Feuer) Der Effekt wurde von 10% auf 6% herabgesetzt
-"Flammenbrand" (Fähigkeit, Feuer) verursacht nun 250 Schaden / 2 Sek (vorher 170) am Primärziel und 200 Schaden / 2 Sek (vorher 140) an allen umherstehenden Zielen. Kostet nun 50 Feuerenergie


----------



## Akro123 (3. Oktober 2008)

Todesritter hat 3 so btw.


----------



## Healguard (3. Oktober 2008)

Akro123 schrieb:


> Todesritter hat 3 so btw.


Ja okay geändert.


----------



## Traklar (3. Oktober 2008)

Mit Abstand eines der Besten und ausführlichsten Vorschläge die ich je gelesen habe. Solltest du umbedingt im offizielen Forum posten.


----------



## johnnyk2 (4. Oktober 2008)

>Du darfst noch nicht auf die anderen Talentbäume gucken, ich schreib nur ab und zu mal was rein und speicher ab >aber das stimmt alles so nicht. Da soll z.B. statt 10 Sekunden 10 Minuten hin.
>Also: Wasser und Erde noch Top Secret!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

70% heal is trotzdem verdammt imbaaaaaaa

mein vorschlag:

10 mins cooldown und 30-40%heal


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> >Du darfst noch nicht auf die anderen Talentbäume gucken, ich schreib nur ab und zu mal was rein und speicher ab >aber das stimmt alles so nicht. Da soll z.B. statt 10 Sekunden 10 Minuten hin.
> >Also: Wasser und Erde noch Top Secret!
> 
> 
> ...


Naha das wird doch alles noch geändert! Ich weiss doch, dass der Skill immo imba ist!


----------



## Ghrodan (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube hier könnte mal wieder ein /push her.


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier könnte mal wieder ein /push her.


Ich glaub eher Mr.TE könnte sich bei BLizzard in die Entwicklungsabteilung setzten is ja krass oO


----------



## talsimir (4. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...



Erklär mir bitte erstmal was "EMO" heist bevor du mit diesen Wörtern hier rum wirfst. Und nein es bedeutet nicht Emotional...


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Erklär mir bitte erstmal was "EMO" heist bevor du mit diesen Wörtern hier rum wirfst. Und nein es bedeutet nicht Emotional...


Tut es das nicht? Hmmm... ich weiß auf jedenfall was es tut NICHTS ZUM THEMA!


----------



## mixxx (4. Oktober 2008)

naaaaaaja hab mir jetz die erste seite durchgelesen...
also mich stört schon mal der name..."orbmagier" hört sich bischen komisch an
wie bist du überhaupt auf den namen gekommen???
hab auch talente und sowas gesehen...ok da muss ich sagen das du dir echt mühe gemacht hast.
hast du i-wie keine hobies oder is WoW zocken das einzige was du den ganzen lieben langen tag machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meiner meinung nach gibt es schon genug klassen in wow 
und sehr viel anders als der mage is dein mage auch nicht soweit ich gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja verschwende ruig noch mehr zeit mit der "entwiklung" deines orbmages blizz wird diese idee eh nie umsetzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caradim (4. Oktober 2008)

dann will ich aber medievh sein^^


----------



## Ghrodan (4. Oktober 2008)

mixxx schrieb:


> naaaaaaja hab mir jetz die erste seite durchgelesen...
> also mich stört schon mal der name..."orbmagier" hört sich bischen komisch an
> wie bist du überhaupt auf den namen gekommen???
> hab auch talente und sowas gesehen...ok da muss ich sagen das du dir echt mühe gemacht hast.
> ...



Um einen solch unnützen Kommentar zu machen musstest du jetzt einen buffed-Account erstellen?
Und wo genau siehst du die Ähnlichkeiten zu einem Magier bis auf die nahezu unglaubliche Tatsache, dass beide Klassen Magie verwenden?


----------



## mixxx (4. Oktober 2008)

lol is jetz nicht dein erst... der mage soll 2-h schwerter/äxte tragen können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
klaaaaa komm mit bitte nicht noch mit WF oder (waffe des feuerzorns/wasserzorns/erdzorns) oder wie auch immer ka ob die 
idee schon hattest.
und wenn wir schon dabei sind soll er auch bögen und schusswaffen tragen können?
naaajaa er hat 3 balken magie die sich bis 100 füllen kann...bischen einfalslos find ich wie sollen die sich denn bitteschön füllen
muss man sich da erst boxen lassen damit die voll werden oder was? naja ich weis deine idee is noch nicht zu 100% fertig aber was solls 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxx (4. Oktober 2008)

ja hab ich extra gemacht


----------



## Ghrodan (4. Oktober 2008)

mixxx schrieb:


> ja hab ich extra gemacht



Doppelposts sind nicht erwünscht, es gibt einen Edit-Button, mit dem du deinem vorhandenen Beitrag etwas hinzufügen kannst.


----------



## Shurycain (4. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...



Made by Day XD


----------



## sirenia (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde die ideen sehr gut  und so was zu scheiben gehöhrt  auch bisschen mut dazu und sich  das auszudenken ...   höhrt doch auf damit -.-  wenn euch das nicht gefällt dann lest es erst doch garnicht  als es zu lesen dann rumzuflamen ...  

naja  auf jedenfall weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

mixxx schrieb:


> lol is jetz nicht dein erst... der mage soll 2-h schwerter/äxte tragen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Spoiler



STFU! lesen bildet!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

okay. 
Healy und ich balancen grad die ganzen skills/talente/orbs. brauchen aber noch ein weilchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Talentbaum reichen wir ->hoffentlich<- bald nach.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

> naaajaa er hat 3 balken magie die sich bis 100 füllen kann...bischen einfalslos find ich wie sollen die sich denn bitteschön füllen
> muss man sich da erst boxen lassen damit die voll werden oder was? naja ich weis deine idee is noch nicht zu 100% fertig aber was solls


Hihi
Der war gut! Schau mal unter 2.0 oder 2.1, da stehts glaube!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Azareus, ich komme jetzt in unseren Chan!


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hihi
> Der war gut! Schau mal unter 2.0 oder 2.1, da stehts glaube!
> 
> 
> ...


on the way ;P
Der Rest ist herzlich eingeladen, mit im irc-channel #orby zu diskutieren.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

"Steinschleuder" (Fähigkeit, Erde) hinzugefügt


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Mit Abstand eines der Besten und ausführlichsten Vorschläge die ich je gelesen habe. Solltest du umbedingt im offizielen Forum posten.


kommt später, müssen noch alles durchrechnen und übersetzen. bist aber herzlich mit eingeladen im #orby mit zudiskutieren.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

klang heimlich /pushed...


----------



## Veldes (4. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube es gab in warcraft 3 tft mal einen helden in dem fun game "DotA Allstars".
er hieß invoker und konnte 3 kugeln über sich schweben lassen von 3 kategorien, die auch boni gegeben haben wie spell haste/dmg usw.
ich weiß nicht ob du es daher hast, aber in wc3 konnte man die orbs einschalten, und dann kombinieren, dass ein spezieller , meist sehr mächtiger zauber entstanden ist.
wäre vllt nochmal eine überlegung wert.

wie hast du dir das vorgestellt? sollen alle zauber, die du beschrieben hast gleichzeitig verfügbar sein?
denn mit der kommenden "zaubermacht" wäre der orbmagier ein sehr guter healer und damage dealer GLEICHZEITIG.
klar ist noch balancing nötig, und es ist nicht sicher ob der post hier von blizz "erhört" wird, aber dran zu feilen ist noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich denke das weißt du auch.

gruß


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Veldes schrieb:


> ich glaube es gab in warcraft 3 tft mal einen helden in dem fun game "DotA Allstars".
> er hieß invoker und konnte 3 kugeln über sich schweben lassen von 3 kategorien, die auch boni gegeben haben wie spell haste/dmg usw.
> ich weiß nicht ob du es daher hast, aber in wc3 konnte man die orbs einschalten, und dann kombinieren, dass ein spezieller , meist sehr mächtiger zauber entstanden ist.
> wäre vllt nochmal eine überlegung wert.
> ...


Healy hat gesagt, das die Klasse teilweise vom Evoker abgeschaut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veldes (4. Oktober 2008)

hab ich dann wohl überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry


----------



## moorhuhnxx (4. Oktober 2008)

Interesaant.. hast dir schöne gedanken gemacht, alles noch rohbau da wenig "orbs"(geiles wort XD) etc. vorhanden sind aber sonst klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (4. Oktober 2008)

ich finde man könnte den todesritter als neue heldenklasse einfügen,was haltet ihr von dieser idee?


----------



## moorhuhnxx (4. Oktober 2008)

talentbäume fehlen noch XD... die müssten dann allerdings anders sein al bei anderen klassen. da eine heal baum etc. eher unnötig ist. man brächte einen baum der den schaden ansich und schadenssetigernde fähigkeiten verbessert/hinzufügt einen für verbesserte orbs...und vieleicht als 51er eins mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

und na ja kp was als drittes aber mit healbaum währe der orbmagier wohl etwas overpowert denn= alle orbs auf scahden udn heal skillen.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> talentbäume fehlen noch XD... die müssten dann allerdings anders sein al bei anderen klassen. da eine heal baum etc. eher unnötig ist. man brächte einen baum der den schaden ansich und schadenssetigernde fähigkeiten verbessert/hinzufügt einen für verbesserte orbs...und vieleicht als 51er eins mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Talente sind da, nur noch nich fertig =D
gugg mal unter 4.0/1


----------



## Daylan (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin heut mal ganz pingelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Die Heldenklassen in WoW haben immer ein Vorbild aus Wc3 bzw. aus den Romanen, Die Todesritter sind Kommandanten der Geißel und tauchen sehr oft in Wc3 auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An welcher Person, bzw. an welchen Quellen orientierst du dich?
Gibt es ein Vorbild in den Büchern etc. ... 
Würde ich gerne mal erfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Daylan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Daylan schrieb:


> Ich bin heut mal ganz pingelig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


am evoker aus DotA ;P


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> am evoker aus DotA ;P


Haha, ja das stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich habe auch vorher schonmal erwähnt, dass das "Helden" von "Heldenklasse" nur in Klammern steht, weil ich nicht genau wusst, was Heldenklasse heisst! Denks dir einfach weg. Ausserdem geht es hier ja weniger um den Namen oder die Bezeichnung der Klasse sondern mehr um das System der Klasse selbst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Änderungen*
-Die Feuerfähgkeiten sind nun vollständig und in ihrer (vorerst) entgültigen Fassung
-Talente werden später noch verändert und erweitert


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

healy, komm mal irc ;P 
*heimliches /push*


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (4. Oktober 2008)

das is mal total crazy ich hoffe das blizzard den vorschlag mal sich anschaut und evtl auch so ne klasse baut 
was ich bisher gelassen habe find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und an alle die meinen hier zu schreiben müssen das es eh keinen sinn hat hdf und go back to cs1.5 oder 1.6 oder source je nachdem 

ich lass mir demnächst auch mal n paar sachen für den orbmagier einfallen z.b wie n namen oder attacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Der wos am besten weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> das is mal total crazy ich hoffe das blizzard den vorschlag mal sich anschaut und evtl auch so ne klasse baut
> was ich bisher gelassen habe find ich gut
> 
> 
> ...


wenn healy ins ic kommt, bauen wir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


feuer skills sind schon kompeltt durch, von etwa der stärke. talente vom fuer sind als nächstes dran, dann kommt der wasser baum. erde müssen wir uns nochwas überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

ich mag das prinzip.. allerdings fallen mir Paralelen mit den 5 orbs auf.. also kennt ihr dota( bekannteste wc3 map) dort gibt es den Invoker der kann eis feuer und BLitz orbs summonen. (3stk) und die haben verschiedene sachen die sie erhöhen (stacken auch also 3 blitz .. geht aba auch 2 Eis und 1 Fire) naja^^ und er kann daraus fähigkeiten basteln..das haste ja wiederum netz..^^ ich waage aba zu behaupten die Map dota und der Invoker sind dir nicht zwangsweise Unbekannt...^^

Edit.. boah endlich erd skills.. ich warte seid dem BC Trailer auf den blutelfen char der ne Schockwelle aus Erde macht (war ja ne priesterin.. aba egal.. hehe^^)


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ich mag das prinzip.. allerdings fallen mir Paralelen mit den 5 orbs auf.. also kennt ihr dota( bekannteste wc3 map) dort gibt es den Invoker der kann eis feuer und BLitz orbs summonen. (3stk) und die haben verschiedene sachen die sie erhöhen (stacken auch also 3 blitz .. geht aba auch 2 Eis und 1 Fire) naja^^ und er kann daraus fähigkeiten basteln..das haste ja wiederum netz..^^ ich waage aba zu behaupten die Map dota und der Invoker sind dir nicht zwangsweise Unbekannt...^^
> 
> Edit.. boah endlich erd skills.. ich warte seid dem BC Trailer auf den blutelfen char der ne Schockwelle aus Erde macht (war ja ne priesterin.. aba egal.. hehe^^)


*hust* lesen ftw *nies* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wurde jetzt 3 mal gesagt, dass die klasse an den invoker angelehnt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> *hust* lesen ftw *nies*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erst 3 mal? Kommt mir schon vor wie 20 mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Komme jetzt ins IRC


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

denkste ich lese mir das hier durch.. hatte nach den ersten sachen die ich aus den epischen posts des erstellers gelesen habe augekrebs.. bah^^ vielzuviel text^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> denkste ich lese mir das hier durch.. hatte nach den ersten sachen die ich aus den epischen posts des erstellers gelesen habe augekrebs.. bah^^ vielzuviel text^^


Sorry, aber ich glaube mit weniger Text wäre es zu unverständlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrax (4. Oktober 2008)

lol wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? ist ja endlos lang xD aber ich finde deine idee gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Altrax schrieb:


> lol wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht? ist ja endlos lang xD aber ich finde deine idee gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Garnicht sooo lang wie alle denken, so viel ist das ja auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo ist jetzt eigentlich *Azareus*?


----------



## Melothil (4. Oktober 2008)

wts rl


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Garnicht sooo lang wie alle denken, so viel ist das ja auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mape auch in Wc3 und mache mir viel gedanken, habe mir auchschon zu Wow klassen gedanken gemacht, es stimmt soviel arbeit ist das garnet.. das schafft man schon so in 4-5 Stunden^^ vieleicht auch schneller kommt ja druff an was einem durchn kopp geht.. es ging nur drum das ich garkeine lust hatte alles zu lesen, ich hätte aba genausoviel geschrieben.. ich meine nen Threadname Neue Heldenklasse und dann nen Post Der orbmagier.. denkt mal drüber nach^^ wäre nen bissl komisch gekommen^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

ey lol moment mal.. HealGuard.. Healy??????????? <---- Shiki?^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

> das schafft man schon so in 4-5 Stunden^^ vieleicht auch schneller kommt ja druff an was einem durchn kopp geht..


 Hab lange drüber nachgedacht bevor ichs aufgeschrieben habe, daher ging es relativ schnell es aufzuschreiben.


Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ey lol moment mal.. HealGuard.. Healy??????????? <---- Shiki?^^


Glaube schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

tag du hehe^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> tag du hehe^^


Kennen wir uns? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

ja du wolltest das ich dir Pns sende.. xD mirc?^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ja du wolltest das ich dir Pns sende.. xD mirc?^^


W000000T? Du solltest mir pns senden?


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

ja in meinem nachrichten profil sind 5 nachrichten von dir.. und in deinem ca 5 von mir^^ es sei denn du löscht sie imma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Worüber haben wir da geschrieben? Irgendwas mit das bin ich auf meinem Bild und wow du bist ein Kristallbaum...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klär misch auf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Letzter Offtopic-post hier von mir)


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Worüber haben wir da geschrieben? Irgendwas mit das bin ich auf meinem Bild und wow du bist ein Kristallbaum...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O'rly :>


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja du meintest das auf deinem Bild bist übrigens du^^ naja und dann sagte ich. WoW du bist nen kristallbaum (hattest statt dieser Biatch da (oh man das gibt forumpause..^^) sonen kristallbaum^^
Kommt ihr eig ins mIRC?^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Naja du meintest das auf deinem Bild bist übrigens du^^ naja und dann sagte ich. WoW du bist nen kristallbaum (hattest statt dieser Biatch da (oh man das gibt forumpause..^^) sonen kristallbaum^^
> Kommt ihr eig ins mIRC?^^


*hust* #orby *schneif* 
freu dich auf deine auszeit :>


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Naja du meintest das auf deinem Bild bist übrigens du^^ naja und dann sagte ich. WoW du bist nen kristallbaum (hattest statt dieser Biatch da (oh man das gibt forumpause..^^) sonen kristallbaum^^
> Kommt ihr eig ins mIRC?^^


Hey, das ist keine Biatc*!
Wir sind die ganze Zeit drin. #orby


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

denkfehler  ><


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

wir sind die ganze zeit drin? WO?^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Server Quakenet DE (da wo auch buffed ist) channel #orby


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Melothil schrieb:


> wts rl


wts gehirn&respekt


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wts gehirn&respekt


wts dumme antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *ironie off*


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> wts dumme antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jop grade letzte verbraucht kaufe 15


----------



## Mibucal (4. Oktober 2008)

Zu viel AE-CC und CC.
Viel zu viel zu viel.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jop grade letzte verbraucht kaufe 15


wie viel zahlst mir? preis liegt bei 20g/stk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Okay stop Spamming.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

ne da skill ich lieber flamen und stells mir selber her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mats:
opfer(3)

wer hat damit begonnen @Healguard
ihr koenntet das ja per pn loesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Okay stop Spamming.


is gut, ich bin leise :>


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin ja auf 31/24/5  Flaming/Spaming/Crying 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja auf 31/24/5  Flaming/Spaming/Crying
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nun ja *HUST*


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss mal sagen das du dir echt Mühe gegeben hast aber leider glaube ich das deine idee nicht wirklich umsetzbar ist wegen der geschichte und so.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Mahala schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal sagen das du dir echt Mühe gegeben hast aber leider glaube ich das deine idee nicht wirklich umsetzbar ist wegen der geschichte und so.


nun ja. blizz hat auch oft genug lorebreaks gemacht....


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

ja ok stimmt auch wieder aber das ist nun um ehrlich zu sein ein bisschen zu krass wenn die nun da plötzlich so eine fliegende insel machen


ich bin kein großer freund der shift taste^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Fliegende insel? wtf? 
btw, in nagrand fleigen genug rum. sogar die ganze scherbenwelt is eine fleigende insel


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Fliegende insel? ^^

Die scherbenwelt ist ein Planet.. Draenor..


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

ach nee sry die rede war von einer normalen insel die in die luft gehoben wird ich depp


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

war doch so oder??? sonst muss ich nochmal nachlesen^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Mahala schrieb:


> ach nee sry die rede war von einer normalen insel die in die luft gehoben wird ich depp


still... WTF?


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm egal dann muss ich nochmal lesen


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Wovon redet ihr es geht um ne Heldenklasse.. und die soll nen Magier sein und keine Fliegende Insel die mit Tannenbäumen wirfrt und giftiges Wasser spuckt.. und einem sand in die augen schmeist.. oder die haut mit salzwasser aufrauht..^^


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

jaja sry hab mich geirrt hab falsch gelesen oder war mit den gedanken woanders  XD geil eine insel die einem sand in die augen schmeißt


----------



## elnerda (4. Oktober 2008)

hört sich an wie der evoker aus dota


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

was zur hölle ist dota???


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

elnerda schrieb:


> hört sich an wie der evoker aus dota


Jep dran ist es angelehnt. und dota ist die bekannteste Custom Wc3 Map..^^


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

aha


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

ist das ne abkürzung oder warum dota??? und was ist ein evoker??


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

DOTA = defense of the ancients, und es wurde 4x gesagt, das es so ist ><


----------



## elnerda (4. Oktober 2008)

dota is ne mod für warcraft 3


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

elnerda schrieb:


> dota is ne mod für warcraft 3


keine mod, ne map 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Evoker es heißt übrigens Invoker ist einfach nen held dadrin der genausolche orbs hatt und sowas.. ist also schon nen abklatshc und Dota heißt Defense of the Ancients..^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> keine mod, ne map
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ihr habt beide Iwi recht.. map und mod ist eig das selbe^^ und in den mapping forums sagt die hälfte Mod die andere Map.. im endeffekt ist es das gleiche weils nunmal ne karte ist.. aber auch ne Modifikation^^!


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm hab irgendwie das gefühl wir schweifen vom thema ab^^ was auch an mir liegen kann^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ihr habt beide Iwi recht.. map und mod ist eig das selbe^^ und in den mapping forums sagt die hälfte Mod die andere Map.. im endeffekt ist es das gleiche weils nunmal ne karte ist.. aber auch ne Modifikation^^!


doppelposts sind shice xD
nein, hat mal einer lust auf ne runde dota oder green td? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

hab kein wc 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> doppelposts sind shice xD
> nein, hat mal einer lust auf ne runde dota oder green td?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö wir können meine eigene map zockn xD


----------



## elnerda (4. Oktober 2008)

immer gegen ne rudne dota oder greeen is nix einzuwenden


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Mahala schrieb:


> hab kein wc 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kostet mit addon 15 euronen. 
nun aber B2T!


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> nö wir können meine eigene map zockn xD


deine map will keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach, verdammt, ihr seid zu langsam!


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

senseless warum haste nur 5 punkte in crying??? kein bock auf tanken?? XD


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> deine map will keiner :
> 
> ach, verdammt, ihr seid zu langsam!


du kennst sie garnet..


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Mahala schrieb:


> senseless warum haste nur 5 punkte in crying??? kein bock auf tanken?? XD


den witz check ich net. und auchnet was ne heulsuse vorne im nahkamopf als tank zu suchen hatt.. eah.. ich tu einfach dir zu liebe so als würdeste net so damn blöde aussagen machen^^ sowas peinliches..^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> du kennst sie garnet..


wenns keine td oder dota map is, mag ichs net *gg*


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Yes baby schowiedern doppelpost.. ich dachte ihr schreibt so schnell.. so das hier ist dann 3fach.. es sei denn ihr habt inzwischen was geschreibelt^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> wenns keine td oder dota map is, mag ichs net *gg*


is ne dota map^^ zudem. bevorzuge ich aber die betitelung aos map statt dota map^^


----------



## Mahala (4. Oktober 2008)

ach schon gut


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

LEUTE, jetz lasst mal das offtopic, und kehren wir mal zum kern zurück!


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

aba will die selbst grad net zocken, müste sonst ne neue ver gleich auflegen weil ich noch schnell nen bug fixen wollte der mir extrem aufn sack geht (nen ulti bei einem hero gibts mit lvl 1^^) aba das dauert mir auch zu lange die 1 Minute..^^


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (4. Oktober 2008)

ich find ja sowas mal richtig geil ! aber eine frage hab ich noch dazu : Was hat das mit Warcraft zu tun ? Also ich meine so eine Klasse gibt es sinngemäß ja noch in keinem spiel ... wär also eher in einem anderen RPG angebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mach weiter so


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

BoV_Jimmy schrieb:


> ich find ja sowas mal richtig geil ! aber eine frage hab ich noch dazu : Was hat das mit Warcraft zu tun ? Also ich meine so eine Klasse gibt es sinngemäß ja noch in keinem spiel ... wär also eher in einem anderen RPG angebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähm, gar nichts, aber in welches MMO, wenn nicht in wow passt es? in wow es eh schon so viel =D

WEEEEH, 300ter post ^-^


----------



## Altrax (4. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

naja.. ich weiß net.. ich warte ja druff das die Azerothianer bald.. griechenlang entdecken und ja is klar.. dort gibt es 200 neue klassen die blizzard in den nächsten 70 jahren released..^^


----------



## Erementar Gerad (4. Oktober 2008)

Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  find ich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    aber ich würde mich mal richtig freuen wen mal irgentwan ne helden klasse kommt die viel mit drachen zu tun hätte ( Drachen hüter) oder naja^^ Aber echt Respekt finde deine Idee einfach hammmer !!!!!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> naja.. ich weiß net.. ich warte ja druff das die Azerothianer bald.. griechenlang entdecken und ja is klar.. dort gibt es 200 neue klassen die blizzard in den nächsten 70 jahren released..^^


du kommst vom thema ab..


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Erementar schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sollen die dann ony per skill rausholen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

ja.. ich will auch nen zeitdrachen spielen.. normal menschengestallt aba sonst als riesendrache.. xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

aza du gehst mirn bissl aufn keks.. weil du doch nur posts haben willst.. ^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> aza du gehst mirn bissl aufn keks.. weil du doch nur posts haben willst.. ^^


sagt der richtige *HUST*


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Leute ich glaube es HACKT hier ein bisschen bei Euch?
Wurde in den letzten 2 Seiten irgendwas gesagt, was zum Thema beiträgt? Eher nicht, also lasst das Gespamme jetzt.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm. ich habs zumindest versucht, aufs thema zurück zu kommen. 
btw, komm irc


----------



## Senseless6666 (4. Oktober 2008)

sagtmal. läd nur mein Mirc so lange (aeh. zum thema habich einfach nix mehr)^^


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> sagtmal. läd nur mein Mirc so lange (aeh. zum thema habich einfach nix mehr)^^


dann sei leise, ffs!
ich hab mir gestern erste gedanken um die story noch gemacht, muss ich aber nochmal durchdenken. -> rift...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Erementar schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/\
.I
.I


Healguard schrieb:


> Leute ich glaube es HACKT hier ein bisschen bei Euch?
> Wurde in den letzten 2 Seiten irgendwas gesagt, was zum Thema beiträgt? Eher nicht, also lasst das Gespamme jetzt.


 hier EIN post zum theama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

naja. hab mir jetz wc3 als ciname nochmal angesehen und es gab doch diese typen, die mit dem auge des sargeras experimentiert haben. könnte man daruas den orby basteln?


----------



## nitro76 (5. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Buffed-Freunde!
> Ich habe neulich mal darüber nachgedacht, welche neue (Helden-)klasse nach dem Todesritter kommen könnte.
> Tatsächlich kam mir nach reichlicher Überlegung eine Idee, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte: Der Orbmagier!
> (Wieso ich das hier poste und nicht im WoW-Vorschlagsforum? Ich möchte erst mal hier einige Meinungen und Kritiken einholen, ausserdem ist die Idee lange noch nicht fertig entwickelt und ausgearbeitet.)
> ...




spielt mal wc1-3 dan habt ihr alle heldenklassen die blizz mal machen kann ohne nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

nitro76 schrieb:


> spielt mal wc1-3 dan habt ihr alle heldenklassen die blizz mal machen kann ohne nachzudenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz zum fullquote!
ausserdem ist das hie eine sache zum spaß. zumindest mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob das ding am ende ins spiel kommt oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

gaaaaaanz heimlich /push


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei Punk 1.3 möchte ich ein Veto einlegen. Ich und ein Gildenkollege haben uns da auch mal gedacht wieso der Magier nur Stoff Tragen kann es Müste doch möglich sein dass er zumindest Leder tragen Darf und Quasi wie ein "Kampfmagier" auch mal etwas mehr aushält. Getreu dem Motto eines Uns nicht ganz unbekannten gewissen "Agrognoms" würde dieser auch die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen können.

Hintergrund is der wo wir letztens in BRT waren beim Eventboss hat unser Mage die Halbe Ini Getankt bis zum Portal, gut das ist keine Leistung aber Magier sollten NICHT benachteiligt werden. Der Rest Sehr schön umschrieben


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Bei Punk 1.3 möchte ich ein Veto einlegen. Ich und ein Gildenkollege haben uns da auch mal gedacht wieso der Magier nur Stoff Tragen kann es Müste doch möglich sein dass er zumindest Leder tragen Darf und Quasi wie ein "Kampfmagier" auch mal etwas mehr aushält. Getreu dem Motto eines Uns nicht ganz unbekannten gewissen "Agrognoms" würde dieser auch die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen können.
> 
> Hintergrund is der wo wir letztens in BRT waren beim Eventboss hat unser Mage die Halbe Ini Getankt bis zum Portal, gut das ist keine Leistung aber Magier sollten NICHT benachteiligt werden. Der Rest Sehr schön umschrieben


das argument mit dem kampfmagier gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denk nicht, dass die umsonst 2h zeug haben? 
naja. liegt nicht in meiner hand, aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn der dritte baum in richtung offtank gehen würde :]


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> das argument mit dem kampfmagier gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Damit ich dann ganz den Schamanen abklatsche. 
Nö.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

*duck* okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrax (5. Oktober 2008)

jo stimmt


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

Dein Orbmage nimmt Konkrete Formen an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es gefällt dir Healy, wollte eigtl. noch ein Wasserschild anfügen aber das passt nicht zum Lila x)
Dass ein Stück von der Robe fehlt, ist ein fehler bei meinem Photoshop
Hintergrund ist ein Cast von einem Boss :O


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Dein Orbmage nimmt Konkrete Formen an:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nichts gegen dich oder dein photoshop, aber der sieht aus wie ein mage mit ner disco kugel O_o
das leuchtende ding ist ein schwert? bssel schwer zu erkennen..


----------



## Raz0rblador (5. Oktober 2008)

ich find deine idee echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine stimme hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullung (5. Oktober 2008)

Würde mal sagen , so wie du das geschrieben hast könnest du zu Blizzard gehen. "Der Orbmagier " das hört sich echt nicht schlecht an und wenn ich das lese könnte ich mir gut vorstellen so einen "Orbmagier" zu spielen.... Respekt!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> nichts gegen dich oder dein photoshop, aber der sieht aus wie ein mage mit ner disco kugel O_o
> das leuchtende ding ist ein schwert? bssel schwer zu erkennen..



1. Das ist die Großmarschall Stangenwaffe
2. Ja, das sieht aus wie eine Diskokugel, das habe ich i.G. auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Ja, das ist leider schwer zu erkennen, hab versucht es zu bluren aber hat sich nicht viel getan, ist halt vom Model Viewer das
    übertriebene Leuchten.
4. Nimm das Fullquote raus.
5. Bild ist natürlich noch nicht fertig, wollte erstmal das Equip ausprobieren, denke abe, es ist farblich abgestimmt, nur die Robe ändere ich bei gelegenheit noch.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

starten wir eine petition an blizz x) 
nein, mal im ernst. 
ich hab mir ein bisselwas zur herkunft überlegt.
vllt kommen sie ja von illidan (-> beschwörer des auge des sargeras in tft) 
oder sie kommen von den kirin tor aus dalaran


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

> oder sie kommen von den kirin tor aus dalaran


Kommen sie doch auch, 5.1 hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an alle anderen: Ich bin im #Orby Chan, wer Fragen oder Anliegen hat oder sogar mithelfen möchte kann gerne kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Dein Orbmage nimmt Konkrete Formen an:
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt dir Healy, wollte eigtl. noch ein Wasserschild anfügen aber das passt nicht zum Lila x)
> Dass ein Stück von der Robe fehlt, ist ein fehler bei meinem Photoshop
> Hintergrund ist ein Cast von einem Boss :O


Dankeschön Ath3îst1c!!
Könntest du an das Bild eventuell noch 5 Irrwische oder so ran machen? So im Schulter-Kopf-Bereich. Wäre echt nett, dann könnte ich das Bild an meinen Vorschlag anhängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> Dankeschön Ath3îst1c!!
> Könntest du an das Bild eventuell noch 5 Irrwische oder so ran machen? So im Schulter-Kopf-Bereich. Wäre echt nett, dann könnte ich das Bild an meinen Vorschlag anhängen. happy.gif



Is´in Arbeit, Schatzi :O

1.Hüpscheres Modell!.
2.Verschiedene Kleider Editiert
3.Texturänderungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ein Irrwisch so aussehen, wie das, was um die Waffe flattert?

Achja, falls wer en schönes Hintergrundbild für den Orbmagier kennt soll er es mir dochbitte zukommen lassen



> Und an alle anderen: Ich bin im #Orby Chan, wer Fragen oder Anliegen hat oder sogar mithelfen möchte kann gerne kommen happy.gif



Was zur Hölle ist ein Orby Chan? und wie kann ich es essen?
zzz, ich war zu lange weg


----------



## Maxell10 (5. Oktober 2008)

Habe es mir zwar nicht Durchgelesen weil es nur bla bla bla ist.

Es wird bestimmt nie in die Realität umgesetzt werden.

Sprich am besten mit ein Paar Spieleentwickler


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Is´in Arbeit, Schatzi :O


=O Also so weit sind wir ja noch nicht *gg*


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Habe es mir zwar nicht Durchgelesen weil es nur bla bla bla ist.
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nie in die Realität umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Sprich am besten mit ein Paar Spieleentwickler


Ja, bei mir um die Ecke wohnen gleich 7 Stück davon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal ganz im Ernst, wenn du dir es nicht durchlesen möchtest brauchst du eigentlich auch nicht zu posten weil du nämlich keine Ahnung davon hast, worum es geht.


----------



## cortez338 (5. Oktober 2008)

Find deinen Vorschlag super glaube aber eher das es neue Heldenklassen wie Klingenmeister, Erzmagier, Scharfseher usw. aus Warcraft geben wird.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Is´in Arbeit, Schatzi :O
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nais :O
die irrwische sollten einpaar mehr konturen haben, so wie in wc3, ansonsonsten :O


----------



## Nimophelio (5. Oktober 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Habe es mir zwar nicht Durchgelesen weil es nur bla bla bla ist.
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nie in die Realität umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Sprich am besten mit ein Paar Spieleentwickler


Meine Fresse spam hier net rum.
Solche Noobs wie du habens netma verdient WoW zu spielen.
Hau ab aus diesem Forum!


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Azareus komm IRC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schau mal da, da sind 2 verschiedene Irrwische:
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4466/petbz4.jpg
http://www.fd-projects.de/wow/pics/schlotter/13.jpg
Vielleicht kannst du ja von den blauen 3 und von den roten 2 dran machen, wäre Supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

I Doppelpost I


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> nais :O
> die irrwische sollten einpaar mehr konturen haben, so wie in wc3, ansonsonsten :O



Ok, danke, werde das Motion Blur etwas runterdrehen und eventuell umrandung einbauen.



> =O Also so weit sind wir ja noch nicht *gg*



War auch mehr als Scherz gemeint *giggle*

ich weiß übrigens immernochnicht, was dieser Geheimnissvolle Orb channel sein soll <.<


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ok, danke, werde das Motion Blur etwas runterdrehen und eventuell umrandung einbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im Quakenet, da wo auch #buffed.de is, is auch unser chan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> im Quakenet, da wo auch #buffed.de is, is auch unser chan biggrin.gif



Ah, ich verstehe, Aliensprache.



> Schau mal da, da sind 2 verschiedene Irrwische:
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/4466/petbz4.jpg
> http://www.fd-projects.de/wow/pics/schlotter/13.jpg
> Vielleicht kannst du ja von den blauen 3 und von den roten 2 dran machen, wäre Supi biggrin.gif



Hmmh, sind klein und schwer Rauszukopieren, ich werds mal als Anregung nehmen aber wenn man sie direkt übernimmt sieht es doof aus


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ah, ich verstehe, Aliensprache.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmh, sind klein und schwer Rauszukopieren, ich werds mal als Anregung nehmen aber wenn man sie direkt übernimmt sieht es doof aus


Ok ok bin schon ruhig :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> Ok ok bin schon ruhig :>



Nein nein, war schon gut, dass du sie gepostet hast, ich kann sie nur nich direkt übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm. such dir vllt. mal quel'danas oder den schwarzen tempel als hintergrund. kommt immer gut :>


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> hmm. such dir vllt. mal quel'danas oder den schwarzen tempel als hintergrund. kommt immer gut :>



Der Temel ist zu Dunkel und zu Grün, Quel Danas ist da schon ´ne bessere Idee.


----------



## revanx (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich find die klasse echt geil hast dir wirklich viel mühe gegeben 11/10 ^^


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

revanx schrieb:


> also ich find die klasse echt geil hast dir wirklich viel mühe gegeben 11/10 ^^


Hihi, danke. Ich müsste mal weiter arbeiten aber ohne Azareus geht´s leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (5. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hihi, danke. Ich müsste mal weiter arbeiten aber ohne Azareus geht´s leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O_o
wie, ohne mich gehts net. das is DEINE klasse..


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> O_o
> wie, ohne mich gehts net. das is DEINE klasse..



hihi. Da will sich jemand vor der Arbeit drücken :O

Edtih sagt, Pizza ist gegessen, ich mach mich an die Irrwische


----------



## Sarif (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Zu deiner Idee: Wirklich sehr gelungen der Vorschlag würde glatt mit WoW wieder anfangen wenn die Klasse umgesetzt wird.

Nur dass mit den Waffen macht nachdenklich da ist leider keine Heilerwaffenart dabei


MfG Sarif


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> hihi. Da will sich jemand vor der Arbeit drücken :O
> 
> Edtih sagt, Pizza ist gegessen, ich mach mich an die Irrwische


Ich will mich ganz bestimmt nicht vor der Arbeit drücken O_ô.
Aber in Sachen Balancing und so kenne ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus, daher brauche ich halt deine Hilfe.
Naja wie dem auch sei ich arbeite jetzt alleine weiter.
@Schatzi: Freu mich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (5. Oktober 2008)

Is ne extrem coole Idee. Die Sache mit den Orbs und den 3 Energien finde ich super!


----------



## Maridan (5. Oktober 2008)

Echt N1 dein vorschlag und auch die vorschläge von den anderen ^^ 

Ich versuch dann jetz auchma was einfließen zu lassen wobei ich selber glaube das mein vorschlag nicht genommen wird ^^

Also du redest ja von 3 verschiedenen Energien die der Orbmagier für seine angriffe nutzt und wie manche schon erwähnt haben dürfte es etwas schwierig werden da im Raid PVP etc den überblick zu behalten deswegen hier mein vorschlag ^^

Wie wäre es wenn er statt dieser Feuer, Wasser Erdmagie die lebenseneergie von Raidpartner bzw wenn er alleine ist die Energie von Lebewesen um sich herum verwendet. 

Das würde dann so aussehn: Magier fokust ein Ziel "entzieht" dessen Energie und wandelt diese dann wiederrum in eine der drei oben genannten um (das Ziel verliert dadurch natürlich kein leben). Leider habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt wie man dann diese Energie Skalieren sollte (man will ja nicht das er overpowerd ist).
Auf jedenfall sollte es dann so sein das wenn er "oom" ist, das er diese "magie" für eine bestimmte zeit nicht mehr verwenden kann.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

1. 3 Orbs hinzugefügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche von den dreien gefällt dir am besten?

Lila Edit würde wohl nicht übernommen :/ müst

So, hab sie dir nochmal alle ohne outer glow hochgeladne, so erkennt man alles besser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 1. 3 Orbs hinzugefügt.
> 
> Welche von den dreien gefällt dir am besten?
> 
> Lila Edit würde wohl nicht übernommen :/ müst


Gefallen mir alle sehr gut! Aber
1. was ist das links vom Kopf? Und
2. Kannst du bitte noch eins über den Kopf oder so setzen? Es sind ja 5 Orbs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> Ich will mich ganz bestimmt nicht vor der Arbeit drücken O_ô.
> Aber in Sachen Balancing und so kenne ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus, daher brauche ich halt deine Hilfe.
> Naja wie dem auch sei ich arbeite jetzt alleine weiter.
> @Schatzi: Freu mich schon happy.gif



Meinte eigtl. eher Azareus..lol <.<



> Gefallen mir alle sehr gut! Aber
> 1. was ist das links vom Kopf? Und
> 2. Kannst du bitte noch eins über den Kopf oder so setzen? Es sind ja 5 Orbs happy.gif



Das waren nur 3 Beispiele anhand denen du feststellen solltest, welche rb du am meisten magst, so mach ich die anderen dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Meinte eigtl. eher Azareus..lol <.<


Achsoo... Sorry dann...


----------



## airace (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hätte da nochmal eine frage zu den Orbs flüssen die so um den spieler rum oder sind "fest gebunden"
(mit rumflusen mein ich so wie es die drei grünen kugeln von Keal machen in Wc3)


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> ich hätte da nochmal eine frage zu den Orbs flüssen die so um den spieler rum oder sind "fest gebunden"
> (mit rumflusen mein ich so wie es die drei grünen kugeln von Keal machen in Wc3)


Die flüssen rum denke ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (5. Oktober 2008)

ok das ist gut schaut nämlich viel cooler aus dann ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

1. Alle Orbz hinzugfügt
2.Verkleinert
3.Qualität Hochgestellt.(5 MB groß <.<) Toll, muss es nochmal neu machen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt noch ´´nen Hintergrund :/


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt sind es 6 (das gelbe daneben)


----------



## LlaneBlackhand (5. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es 6 (das gelbe daneben)



Ich glaub die 2 Kugeln auf den Schultern gehören zur Rüstung, sind also keine Orbs (machen auf mich zumindest den Eindruck). Und wenn das wirklich Orbs sein sollten, dann find ich die ein wenig deplaziert (wirkt zu symmetrisch).

Aber zur gesamten Entwicklungsarbeit muss ich sagen: DAUMEN HOCH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> Ich glaub die 2 Kugeln auf den Schultern gehören zur Rüstung, sind also keine Orbs (machen auf mich zumindest den Eindruck). Und wenn das wirklich Orbs sein sollten, dann find ich die ein wenig deplaziert (wirkt zu symmetrisch).



Jap, stimmt
Die Offhand soll auch kein Orb sein.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Jap, stimmt
> Die Offhand soll auch kein Orb sein.


Dann sind es aber nur 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> Dann sind es aber nur 4 happy.gif



Zähl noch die Waffe mit und es sind 5 x)


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

So Bild ist eingefügt!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (5. Oktober 2008)

> So Bild ist eingefügt!



Hintergrund fehlt aber
waagh!
Mag mir denn keiner einen Hintergrund geben?


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hintergrund fehlt aber
> waagh!


Wird dann noch korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (5. Oktober 2008)

http://news.filefront.com/wp-content/uploa...wow_sunwell.jpg
Ich denke mal, das sieht realtiv neutral aus. Vielleicht könntest du den nehmen!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

so. 
ich komm mal irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 1. 3 Orbs hinzugefügt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht toll aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (6. Oktober 2008)

> sieht toll aus



Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werde mich dann auch an den Hintergrund machen.
Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie gefällt mir die Draenei nicht, und der Hintergrund ist zu bunt :/ Werde wohl noch einiges ändern, zumindest die Orbs gefallen mir im Moment ^-^


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


probier mal eine b11 in sunwell ^-^
passt dann zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (6. Oktober 2008)

> probier mal eine b11 in sunwell ^-^
> passt dann zumindest biggrin.gif



Lass dich mal überraschen =P


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Lass dich mal überraschen =P


oder stell die dreanei vor/in FdS...


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

Also wirklich, es soll doch nur zur besseren Vorstellung dienen. 
Perfekt muss es nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grade am wc-lore lesen, ob da was angedeutet wurde.


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> jaja
> ...


Wird glaube nisch. Wieso kommst du nie irc wenn ich da bin? Schwein


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wird glaube nisch. Wieso kommst du nie irc wenn ich da bin? Schwein


weil ich, wenn du da bist, ich lieber zogge ;P


----------



## Azareus One (6. Oktober 2008)

also, jetz die ganze lore gelesen, mit allen büchern <.<'
ich hab nix präzieses gefunden, allerdings wird angedeutet, die kirin tor könnten die energie bündeln. = orb. naja. ôo


----------



## Healguard (6. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Änderungen*
-Einige undokumentierte Änderungen wurden bei den Feuerfähigkeiten und -talenten vorgenommen
-Alle Talentbäume wurden auf TBC-Stand erweitert (nach wie vor ist nur der Feuerbaum fertig)
-Alle Feuerfähigkeiten- und Talente sind nun komplett FERTIG (Werte & Beschreibungen eingefügt und 3x durchdacht)
Es wird darum gebeten, sich die ganzen Feuersachen mal durchzuschauen und eventuelle zu starke (und auch zu schwache) Fähigkeiten zu melden! Viel Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Als nächstes folgt der Wasserbaum)


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Made my ehh.. Days? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Code schrieb:


> warum net geli jäger2^^


Weils keinen Sinn machen würde?


----------



## Akathosh (7. Oktober 2008)

So, nach einiger Zeit meld ich mich auchmal wieder.
Bin ziemlich überrascht, wie gut ihr vorwärtsgekommen seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hatte in der letzten Zeit eine Menge zu tun, konnt mich also leider nicht selbst beteidigen.

Eine Sache stört mich allerdings noch:


Healguard schrieb:


> "Brennende Spuren": Hinterlässt hinter euren Schritten eine brennende Spur die allen Gegnern schadet, die in ihnen stehen oder laufen. 500 Schaden pro Sekunde, 10 Feuerenergie / Sekunde, hält an, bis keine Feuerenergie mehr vorhanden ist oder abgebrochen wird.


Ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich zu starrk. 500 Schaden pro Sekunde bei einem so niedrigem verbrauch ist zu viel. 100 fänd ich vollkommen ausreichend. Kommt ja auch noch der zusätzliche Zauberschaden hinzu, wodurch der Schaden dann so bei 200 liegen dürfte. Und da man dabei auch laufen sollte, sonst machts ja wenig Sinn, wird man keine Zauber wirken können, die keine Instantcast sind. Da der Orbmagier davon nicht alzu viele hat wird der Energieverlust relativ gering ausfallen.

Guckt mir grad auch nochmal den Talentbaum an und schau mal was ich beim Wasserbaum einfügen kann. Feuer find ich soweit ganz gut, Formulierung muss halt noch ausgearbeitet werden. Und "Heiße Sohlen" hab ich mal 2 Reihen vor "Wut der Flammn" eingefügt, ganz Blizzlike  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mit dem Wasserbaum werd ich morgen warschenlich fertig sein, mal schaun. Zumindest mit einem groben Vorschlag...

@ Ath3îst1c!: Echt gut was du da gemacht hast. Wirklich beeindrucken. Kommt dem was ich mit vorgestellt hab sehr nahe ( hab aber an Menschen gedacht ---> Kirin Tor...).
Mit der Stangenwaffe ist aber schon irgenwie komisch. Nicht bei dir im Bild sondern generell, Blizz müsste da ganz neue Sachen einfügen, nur für eine Klasse. Das wird mit Sicherheit nicht drin sein. Traurig, aber vermutlich wahr. Er/Sie wird wie die meisten andernCaster Klassen auch (Schamis mit ihren Schilden und Schweren Rüstung mal außenvor), normale Schwerter oder Stäbe tragen. So Abwechslungsreich und toll es auch sein mag, einen Magier mit einem Zweihänder zu sehen, von der Spielmechanik her ist das zu viel Arbeit. Bei den Völkern würde ich auch Tauren entfernen, passt einfach nicht. So ein bulliger, naturverliebter Taure passt als Schami und Dudu wunderbar, aber sonst sind sie eher nicht übermäßig magisch interresiert/begabt. Mag sein, dass dadurch die Horde benachteiligt ist, aber na ja, wer sich beschwert: Ich spiele selber Horde auf einem PvP Server, also wärs auch für mich ein Nachteil, aber man könnte ja Orks mit ihren Schamanistischen Veranlagungen einfügen. Auch wenn das wiederum mit der Geschichte schwer wird... Tauren würde ich aber nicht behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (7. Oktober 2008)

viel aufwand.. hab nicht alles durchgelesen ist aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (7. Oktober 2008)

Der Champ

Ein Allrounder der alles tragen kann und total IMBA is....


----------



## Akathosh (8. Oktober 2008)

So, hier erstmal eine kurze, erste Idee was den Wassertalentbaum betrifft. Müssen natürlich noch eine Menge talente eingefügt werden, aber erstmal so als Grundriss:

http://www.war-tools.com/t59241.html​Werd heute warscheinlich nicht weiter kommen, da ich heute weg bin, aber vllt dient es euch ja schonmal als kleine Anregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Edit: Hab den Link nochmal eingefügt, hoffe es klappt jetzt.

Bei Feuer ist mir noch ein Talent eingefallen, würde auf die Stufe von Lavaschwall passen:
"Brennende Seele":Erhöht eure Zaubermacht um einen Betrag, der [25/50/75/100] % Eurer Intelligenz entspricht. Somit hätte man auf der Stufe auch 5 Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## Brainschen (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag diese Heldenklassen generell nicht .. kA wieso


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Akathosh schrieb:


> So, hier erstmal eine kurze, erste Idee was den Wassertalentbaum betrifft. Müssen natürlich noch eine Menge talente eingefügt werden, aber erstmal so als Grundriss:
> [post="0"]Wassertalente[/post]
> Werd heute warscheinlich nicht weiter kommen, da ich heute weg bin, aber vllt dient es euch ja schonmal als kleine Anregung
> 
> ...


Huhu und Danke für die Talente! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider kann ich mir sie nicht angucken, da wenn ich da drauf drücke folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:


> Einige der benötigten Dateien fehlen. Es ist möglich, dass das Thema das du ansehen wolltest mittlerwele gelöscht oder verschoben wurde. Geh' bitte zurück und versuche es noch einmal.


Könntest du das bitte beheben? Wäre wirklich nett!


----------



## Healguard (10. Oktober 2008)

-Erste Talente im Wassertalentbaum eingefügt
-Diverse Wasserfähigkeiten verändert
-"Windige Böhen" hinzugefügt (Fähigkeit, Wasser)
Und: *kleines pûsh*


----------



## Lothron-Other (14. Oktober 2008)

Muss auch mal sagen das sich da was getan hat seit meinen letzten Besuch.
Sag nur schonmal GZ das du mit dem Feuer fertig bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (8. November 2008)

/pûsh
Hab diverse Sachen geändert. Das ganze wird gleich im WoW-Vorschlagsforum gepostet.


----------



## SeRuM (8. November 2008)

sry aber errinnert echt zu sehr an scham- magier kreuzung ^^


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich so einen alten Thread hier nochmal rauskrame aber.. ich finde die Idee echt toll und auch wie Healguard das rausgearbeitet hat und sich Mühe gemacht hat.
Hut ab!
Wenn du das mal noch lesen solltest Healguard dann melde dich bei mir und ich helf dir ein bisschen, das weiter zu machen.
Hoch lebe der Orbmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

ich glaub sowieso das irgendwann der Braumeister als Klasse kommt^^


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> ich glaub sowieso das irgendwann der Braumeister als Klasse kommt^^



Ist ja nicht ganz sooo abwägig aber ich glaube es ist doch ziemlich abwägig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil hinter den ganzen Klassen die wir bis jetzt haben steckt eine Menge story und denen nimmt man auch ab... naja.. dass sie ernsthaft Krieg machen wollen und andere abschnätzeln wollen.
Aber, seien wir mal ehrlich, würden wir das einem Braumeister abkaufen? 0.0'
Ich glaube, da würde WoW entgültig seine Ernsthaftigkeit verlieren.


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht ganz sooo abwägig aber ich glaube es ist doch ziemlich abwägig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gab ihn halt schon in WC3. Und er hatte auch ganz interessante Fähigkeiten. Z.B. konnte er sich in 3 Teile spalten, von denen jeder sein eigenes Element hatte (ich glaub das war Feuer, Wind und Erde).


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Es gab ihn halt schon in WC3. Und er hatte auch ganz interessante Fähigkeiten. Z.B. konnte er sich in 3 Teile spalten, von denen jeder sein eigenes Element hatte (ich glaub das war Feuer, Wind und Erde).




Joar ich kenne ihn auch. Aber naja wie gesagt, ich konnte ihn schon damals nicht wirklich ernst nehmen^^


----------



## SrpskiMacak (2. März 2009)

Glaub ned das etwas draus wird, aber sehr nette ideen, vieleicht benutzt die Blizz für enie andere Klasse ;-) da blizz aber eben jetzt  hero klassen machen die was mit wow geshcichte zu tun hat und der orbmagier meiner meinung nach da ned reinpasst^^.
Aber ahsst dir mühe gegeben und ist nice


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Joar ich kenne ihn auch. Aber naja wie gesagt, ich konnte ihn schon damals nicht wirklich ernst nehmen^^



Gnome kann man eigentlich auch nicht ernst nehmen und es gibt sie trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Laut der einen Liste sollen ja Pandaran irgendwann kommen, vll nennen sie die Klasse einfach um, behalten aber die Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Harloww (2. März 2009)

So kann man sich die Zeit natürlich auch vertreiben...


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Gnome kann man eigentlich auch nicht ernst nehmen und es gibt sie trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pandaren kommen glaub ich nich :]
Du weißt ja, Asien und so^^
Und der Liste vertraue ich eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. März 2009)

ich würde mal ganz stark behaupten, wir sind schon mit den dk's mehr als bedient. da braucht wow nicht noch eine hervorgeholte heldenklasse.


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Pandaren kommen glaub ich nich :]
> Du weißt ja, Asien und so^^
> Und der Liste vertraue ich eh nicht
> 
> ...



Untote wurden ja auch dem asiatischen Raum angepasst, dann denke ich werden sie es mit den Pandaren auch machen.


----------



## theduke666 (2. März 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Gnome kann man eigentlich auch nicht ernst nehmen ...


Ach, Mann...
...Immer diese Flamerei aus der KDT-Ecke!
*gähn*


----------



## mister.G (2. März 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ach, Mann...
> ...Immer diese Flamerei aus der KDT-Ecke!
> *gähn*



So ein Gnom Tank sieht halt wie ne kleine Metallkugel aus, da ist es schon schwer sie ernst zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (2. März 2009)

Find ich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich iwie stark an den Invoker aus der Wc3-Mod DotA ^^
(Wegen Kugeln und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

lol@ Antwort unter mir xD


----------



## Pan!c (2. März 2009)

Orbmagier ? ^^   Den gibts schon bei DotA nur heißt er da Invoker !  (DotA = Beste und bekannteste Custommap für Wc3 TFT)


http://www.dota-allstars.com/hero/2809/index.html


ololo @ antwort vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (2. März 2009)

Nett... was ich mich frage

Hast Du den erstellt oder einfach von dem user ge-copy-pasted der die selbe klasse mit den selben details schon vor rund 2 jahren im offiziellen gepostet hat  ?


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Nett... was ich mich frage
> 
> Hast Du den erstellt oder einfach von dem user ge-copy-pasted der die selbe klasse mit den selben details schon vor rund 2 jahren im offiziellen gepostet hat ?




*



			Und ja, der Held ist teilweise vom Dota-Invoker inspiriert, das gebe ich hier offen zu. Ist es denn so schlimm? Ich denke nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Steht da vorne irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke mal sie hat es selber gemacht aber kp^^


----------



## Maniaxx (2. März 2009)

Die neue Heldenklasse ist ganz klar der Master Janitor

*scrub scrub scrub*


----------



## Allysekos (2. März 2009)

NIce,aber ändere lieber den Namen,Orbmagier klingt deppig


----------



## Anuee (3. März 2009)

irgednwo habe ichd as schonmal gelesen, haste das kopiert oder? wenn ja gib dir quelle an bitte.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2009)

hmmm die idee gefaellt mir immer besser


----------



## Gerbalin (3. März 2009)

Ich würde den Taxi Duiden einführen. Ganz klar man kann auf ihm reiten, somit ist er da wo er hin gehört unter meinem A....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (3. März 2009)

Eine weitere Heldenklasse muss auf jeden Fall heilen können!!!!!!
,da führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei


----------



## juri94 (3. März 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Eine weitere Heldenklasse muss auf jeden Fall heilen können!!!!!!
> ,da führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei



da hat er recht reine dmg klassen bringens nich mehr so und tankklassen gibts schon viele
außerdem glaube ich, dass Blizzard eher eine klasse aus warcraft 3(etc.) nehmen wird wie z.b. Waldläufer oder Dämonenjäger wenn sie überhaupt noch eine heldenklasse einführen wollen


----------



## Gerbalin (3. März 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> da hat er recht reine dmg klassen bringens nich mehr so und tankklassen gibts schon viele
> außerdem glaube ich, dass Blizzard eher eine klasse aus warcraft 3(etc.) nehmen wird wie z.b. Waldläufer oder Dämonenjäger wenn sie überhaupt noch eine heldenklasse einführen wollen



war nicht irgendwo die Rede von Erzmagier als nächstes?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (3. März 2009)

*Grosses Lob, eine Menge Arbeit die da drin steckt.*

Ich würde es aber auch Blizzard zukommen lassen. Für Ideen sind die bestimmt dankbar.

Ich selbst hoffe ehrlich, das es bei einer "Heldenklasse" bleibt. War schon genug Frust mit den
IMBA DKs.

Wenn DKs noch andere Heilen könnten (so richtig meine ich) dann gäbs bald DK Naxx Raids...


----------



## Stealkiwi (3. März 2009)

Heldenklassen müssen doch eigentlich wat mit der warcraft saga zutuun haben oda?

Also denke ich das eher folgendes drankommen Wird:

Scharfseher(trall),vll jäger mit 2 pets

Windläufer(silvanas),mischung aus jäger,schurke und Priester

Dämonenjäger(Ilidan),mischung aus schurke und hexenmeister

vll auch Drache(Ysera,Malygos;Norzdumus,Frostwyrm??) halt magier der eine Drachenform hat


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

So bin nach langer Zeit mal wieder dabei :]


> Hast Du den erstellt oder einfach von dem user ge-copy-pasted der die selbe klasse mit den selben details schon vor rund 2 jahren im offiziellen gepostet hat ?





> irgednwo habe ichd as schonmal gelesen, haste das kopiert oder? wenn ja gib dir quelle an bitte


Die Idee ist komplett von mir (wie schon gesagt inspiriert vom Dota-Evoker) und auch die Ausarbeitung ist von mir.
Es kann sein, dass du meinen Thread im offiziellen gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gibt es hier noch eine Idee, die vielleicht ähnlich klingt, aber doch etwas anderes ist (von dem Thread habe ich erst erfahren als ihn jemand in dem Thread hier auf der 1. oder 2. Seite gepostet hat) 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...59&sid=3#87


> NIce,aber ändere lieber den Namen,Orbmagier klingt deppig


Vorschlag?


> Eine weitere Heldenklasse muss auf jeden Fall heilen können!!!!!!
> ,da führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Heiler an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> außerdem glaube ich, dass Blizzard eher eine klasse aus warcraft 3(etc.) nehmen wird wie z.b. Waldläufer oder Dämonenjäger wenn sie überhaupt noch eine heldenklasse einführen wollen


Schön und gut, dass das alle glauben. Kann ja auch sein, dass es so sein wird, ich kann leider nicht in die Zukunft sehen.
Ich bitte trotzdem alle hier mal, nicht in jedem 2. Post zu schreiben, dass Blizz was aus WC3 nehmen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> war nicht irgendwo die Rede von Erzmagier als nächstes?


1. Was als nächstes kommt weiß niemand
2. Wer weiß, wie viele addons es noch gibt?


> Ich würde es aber auch Blizzard zukommen lassen. Für Ideen sind die bestimmt dankbar.


Ist bereits geschehen aber das Interesse im offi-Forum war dann doch nicht so groß.

Den Link zum Offi-Forum edite ich hier später noch rein wenn ichs f


----------



## Silenzz (3. März 2009)

&#8364;dith


----------



## Gorgor (3. März 2009)

Is ne super idee,............ABER, wenn es einen Obermagier gibt, kann man den "magier" vergessen, is ja dann nur noch das 5. rad am wagen.
Und wenn es den Obermagier gibt, warum nich auch gleich den Oberschurke oder den Oberjäger...

Trotzdem is die idee, finde ich, sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> Is ne super idee,............ABER, wenn es einen Obermagier gibt, kann man den "magier" vergessen, is ja dann nur noch das 5. rad am wagen.
> Und wenn es den Obermagier gibt, warum nich auch gleich den Oberschurke oder den Oberjäger...
> 
> Trotzdem is die idee, finde ich, sehr gut gelungen



Obermagier? 
Wo ist in dem Thread die Rede von einem Obermagier? O_ô


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (3. März 2009)

da hat jmd wohl nicht richtig gelesen. aber spielt sich das ganze nicht vergleichbar mit dem dk? die verschiedenen sachen die man auswählen kann? das war zumindest bei den dk's auch mal im gespräch.

anstatt durch die orbs zu generieren und das generierte dann zu verbrauchen, verbraucht man halt die orbs(runen) und bekommt dadurch dann auch noch runenmacht^^(orbmacht?) xD
das was am anfang steht(sry ich hab mir die 22 seiten nicht durchgelesen) sieht nach nem dk im schamanenkostüm mit magierstab aus...


naja...ich will mit meinem schurken heilen können xD


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> da hat jmd wohl nicht richtig gelesen. aber spielt sich das ganze nicht vergleichbar mit dem dk? die verschiedenen sachen die man auswählen kann? das war zumindest bei den dk's auch mal im gespräch.
> 
> anstatt durch die orbs zu generieren und das generierte dann zu verbrauchen, verbraucht man halt die orbs(runen) und bekommt dadurch dann auch noch runenmacht^^(orbmacht?) xD
> das was am anfang steht(sry ich hab mir die 22 seiten nicht durchgelesen) sieht nach nem dk im schamanenkostüm mit magierstab aus...
> ...


Hast du die ganze Idee durchgelesen?
Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit einem DK zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krish_mage (3. März 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> Is ne super idee,............ABER, wenn es einen Obermagier gibt, kann man den "magier" vergessen, is ja dann nur noch das 5. rad am wagen.
> Und wenn es den Obermagier gibt, warum nich auch gleich den Oberschurke oder den Oberjäger...
> 
> Trotzdem is die idee, finde ich, sehr gut gelungen



Man obermagier, sag mal kannst du eigentlich lesen ORBmagier nix ober, orb so viel wie kugel, auf dem bild siehst du ja die schwebenden kugeln (ORB )

man man man, wer lesen kann kommt weiter im leben.


Zu dem vorschlag, finde ich echt gut, hast dir echt mühe gegeben *thumbsup*

nur müssten sie halt dann noch eine geschichte zum Orbmagier erfinden, wobei Kael'thas ja auch was in der art war, mit seinen krüppelkugeln :-P

so long mfg


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Krüppelkugeln.. wie nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratrix (3. März 2009)

Kommt mal von den alten Klassen los! Orbmagier


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Kommt mal von den alten Klassen los! Orbmagier


Orbzauberer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besser?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. März 2009)

n1 ausarbeitung, leider wird sowas nie kommen :>


----------



## Fridl (3. März 2009)

zocken schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexiglas (3. März 2009)

wir wärs anstatt des feuertrees eher Wind als DD skill zu nehmen den gabs noch nich so richtig... 

aber so gesehn finde ich die idee echt gut nur bin ich hier zu selten online um noch mehr ideen einfliessen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jusnuk (3. März 2009)

also ich hab den tread gelesen und da hat sich jemand mühe gemacht.
ich find den vorschlag garnichmal so schlecht aber ich würde den namen ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Jusnuk schrieb:


> also ich hab den tread gelesen und da hat sich jemand mühe gemacht.
> ich find den vorschlag garnichmal so schlecht aber ich würde den namen ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaa bitte ein Vorschlag :]


----------



## Nirvana  ! (3. März 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ritz, Ritz Emo Kid*z*!!!
> Und wann wird der Ritz Skill für den DK eingeführt?
> [codebox]Ritz                                             Rang 1
> 2 Energie oder Wut                        30 Meter Reichweite
> ...



spinner...aber zum thema
hast dir viel mühe gegeben ich find die idee gut solltest du mal im wow forum posten
eine idee für den namen hab ich immoment nicht aber ich werd mal überlegen^^


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Nirvana schrieb:


> spinner...aber zum thema
> hast dir viel mühe gegeben ich find die idee gut solltest du mal im wow forum posten
> eine idee für den namen hab ich immoment nicht aber ich werd mal überlegen^^


Danke sehr nett :]
Aber ich habe das schonmal gepostet und irgendwie gibt es den Thread nun nicht mehr, keine Ahnung, wieso.
Ich werde es bald mal wieder dahin posten.


----------



## Gorgor (3. März 2009)

Healguard schrieb:


> Obermagier?
> Wo ist in dem Thread die Rede von einem Obermagier? O_ô


ps sry, hab mich verlesen
werde in zukunft achtsamer die zexte lesen


----------



## Healguard (3. März 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> ps sry, hab mich verlesen
> werde in zukunft achtsamer die zexte lesen


Braver Junge *tätschel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. März 2009)

Orbmage hört sich komisch an...warum mage? warum orb?


----------



## Soldus (3. März 2009)

hmmm..... mal einige andre Namen: Orbpriester; Orbbinder; Orbmeister; oder du lässt einfach das Orb- raus, denn die Todesritter heißen ja auch nicht Runenritter. Mystiker...ja irgendwie etwas in die geheimnsivollere Richtung, mir fällt im Moment nicht mehr ein.
und Wegen der Rüstung..ich glaube es gibt schon genug Stoffträger in WoW...Leder wär gut. Davon gibts ab lvl 40 nur noch 2....1 davon braucht keine Zaubermacht..also da wäre in Sachen Loot ne bessere Balance.
 Und ich glaube wir haben schon ne schwebende Stadt.... du könntest das Startebiet auch einfach in die Trümmer der Scherben der Insel setzen...aber auch so, dass es den Draenei nicht zu nahe kommt... und als Vorspann sieht man dann die Geschichte+den Absturz... Also ich stelle mir das Startgebiet eher so vor, dass man die Technologie der was auch immer retten muss, da sie sehr gelitten hat unter dem Absturz.... questen in einem zertrümmertem Dalaran flair und Verwundete Retten, Sabotuere in Kanälen und Häusern suchen ihre Pläne durchkreuzen und sie von der Welt tilgen....und das Phasing ist dann, dass die Stadt(es soll keine Hauptstadt werden etwas kleineres), langsam wieder errichtet wird, und dass man die Orbs dann erlernt wenn man hilft die Technologie und Magie-Art zu retten und sich dann dabei auch der ersten Orbs ermächtigt. Die Stadt wird dann zum Schluss nur für die was auch immer zugänglich sein und man hat den Ruf bei den Kirin Tor zuerst auf Unfreundlich und den muss man dann durch KlassenQuests wieder aufbauen.....


----------



## Haldimir (3. März 2009)

wie kann man bitte so viel langeweile haben und wie kann man bitte mit dieser langeweile dann so etwas schreiben, was niemals, aber auch niemals irgendwie irgendwas erreichen wird oder irgendwie irgendwann umgesetzt wird?


----------



## Soldus (3. März 2009)

Optimismus und Hoffnung sind zwei Eigenschaften die den Menschen angeboren sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. März 2009)

Guter Vorschlag, aber ich habe 2 Dinge auszusetzen:

1. Der Orbmagier, dieser Name klingt ja nicht gerade aufregend für eine Heldenklasse. Orbmeister oder ähnliches fände ich besser.

2. Er soll ein "Magier" sein... doch er hat Healspells?! passt nicht, finde ich!


Liebe Grüße, Seryma


----------



## Soldus (4. März 2009)

oh die letze nachricht kam gestern.... hast du's aufgegeben?^^ oder warum kommt keine antwort mehr?


----------



## Healguard (4. März 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag, aber ich habe 2 Dinge auszusetzen:
> 
> 1. Der Orbmagier, dieser Name klingt ja nicht gerade aufregend für eine Heldenklasse. Orbmeister oder ähnliches fände ich besser.
> 
> ...



1. Gut dann denken sich jetzt bitte einfach alle, dass die Klasse Orbmeister heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werds dann im Offi auch Orbmeister nennen
2. Magie besteht nicht nur aus Schadenszaubern. Magie ist bekanntlich auch die Fähigkeit zu heilen (mal so ganz ohne Medizin &'so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> hast du's aufgegeben?^


Never 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (4. März 2009)

also erstmal: lass dich von den ganzen phantasielosen flamern die dir hier langeweile unterstellen nich unterkriegen, die haben soweiso alle keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum orbmagier, orbmeister, mystiker, wie auch immer...ich find die idee wirklich genial. ich schließ mich dem vorposter an der meinte die rüstungsklasse sollte wegen loot-streit vllt eher leder sein, aber das hier ist ja auch noch nicht die endlösung ^^
was mir besonders gut gefällt ist die rolle des erd-trees als supporter, ich fänds gut wenn die fähigkeiten den schami-stöckchen support in seiner vielfalt dann auch übertreffen würde, und wenn es von der schwierigkeit ähnlich gehandhabt werden würde wie es momentan mit dem affli-hexer ist, dh dass die schwierigkeit auch mitunter darauf liegt die buffs/debuffs aufrecht zu erhalten =D

jedenfalls: ich bewundere deine phantasie und deinen einfallsreichtum, man merkt wirklich dass da viel arbeit und mühe dahintersteckt. 

eine frage hätte ich aber noch: wie sieht das mit den fliegenden talentbedingten mounts aus? du hast beschrieben dass die erdscholle wohl mehrere spieler transportieren können soll (was ich grundsätzlich ne gute idee find!), bekommen der phönix und der wyrm auch die möglichkeit? würde ich zumindest empfehlen, weil das die entscheidung zwischen den bäumen nicht so beeinflussen würde.

was mir als idee noch ganz gut gefallen würde wäre ein orb-portal nur für orbmeistr in die hauptstädte, ähnlich wie das vom dk in die festung ^^

hör nich auf dran zu arbeiten, die idee ist wirklich gelungen!
lg sept


----------



## Truan (4. März 2009)

Ist ein netter Beitrag. Ich hab mir selbst auch schon einige Gedanken gemacht bezüglich nächstes Addon und Heldenklasse.

Aber da ich mal denke, das das nächste Addon ins Südmeer geht (Das hat das Buffed-team auch schon überlegt) würde eine passende Heldenklasse der Hexendoktor sein, der ein Heiler wäre. Der Dk wurde ja auch als Tank-Lückenfüller gebracht und Der Hexendok war ein Held bei WC3 TFTl.


----------



## pennymarkt (4. März 2009)

Truan schrieb:


> Ist ein netter Beitrag. Ich hab mir selbst auch schon einige Gedanken gemacht bezüglich nächstes Addon und Heldenklasse.
> 
> Aber da ich mal denke, das das nächste Addon ins Südmeer geht (Das hat das Buffed-team auch schon überlegt) würde eine passende Heldenklasse der Hexendoktor sein, der ein Heiler wäre. Der Dk wurde ja auch als Tank-Lückenfüller gebracht und Der Hexendok war ein Held bei WC3 TFTl.



Es wäre aufjedenfall sehr gut wenn die neue Klasse ein Heiler wird. Davon gibt es wirklich extremen Mangel. War der Hexendoktor nicht der eine Troll (mir ist grad sein name entfallen^^), der auch bei Thrall steht?


----------



## SixNight (4. März 2009)

ich habe mir den thread nicht durchgelesen auch ganz egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hoffe nur das es kein meele ist am besten mal ne neue heiler klasse


----------



## RetPali (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast dir echt Mühe gegeben und finde die Idee echt genial

angeblich soll die neue Heldenklasse ein heiler sein weil Blizz (jetzt mit wotlk) ingesamt 3 erweiterungen rausbringt
1 erweiterung mit heldenklasse: Wotlk: DK ---> Tank
2 Erweiterung mit Heldenklasse: Emeralds Dream (oder so^^'): Heiler 
3 Erweiterung und damit auch letzte erweiterung von Blizz (wird bis lvl 100 gehen) reine dd klasse

Zum Orbmagier möchte ich deine idee loben, aber das mit der erde kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen, aber es klingt gut^^  
Ne nette abwechslung aber.

Aja und Orcs MÜSSEN auch Orbmagier haben xD

Orcs FTW!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akathosh (11. September 2009)

Viel hat sich ja in den letzten Monaten hier nichtmehr getan.
Hast du den mittlerweile schon ins Offi gestellt, oder arbeitest du nichtmehr dran? Hab gradmal im Offi gesucht ( unter "Orbmagier / Orbmeister"), aber leider nichts gefunden. Anders als heute Nachmittag merkwürdigerweise. Wenn du noch weitermachst, meld dich mal wieder. Das alles auszuarbeiten macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde gern mal wieder helfen, aber wenn nichts mehr gemacht wird...
Allein macht das kein Spaß.


----------



## searinus (11. September 2009)

Orbmagier? Hm...ganz ehrlich relativ blöde Idee...hast dir zwar viel Mühe gegeben und das bewundere ich auch, aber Orbmagier?
Ich hätte da eine viel bessere Idee, wie ich finde zumindest: *Der Runenmeister*

*Der Runenmeister kämpft ähnlich wie der Schamane. Nicht mit den Elementen, sondern nur mit der Kampfweise! Er kann ein mächtiger Zauberwirker sein, oder aber ein brandgefährlicher Halb-Nahkämpfer! Er trägt Schwerter, Dolche, Stäbe und nutzt die Attribute, die ein Schamane ebenfalls nutzt. Er kämpft fast wie der Todesritter, bloß das er keine "beschränkten" Runen besitzt (d.h. Er hat zwar auch nur 6 Runen, aber alle Runen sind gleicher Art, also keine Frost-Runen oder so...einfach nur Runen) Seine Fähigkeiten können wie die eines Disziplin-Priesters sein, oder wie die eines Meele-Schamanen. Er nutzt die Kräfte der Runen um mächtige Magien zu wirken...*

So das war erstmal ein kleiner Einblick in MEINE Fantasien, da ich finde dass ein Orbmagier etwas...naja...es gibt ihn halt schon in anderer Form (Mage/Schamane)!
Aber Mühe hast du dir wirklich gegeben...Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akathosh (11. September 2009)

Na ja, wenn dus so nimmst ähneln sich alle Caster-DDs.
Im Grunde machen alle auf Entfernung Magieschaden, nur die Art des Schadens unterscheidet sich. Aber trotzdem untercheidet sich die Spielweise, und das ist letzendlich der Unterschied zwischen den Klassen, womit sich jeder Spieler seinen Spielstil aussuchen kann (wenn auch leicht eingeschränkt).
Nichts anderes gibts jetzt hier auch, die Spielweise ändert sich, nicht aber der Schaden.


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Orbmagier? Hm...ganz ehrlich relativ blöde Idee...hast dir zwar viel Mühe gegeben und das bewundere ich auch, aber Orbmagier?
> Ich hätte da eine viel bessere Idee, wie ich finde zumindest: *Der Runenmeister*
> 
> *Der Runenmeister kämpft ähnlich wie der Schamane. Nicht mit den Elementen, sondern nur mit der Kampfweise! Er kann ein mächtiger Zauberwirker sein, oder aber ein brandgefährlicher Halb-Nahkämpfer! Er trägt Schwerter, Dolche, Stäbe und nutzt die Attribute, die ein Schamane ebenfalls nutzt. Er kämpft fast wie der Todesritter, bloß das er keine "beschränkten" Runen besitzt (d.h. Er hat zwar auch nur 6 Runen, aber alle Runen sind gleicher Art, also keine Frost-Runen oder so...einfach nur Runen) Seine Fähigkeiten können wie die eines Disziplin-Priesters sein, oder wie die eines Meele-Schamanen. Er nutzt die Kräfte der Runen um mächtige Magien zu wirken...*
> ...


Unglaublich innovativ, ein schamanen-todesritter-diszipriester. Wow, unglaublich viel fantasie und zeit reingesteckt, nicht?
Und orbmagier MACHT sinn.

Kleine anregung an te:
"Orb der sengenden Hitze" :Erhöht den Schaden, den ihr mit Feuerfähgikeiten anrichtet um 2% 
„Orb der schmetternden Brocken“ : Erhöht den Schaden, den ihr mit Fähigkeiten anrichtet um 2 %

Faellt dir nichts auf, also Balance/sinn?


----------



## Healguard (19. Dezember 2009)

Huhu liebe Buffed-Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte nur kurz bescheid geben, dass ich mich jetzt mal wieder an dieses Projekt ransetzen werde.
Ich hab es vor einiger Zeit zwar mal aufgegeben aber mir sind seit dieser Zeit immer wieder neue Ideen eingefallen und so sehe ich mich von mir selbst gezwungen, alles nochmal zu überarbeiten und zu erweitern und es dann nochmal in's Offi-Forum zu stellen (weil da wurde es irgendwie gelöscht oder so).
Also, ihr dürft euch freuen *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als erstes richte ich mein Augenmerk mal auf die Hintergrundgeschichte und die ersten Level.
Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen und muss kräftig feiern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (28. Dezember 2009)

Patch 3.3 für den Orbmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Hintergrundgeschichte komplett neu geschrieben, lest euch mal kurz rein.
-Einige Tippfehler behoben
-Einige Werte angepasst, die ich noch auf dem Anfangsstand hatte und die deswegen nicht mehr gepasst hatten
-Neue Werte hinzugefügt


----------



## Farathir (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich fände den Namen Sphärenbändiger oder Orbgelehrter oder so passender aber ansonsten super idee und würde mich definitiv reizen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (28. Dezember 2009)

an deiner stelle würde ich den orbmagier umbaun zu einer art mönch und den vllt auch so nennen, den dann auch wirklich 2 hand waffen nutzen lassen und zum nahkämpfer umfunktionieren. aber natürlich auch die orbs dabei lassen, orbmönch oder so des wär mal geil !

aber du hast dir echt mühe gegeben des echt gut meinen respekt hast du!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Dezember 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Orb*magier*, kommt doch mal von den Alten Klassen weg!



Das ist es was mich stört: Noch eine Casterklasse, dazu noch eine die wie
ein Klon einer älteren wirkt.

Ansonsten muss ich dir das Selbe sagen weswegen ich schon geflamed wurde:

1. Eine Neue Klasse passt einfach nicht rein
2. Wenn man doch eine reinquetscht wird´s eng (siehe DK)
3. Das Lore verträgt nicht noch einen Magierschamanen 
4. Ich würde wohl nichts anderes mehr tun als durch die
Scherbenwelt zu fliegen und EUCH Magierscham... ähh Orbmagier
zu ganken. 

Ich kann noch weiter Stuss aus den Fingern saugen, aber lassen wir gut sein.
Man muss dir trotzdem lassen dass du dir Mühe gegeben hast, aber in meinen 
Augen bedeutet das nichts. /flame on!


----------



## Artherk (28. Dezember 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut der Wow Story sind Todesritter ja Emo-Paladine...


wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten...du weißt das die ersten todesritter orks waren oder? Also nix mit paladine... es waren orks die in menschenkörper gepflanzt wurden...

aber btt... gut ausgedacht und schön geschrieben daher daumen hoch... aber die klasse an sich find ich etwas seltsam kommt mir vor wie ein light schamanen magier mix... und das find ich net so toll aber gute idee


----------



## Brutharr (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen. Also falls es schon mal gesagt wurde, sry dafür!
Hast dir viel Mühe gemacht, Respekt..............leider umsonst.

Und es gibt schon eine Klasse in WoW, schon von Anfang an, die aber noch nicht spielbar ist!

Na kommt ihr drauf? In WC3 war sie spielbar.

Denkt mal nach, was Lady Sylvanas für eine Klasse darstellt:

Rischtisch: Sie ist eine *Banshee*!

Und nur diese Klasse könnte ich mir als neue (Helden)Klasse vorstellen.


----------



## Karass (28. Dezember 2009)

Coole idee echt
Also als startgebiet könnt ich mir  Karazhan ürgendwie vorstellen da der orbmagier sehr an medivh erinnert find ich.


----------



## Adnuf (28. Dezember 2009)

Gute idee. Würde dan auch mal ne caster klasse Spielen.

Stargebiet? ein Gebiet aufgeteilt in die OrbFarben/Elemente.

Feuer ----> im inneren eines vulkans.
Wasser---->Unterwasser.
Erde-----> Überrirdisch ODER in einer Mine(Tunnelsystem)
Luft(fals vorhanden)-----> Tja da fällt mir nichts brauchbares sein.


----------



## Healguard (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich danke mal wieder für die zahlreiche und gute Kritik!


> Ich fände den Namen Sphärenbändiger oder Orbgelehrter oder so passender aber ansonsten super idee und würde mich definitiv reizen zu spielen


Gut, diesen Punkt habe ich jetzt schon so oft gehört... ich denke ernsthaft daran, ihn umzubenennen, und wenn ich mal Muße hab, jedes "Magier" und "Orbmagier" in meiner Beschreibung zu editen, dann tue ich dies auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


> an deiner stelle würde ich den orbmagier umbaun zu einer art mönch und den vllt auch so nennen, den dann auch wirklich 2 hand waffen nutzen lassen und zum nahkämpfer umfunktionieren. aber natürlich auch die orbs dabei lassen, orbmönch oder so des wär mal geil !


Gut möglich, dass dies toll sein könnte, aber in diese Klasse könnte ich mich nur halb so gut reinversetzen wie in den Orbmagier und deswegen lasse ich das lieber mal.


> Noch eine Casterklasse


Nahkämpfer                                                       Fernkämpfer
Krieger                                                               Hexenmeister
Todesritter                                                          Magier
Vergelterpaladin                                                  Schattenpriester
Schurke                                                              Elementarschamane
Verstärkerschamane                                            Eulendudu
Katzen/Bärendudu                                               Jäger

Da sehe ich jetzt mal kein Problem drin.


> dazu noch eine die wie
> ein Klon einer älteren wirkt.


Gut, das ist mir gestern, wo ich das nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder durchgelesen habe, auch aufgefallen.
Deswegen habe ich jetzt vor mal über eine komplett neue Heilmechanik nachzudenken (also fernab von hots wie dudus oder Normalzaubern wie Priester/Paladin) und auch gegen eine neue Schadensmechanik hätte ich nichts einzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lasst euch mal überraschen.



> kommt mir vor wie ein light schamanen magier mix


Wo ist das light? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Das Lore verträgt nicht noch einen Magierschamanen


Ich habe das im 3. Post ja mal versucht logisch zu erklären, kannst dich ja mal reinlesen, vielleicht passt es dann doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Und es gibt schon eine Klasse in WoW, schon von Anfang an, die aber noch nicht spielbar ist!


In WCIII gibt es auch Dämonenjäger und sowas. Ich wollte mit dem Orbi einfach mal fernab von den bekannten WCIII-Klassen, an die sowieso jeder denkt, eine Klasse erfinden.


> 4. Ich würde wohl nichts anderes mehr tun als durch die
> Scherbenwelt zu fliegen und EUCH Magierscham... ähh Orbmagier
> zu ganken


Das ist dann 1. wohl deine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 2. sind die Fähigkeiten und so ja noch nicht fertig.


> Stargebiet? ein Gebiet aufgeteilt in die OrbFarben/Elemente.
> 
> Feuer ----> im inneren eines vulkans.
> Wasser---->Unterwasser.
> Erde-----> Überrirdisch ODER in einer Mine(Tunnelsystem)


Och, das hört sich ja mal ganz interessant an, danke für diese Idee! Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mit einbauen. Vielleicht lässt sich das gut mit Zul'Saras' Geschichte verbinden.



______________--
Soo, ich bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub und sammel Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr dürft natürlich weiter posten.
*winkerle*


----------



## Lailurya (28. Dezember 2009)

Erinnert mich doch alles stark an den Invoker aus dem WC3- Zögling DotA, der arbeitet auch mit Variationen aus drei verschiedenen Orbs, und je nach aktiven Orbs beherrscht er andere Zauber.

Edit: Hab gerade gelesen, dass er auch daran anlehnen soll. Sorry :-)


----------



## Roflwow (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht auch wenn sie mich etwas an eine Mischung aus Magier und Schamane erinnert. 
Aber vorallem Respekt das du dir mal die Mühe gemacht hast.

Versuch vll. ein bischen vom Schamanen oder so wegzukommen bzw. vom Magier


----------



## WackoJacko (29. Dezember 2009)

Dämonenjäger ganz klarer Fall^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hab i-wo mal gelesen dass einer der blizz-arbeiter einen erzdruiden als nächste klasse angekündigt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Dezember 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten...du weißt das die ersten todesritter orks waren oder? Also nix mit paladine... es waren orks die in menschenkörper gepflanzt wurden...



Ich würd mal leise sein.
wenn du nicht erkennst das das ein Witz sein sollte tust du mir echt leid.


----------



## Venthrax (29. Dezember 2009)

In meiner Gilde hatten wir nen sehr netten Pala mit dem man immer Spass hate und der sich auch so seine Gedanken um eine neue klasse gemacht hat^^

Schaut selbst...so stehts bei uns im Forum xD


Hey Leute, ich war grad auf der Homepage von  Cataclysm! Irgendwie hab ichs geschafft, mich ins System zu hacken und  konnte geheime Infos über das Addon frei schalten! Ich wurde leider  kurze Zeit später wieder gekickt, aber hier sind die Textdateien, die  ich noch abgreifen konnte! Viel Spaß beim Entdecken! ;D

Neue Klasse: "Hofnarr"

Geschichte:  Als der Lichkönig bei der Eiskronenzitadelle von den vereinten Kräften  der Horde und der Allianz fast geschlagen wurde, zog er sich in seine  Festung zurück und grübelte lange, wie er neue Streitkräfte für seinen  Krieg beschaffen konnte. Er hatte von einem Volk, weit im Süden  Kalimdors gehört, das sich selbst "Die Hofnarren" nannte. Den Gerüchten  zufolge sollten sie außerordentliche Kämpfer sein, stark im Willen,  mutig und tapfer, doch ohne starke Führung. Es würde also ein leichtes  für ihn werden, die Hofnarren für sich zu gewinnen. Er umgarnte sie,  versprach ihnen Reichtum, Macht und die Herrschaft über 1/50tel seines  Reiches, wenn sie ihm die Treue schworen, doch zu seiner Verwunderung  lehnten sie ab. Ihnen, so berichteten Augenzeugen später, ging es nicht  um Macht, Reichtum oder Hoheitsgebiete. Nein, sie hatten nur eine  Forderung an ihn Gestellt... lebenslanges Studentenfutter für jeden  Hofnarren. Und so zogen die Hofnarren nach nur drei Tagen (in denen der  Lichkönig ernsthaft versuchte zu ergründen, warum diese Schwachmaten  nur Nüsse und Rosinen und der gleichen verlangten) in den Krieg. Und  sie gingen hart und erbarmungslos gegen die Feinde des Lichkönigs vor.  Nach nur 3 Monaten und vielen blutrünstigen Schlachten (in denen der  eine oder andere Hordler oder Allianzler auf rätselhafte Weise an  Studentenfutter erstickt war) mussten sich die Streitkräfte der Allianz  und der Horde geschlagen zurück ziehen. Als aber die Hofnarren ihren  gerechten Lohn vom Lichkönig einforderten, lachte er sie aus und jagte  die Oberhäubter hinfort. Von diesem Tage an schworen sie dem Lichkönig  ewige Feindschaft, bis das er seine Schuld gegenüber den Hofnarren  begleichen würde. 

Heute sind die Hofnarren nur noch ein  Schatten ihrer selbst. Ihre unerfüllte Sucht nach billigem Knabberzeug  trieb sie entzwei und raffte ihre einst mächtige Präsenz dahin. Sie  verdingen sich als Söldner, Kopfgeldjäger oder Schmuggler. Vereinzelt  auch als fremdländische Freudenspieler, die den Adel zu Hofe durch  lustige Possen erfreuen. Doch schlummert ihr Wille tief und verborgen  und insgeheim warten sie auf die Stunde, an der sie sich am Lichkönig  rächen können!

Allgemeine Informationen:

Der Hofnarr  ist eine so genannte Dummheits-Klasse. Wenn er sich in den Kampf  stürzt, füllt sich sein "Dummheits-Balken" (0/100), seine Fähigkeiten  werden dann um so effektiver und sinnfreier.

Rüstung: Rüstung in jeder Form, sei sie aus Stoff, Leder oder Stahl, hauptsache, sie sieht schön bescheuert aus.

Waffen: Schwert, Streitkolben, Regenschirm, Zweihandbanane

Talentbäume:

Dummheit - Ist sehr gut für das Leveln geeignet, da man durch irgendwelche Dummheiten immer ans Questziel kommt. 
Finale Fähigkeit: "Sturheit" - Man erlernt die Fähigkeit, stundenlang gegen Bäume zu laufen, ohne sich zu verletzen.

Wahnsinn  - Diese Skillung ist sehr gut für das Tanken geeignet, da man so  bescheuert ist, dass man die Aggro von 90% aller WoW-Spieler auf sich  zieht.
Finale Fähigkeit: "Spammer" - Man erlernt die Fähigkeit,  nutzlose Sachen für völlig wahnsinnige Preise in das Auktionshaus zu  spammen.

Banane - Die wohl beste Skillung, um zu raiden, da man so mischugge ist, dass man keine Angst mehr vor Bossen hat.
Finale  Fähigkeit: "Firstkill" - Man erlernt die Fähigkeit, 10 Sekunden in die  Zukunft zu reisen, um so vor allen anderen den Bossfight vom Boden zu  beobachten.

Klassenspezifische Erfolge:

Erringen "Auf  zu Blödsinn, Wahn und vielen Erdnüssen!" - Belästigt 10 Personen in  jedem Gebiet, indem ihr /mantelauf oder /miterdnüssenbewerf spammt.  (100 Pkt) Bonustitel: "Der Perversling"

Erhaltet "Reitaffe" - Dies ist ein sehr dummes Reittier. (20 Pkt)

Erhaltet  "Schneller Reitaffe" - Dies ist ein sehr dummes und gefährliches  Reittier, da man es mit einem Stock antreiben muss und wenn man nicht  aufpasst, steckt es einem den Stock sonst wo hin. (30 Pkt)

Hinweise, Warnungen, etc. 

Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht sind für kleine Hofnarren nichts!

ACHTUNG: Sollte nur von Personen gespielt werden, die keinen gesunden Menschenverstand besitzen!    											
_________________
Mit dümmlichen Grüßen, 

Beleriond, fahrender Juwe und bekloppter Pala!


----------



## Lailurya (30. Dezember 2009)

Mit Bezug zum Vorposter

Die Geschichte fand ich sehr unterhaltsam, danke fürs Posten^^

-lediglich der folgende Teil mit den Talentbäumen enttäuscht dann doch wieder.


----------



## Detela (30. Dezember 2009)

Will mich nicht bei dir einmischen aber das kannse ja auch vorschlagen ist mal meine idee von der neuen Heldenklasse =)

Ich wäre für die Heldenklasse "Hüter der Aspekte". Die Spieler wären dann zum Beispiel Auserwählte des Aspekt des Lebens, der Natur und der Zeit. Sie sollen die Interessen der Aspekte in Azeroth vertreten.
Die Klasse wäre eine Art Heil / Caster -Klasse mit den Talentbäumen Natur, Leben und Zeit. Der Baum Leben wäre dann natürlich der Heiler-Baum. Natur wäre dann ein Caster mit Natur und Feuerzaubern. Der Zeit-Baum könnte sich dann auf die Manipulation von Gegnern konzentrieren, sprich Verlangsamen und ähnliches oder Raid / Gruppen Support konzentrieren. Als Highlight könnte man hier einen Zeitstop integrieren, der alle einfriert, auch den eigenen Raid (nur Aspekte werden nicht betroffen) und dann zum Beispiel erlaubt, den Tank in der Zeit wieder hochzuheilen.
Die Klasse könnte als Startgebiet in einem neuen Bereich in den Höhlen der Zeit starten und dort ihre Grund-Ausbildung erhalten. Als Besonderheit könnte man einführen, dass sie sich ihre Talentbäume erst freispielen müssen (das Vertrauen des Aspekts gewinnen).
Der Hüter der Aspekte sollte dann Leder-Ausrüstung tragen und einen Drachen an seiner Seite haben. Je nach gewähltem Drachen (grün, rot, bronze) würden die eigenen Zauber anders verstärkt. Die Drachen könnten auch selbst auf Heilung, DD oder sogar Tank ausgelegt sein, um noch mehr Variationen zu ermöglichen. Als Ultimate könnte der Spieler für kurze Zeit mit dem Drachen verschmelzen.


----------



## s0re (30. Dezember 2009)

> Denkt mal nach, was Lady Sylvanas für eine Klasse darstellt:
> 
> Rischtisch: Sie ist eine Banshee!






Das fände ich relativ dick=) (toll) Hab gerade auf Wikipedia nachgelesen, was ne Banshee ist und es würde sehr gut als Pendant zum DK passen. Anstatt Nahkampf einfach Fernkampf.




Und noch zum TE: 

Ich finde es toll, dass du dir soviel Zeit genommen hast um eine neue Klasse zu basteln. Bravo. Fände es auch interessant so etwas zu spielen.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (30. Dezember 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> genau deshalb würde ich als waffe auch eine nette 2h Axt Vorschlagen oder gar Stangenwaffen also
> 
> 1.4
> Zweihandaxt
> ...



heisst das blizz waffen entwirft die dann eigentlich NUR für den orbmagier sinn haben?


----------



## SirYork (30. Dezember 2009)

will nen pandamönch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocx (30. Dezember 2009)

Is ja schön das du dir soviel Arbeit machst aber meiner Meinung nach gibts mit dem Magier und dem Schamanen allein schon genug Elementarklassen in World of Warcraft. So sorry, this is never gonna get implemented.


----------



## Skapp (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Bin vom Erd Orb typen begeistert, da ich mir auch einmal ne anständige supporter klasse wünschen würde (wie z.B. Der Kantor bei Aion oder der Hauptmann bei HdrO)

MfG
Skapp



P.S. Ihr könnt ja mal heir rein schaun
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=137112


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

Respekt und sehr gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich denke wir haben genug Klassen und ich hoffe dass nicht mehr allzu viele dazu kommen werden.

Aber falls Blizz auf noch eine Heldenklasse in der vierten Erweiterung besteht wäre das eine echte Alternative.


----------



## -Migu- (2. Januar 2010)

Diese Idee klingt echt interessant. 
Aber ich finde es bisschen schade, dass es "schonwieder" eine Klasse mit Erde/Wasser/Feuer sein soll. Gibt ja schon den Schamanen.

Ich persönlich fände eine zusätzliche Klasse die Schusswaffen/Bögen/Armbrüste als Hauptwaffe benutzt "besser". Da sonst "nur" die Hunter diese benutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (2. Januar 2010)

schön schon, hab nicht alles gelesen aber mir ist was aufgefallen:


> "Verflüssigtes Blut": Lässt das Blut eines Verbündeten schneller fliessen. Heilt das Ziel um 1000-1200 Trefferpunkte . 3 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 30 Wasserenergie.



Könnte man besser "Blut zu Wasser" nennen, hat mehr bezug zum wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Blut zu Wasser: Lässt das Blut eines verbündeten zu Wasser werden und heilt ihn um...


----------



## Haggelo (2. Januar 2010)

schamane in stoff....


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Da muss ich unserm Haggelo leider Recht geben, ansonsten SEHR Kreativ!


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Februar 2010)

Schön ausgearbeitet, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es so schnell eine weitere Hk geben wird.
Ein Kritikpunkt hätte ich dennoch.
Nimm das ganze Feuerzeugs raus und ersetz es doch mal durch was neues wie zb Luftmagie^^
Klassen die Feuer einsetzen haben wir in Wow nun wahrlich genug.


----------

